#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-28
<Echramath> Heh, pitäis olla joku konsti jolla sais aina silloin tällöin ilmon että joku skripti ei toimi.
<Tekno_> huomenta
<FAIL1100> Päivää
<bioterror> jos haluat jutella, niin #ubuntu-fi-offtopic ;)
<FAIL1100> Eip, kysyn ajurista
<FAIL1100> Ku kaverilla on nyt Ubuntu myös
<FAIL1100> Sillä on NVIDIA näytönohjain
<FAIL1100> ja tarvitsee tuon ajurin niin kumpi kannattaa ottaa
<FAIL1100> Versio current vai versio 173
<tuhoojabotti> currentti
<FAIL1100> Ok
<elias_a> Jaa - nickeissäkin huudetaan nykyään...
<Sysi> jos se on lyhenne
<FAIL1100> Nyt lähti se ajuri asentumaan
<FAIL1100> Ku käytän sen konetta Teamviewerillä
<bioterror> olikos nouveau opensource ja nv on suljettu?
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Joo.
<tuhoojabotti> nv eli nvidia :P
<Sysi> eiku nv on eri?
<tuhoojabotti> Ai
<pesasa> nv:hän oli se vanha opensource
<FAIL1100> Ei ollu muuta asiaa tässä nyt et morjes
<Sysi> mutta sitä ei kai kehitetä enää
<tuhoojabotti> En mää nuista nii tierä.
<bioterror> noo, nvidia-curret sisältää vdpaun, eli se on suljettu
<bioterror> current
<bioterror> vai oonko hukassa, en oo hirveesti seurannut noita ja tosiaan tulossa joku ion -emolevy :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän on muuten tuki sandybridgelle?
<Sysi> integroiduille näyttiksille?
<tuhoojabotti> Nii ne mitkä on niis prossuis.
<Sysi> joku oli kokeillu upouudella macbookpro:lla nattyn uusinta dailyä, kai se jotenki ainaki pelaa
<Sysi> jos nyt ei niin kohta
<tuhoojabotti> Entäs tää mun toivoton tapaus :P
<Sysi> voi olla emolevyn ongelma
<nonix4> macbookpro ei tainnu käyttää sitä integroitua, vaan siinä on joku amd:n näyttis?
<Sysi> 13":ssa on integroitu, isommissa äkytetään molempia
<nonix4> hmm, virt-manager suomennokset ovat aika keskeneräisiä... virtuaalikoneen luonnin vaiheessa 5/5 valittavissa olevat toiminnot ovat: Peru, Takaisin ja Lopeta. Normaalikäyttäjälle tuo lienee ihan yhtä selkeä kuin eräskin "abort-retry-fail"...
<tsaknorris> onks kaikki asentanu jo firefox 4:sen?
<tsaknorris> O.o
<tsaknorris> BETA auttamista :)
<tuhoojabotti> Ite käytän Chromea
<tuhoojabotti> tai Chromiumia
<tsaknorris> tuhooja tuus tonne offtopicciin
<tuhoojabotti> onko pakko?
<tuhoojabotti> Miten disabloin ton väärännapinpasten?
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Sysi> putty? käytä openssh:ta ubuntulla terminaalista, offtopikkina wintoosalla löytyy asetuksista
<tuhoojabotti> Ei oo putty.
<tuhoojabotti> Tää on ssh
<tuhoojabotti> en tiiä mikä mut konsoliin vaan ssh typosin
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<bioterror> siis onko sulla KDE ja Konsole?
<Sysi> keskinapin paste on vissiin xorgin kovakoodattu ominaisuus
<tuhoojabotti> Ei keskinapin
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Ei oo ku gnome-terminal
<Sysi> miten saa jonku ihmenapin pasten? :)
<tuhoojabotti> siis kun painan väärällä hiiren napilla
<tuhoojabotti> niin pastee
<tuhoojabotti> eikun niin
<tuhoojabotti> sekotin taas
<tuhoojabotti> näin se tais olla joo
<tuhoojabotti> siis rullasta
<tuhoojabotti> siitä kopioi puttylla ja pastee ubuntulla
<tuhoojabotti> menee sekasin
<eino> Hyvää päivää
<eino> Onko ketään paikalla? Minulla olisi yksi pieni ongelma mihin tarvitsen teidän apuanne.
<ninnnu> kerro
<tuhoojabotti> eino: Mo
<eino> Ongelma koskee vlc soitinta ja nautilusta
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvä tietää.
<eino> minulla on ubuntu 10.10
<eino> kun menen sijainnit -->kotikansio tai mikä tahansa kansio /home niin vlc menee päälle ja alkaa toistaa randomilla musiikkia tai videoita
<eino> sama jos wine --> selaa vitrtuaalista c: asemaa
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<eino> Ongelma tuli päivityksen jälkeen. Olen poistanut vlc ja asentanut uudestaan sovellusvalikoimasta sekä suoraan pakettienhallinnasta
<Tm_T> einolla saattaa olla joku äänitiedostojen esikatselu tms päällä
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on se.
<tuhoojabotti> mut ei se mitää vlc avaa :D
<Finnish> Miten sais (muuten kuin kokeilemalla) leffaan suomitekstityksen kohdalleen?
<tuhoojabotti> Finnish: Synkronisoimalla käsin.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai lataamalla leffaan sopivat subit.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai opettelemalla englantia, niin ei semmosia turhuuksia tarvii. ;-)
<bioterror> yleensä dvd:n mukana tulee
<bioterror> kun ostat sen suomesta
<Finnish> tuhoojabotti, Leffa on naista varten... Damn those women
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Ite tilasin X-Files kokoelman eBaysta
<bioterror> miksi teit sen
<bioterror> muistan miten tuhlasin kymmeniä tunteja elämästäni siihen sarjaan ja se ei kyllä koskaan edennyt mihinkään
<bioterror> mutta se on offtopicia se ;)
<tuhoojabotti> bioterror: Hyvä sarja.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei vie enää tilaa kovolta. :D
<nonix4> huoh, ei mulla näköjään sitten ole käytettävissä olevaa lucid-ympäristöä yhden bugin testaukseen, kun kvm:kään ei suostu toimimaan kunnolla. Löytyisikö vapaaehtoista? Tarvittavat osat siis lähinnä libpam-cracklib, passwd ja ecryptfs:ää käyttävän lisäys.
<nonix4> +käyttäjän
<nonix4> Ts. saako http://paste.ubuntu.com/572258/ mainitun tilanteen aikaan luomalla käyttäjän jolla ecryptfs käytössä ja yrittämällä vaihtaa salasanaa (tuo oli tehty ssh:n kautta passwd:llä), ensiksi sellaiseen joka ei cracklib:lle kelpaa, sitten joksikin muuksi? Ja onko tuloksena asetettu käyttäjän ja/tai ecryptfs:n salasana jotain muuta kuin mitä käyttäjä pyysi?
<re-G> nonix4: laita virtualpoksiin
<nonix4> re-G: jaa-a, kun ensiksi on odotellut 5 tuntia tuon asentumista "kvm":n(*) alle, ei oikein inspiroi kokeilla onko toinen vm-toteutus yhtään nopeampi... *: lokeilta löytyi seuraavaa: Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<Sysi> tukeeko rauta
<nonix4> Tukee kyllä, tuo vaan ei ymmärrä /dev/kvm käyttöoikeuksista ilman reloginnia ainakaan virt-managerin kautta käynnistettynä. Eli "sudo -u $USER virt-manager" jälkeen se näyttäisi käynnistävän kvm:n ilman libvirtd-ryhmän oikeuksien säilymistä, yrittääkö sitten prosessien käynnistystä jonkun olemassaolevan prosessin kautta jolloin tuo sudo ei vaikuta...
<nonix4> ja relogin ei ole optio kun yrittää debrickata systeemiä johon on viimeinen toimiva ssh-yhteys jäljellä...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-01
<Finnish> Nokian CS-17 on ryhtyny temppuilemaan yhdistämisen kanssa bootin jälkeen, yleensä siis ekan bootin jälkeen. Harvoin yhdistää, yleensä pitää käynnistää uusiks että yhdistää. Missähän vika. Mulla on 10.10 ja ne debianin debit modeswichia varten
<HendriXXX> huomenta.
<tuhoojabotti> Iltaa.
<tale> Vuorokaudenajat on niin suhteellisia.
<tuhoojabotti> o.
<HendriXXX> nyt ois pikku pähkinä tiedossa. pitäs saada tietystä kansiosta tuoreimmat tiedostot/hakemistot kopioitua toiseen hakemistoon ja tämä vielä cronilla ajasteltuna. :-)
<HendriXXX> oisko kellää ideaa?
<tale> HendriXXX: It's a small matter of programming.
<HendriXXX> tale, niin mut ei ossaa yhtään :-D
<tale> HendriXXX: Pitääkö sieltä kopioida *vain* uusimmat tiedostot, eli vanhemmat kuin N päivä jätetään kopioimatta?
<HendriXXX> joo. uusin tiedosto/hakemisto
<HendriXXX> tuollai sain jo jotain. ls -t1 | head -2
<tale> HendriXXX: Siis  yksi uusin, sen mitä " ls -lth | head -2 | tail -1" näyttää?
<HendriXXX> tuo ei näytä uusinta hakemistoa
<tale> HendriXXX: Miksei muka?
<HendriXXX> tuo mun komento näyttää uusimman tiedoston ja hakemiston
<HendriXXX> mut miten saan siihen sen kopioinnin mukaan
<tale> HendriXXX: Halutko kaksi tiedostoa, uusimman tavallisen tiedoston ja uusimman hakemiston?
<HendriXXX> jep
<tale> HendriXXX: Pitää olla täsmällisempi.
<HendriXXX> sori.
<tale> Tällä uusin hakemisto " ls -ldh */. | head -1"
<tale> Toi mun edellinen komento näyttää uusimman entryn hakemistossa, oli se sitten tiedosto tai hakemisto.
<HendriXXX> ahaa
<HendriXXX> mites tuo cp nyt sitten naitetaan tuohon samaan loitsuun?
<tale> HendriXXX: Komennolla cut muokkaat tosta erilleen sen tiedoston tai hakemiston nimen.
<tale> HendriXXX: Se on se small matter of programmin että saa sen nimen cp komennon parametriksi.
<HendriXXX> ok. pitääpä alkaa pähkäilemään. kiitti
<bioterror>  /8
<bioterror> oho, anteeksi ;)
<skfin> :)
<skfin> Sulla on irssissä noin?
<Sysi> kätsyn näköen alias
<skfin> Itellä /w 8 -> /window 8
<skfin> /w on defaulttina kaiketi joku /who tjsp
<skfin> Pitäisi laittaa kyllä tommonen /$n
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Jokuhan teksi skriptin, joka ulosti ne alias komennot, sit täyty vaan pastee irssiin.
<Sysi> ei kai tarvi
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä kai
<tuhoojabotti> Helpompaa on painaa Alt+numero
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Sysi> sitte ku numerot loppuu niin nuolinapeilla
<tuhoojabotti> Ja qwertytuio
<tuhoojabotti> jne
<tuhoojabotti> Siellä on privat :P
<Kerpele> #laguna
<Kerpele> viddu
<Tm_T> Kerpele: saiputtaa
<Kerpele> jep :s niin piäs
<Kerpele> ffffffuuu... En saa FL studioo whineemään linuxil :s
<Kerpele> ideas, anyone?
<Tm_T> Kerpele: saisiko saman suomeksi?
<Kerpele> tm_T, eli en saa Fl studioo convertuun whinellä toimivaksi.
<Finnish> Kerpele, Kokeiles Reaperia, siinäkin on midi ja toimii winellä http://www.reaper.fm/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TWxq3m -> REAPER | Audio Production Without Limits
<Finnish> Mä oon tehny tuolla meidän bändin ekan täyspitkän levyn, mut en tosin winen kautta vaan winukalla (XP)
<Paavi2_0> sitten olisi renoise, mutta se on maksullinen. toimii mulla aika vaatimattomallakin raudalla. http://www.renoise.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XqFoqh -> Renoise - About Renoise
<Kerpele> hmm, En oikeen tiedä. Mulla on kaikki kirjastot, nexukset yms. FL studio puolella.
<Paavi2_0> kai olet winessä pistänyt ääniasetukset ensin kuntoon?
<Kerpele> Juu
<Paavi2_0> mikä siinä sitten mätti?
<czr_> Paavi2_0, mita tykkaan renoisesta?
<czr_> tykkaat jopa
<Paavi2_0> nopeella kokeilulla oli oikein mainio, tuli mieleen wanhat hywät ajat ;)
<Paavi2_0> tosin vaatii aika modernia rautaa, jos sillä jotain massiivista meinaa tehdä. dssi-pluginien käyttö jäi hieman hämärän peittoon.
<Paavi2_0> träkkerityylinen käyttöliittymä oli kyllä heti kotoisa, koska sellaisten kanssa on tullut teininä pelailtua.
<Paavi2_0> se on lähinnä rahatilanteesta kiinni, etten ole nyt valmis maksamaan siitä.
<czr_> itseani lahinna kiinnostaa midin ja muun yhdistaminen jarkevasti
<czr_> ja toi nayttais olevan linux-natiivi joten sita vois kyl ihan mielellaan tukeakin
<czr_> Paavi2_0, kokeilit ilmeisesti demoa pelkastaan?
<czr_> hmm. nayttaahan toi lupaavalta kylla
<czr_> kiitoksia tuosta, vaikka osoite olikin eri, Paavi2_0 :-)
<skfin> tuhoojabotti: Mullakin on noin 50 kanavaa nyt, ei kovin kiva tuo Alt+Nuolinäppäimet
<Sysi> quassel <3
<Iltsu> voiski tyypittää tota reapperii
<Iltsu> mut miten musta kuulostaa silt et tuottaminen menee ehkä paremmin natiivilsoftal
<Iltsu> ettei tuu mitää häröjä
<Kerpele> nyt tarvis vähä apuva :p  miten pääsee pois nanosta kun on shelli auki
<tuhoojabotti> skfin: Kysynpähän vain, että miksi.
<tale> Kerpele: Eikös se näytä näppäinkomennot? Control-X poistui.
<Kerpele> niinpä näkyi! oli vaan helpit pois päältä
<reaby> ardour2 on ihan kyllä yks linuxin helmistä audiopuolella
<reaby> mut se on lähinnä vaan dawi :(
<Sysi> harmi ku rakennusalalla windows tuntuu melkeen pakolliselta, edes osx:lle ei oo ku muutama kallis softa
<reaby> ite joudun kyllä toteemaan että audiopuolella mäkki on se mikä vie ja muut vikisee :(
<tale> reaby: Saako mäkkiin low latency ytimen?
<reaby> mikäs kysymys tää oli ?
<Sysi> mää mieluummin laittasin isän käyttämään vaikka osx:ää ku windowsia mutta tulis aika kalliiksi
<tale> reaby: Se ei ollut retorinen kysymys, jos sitä tarkoitit. Ihan uteliaisuudesta kysyin.
<reaby> tale: tuskin samalla lailla kun linuxissa saa optimoitua
<tale> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latency_(audio)
<reaby> onkos windowsille low latency kernel ? ja mihin sitä tarvii kun on asiot ja tdm:ät
<tale> reaby: Windowsille ei käsittääkseni ole.
<reaby> juuei ole, mut siellä on sit asio..
<Iltsu> onks joku käyttäny maximaa? et saisko ton jotenki näyttää välivaiheet
<czr_> reaby, mihin asio perustuu?
<czr_> (jos tiedat teknisesti)
<reaby> ei oo tietoa tarkemmin
<reaby> sen tiiän että äänikortin ajureissa ja raudassa pitää olla tuki
<reaby> vähänniinku 3d kiihdytys
<czr_> mietin vain kun on wineasio esim
<czr_> niin ei se varmaan ole ihan taysin rautariippuvainen
<czr_> ja asio4all, jolla saa asio-tuen kaikille audioille windowsissa
<reaby> aa
<czr_> no, ei wikipediasta loydy mitaan selitysta, eika googlekaan helposti, joten .. not :-).
<czr_> sanokaas miten disabloin kvm:n lennossa?
<czr_> virtualbox nakojaan ei tykkaa siita
<czr_> ah, kernelimodulihan toi varmaan
<Sysi> pyörittäiskö reilu 3GHz tuplaytimellä ilman vt-tukea virtuaalia? muistia piisaa
<czr_> kaipa se pyorittaa
<czr_> riippuu varmaankin siita et mita aattelit pyorittaa
<czr_> ja reilu 3GHz tuplaytimella on joku p4?
<Sysi> dual-pentium
<czr_> njuup. eikohan silla pyori joku ihan ok
<czr_> kannattanee saataa guestin grafiikat mahdollisimman simppeleiksi
<czr_> tosin en tieda kuin paljon tuolla nykyaan on merkitysta.
<Sysi> kokeilemalla näkee
<czr_> hauska kyl toi virtualbox. edelleen jumissa siina kun siina on suht toimiva toi usb-passthrough
<czr_> sitakin tarvin vain sen takia ettei usbfs toimi enaa uudemmissa kerneleissa
<czr_> ja satun omistamaan skannerin jossa on suljettu usbfs:aa kayttava skanneriajuri :-(.
<czr_> joten, sane verkon yli.. for great victory. kind of.
<Sysi> saako gwenviewiä kierrättämään kuvakansiota ympäri?
<Sysi> diaesityksen saa sillain mutta miten normaali selaus?
<skfin> Hmmhmm
<Sysi> (lucid 10.04)
<skfin> Sysi: Space?
<skfin> Jaa joo siis looppina
<skfin> Eipä kai mitenkään
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-02
<Sysi> jiihaa, löysin dolphinista Näytä -> Esikatselu
<bioterror> nyt kelpaa uiskennella tiedon valtaväylillä
<Sysi> nyt ei tarvi miettiä saiko viritettyä thunarin
<Sysi> voi selata taidekansiota :P
<skfin> bioterror: Toolbarissakin on nappi "Preview"
<skfin> Siis, no, mä käytän enkkulocalea
<Sysi> on vähän hämäävä ku tossa sivupalkissa on esikatselu
<Sysi> saiskohan tuohon palkkiin jotai kivaa, en ikinä käytä mitää nuista
<Sysi> tai toi puolittaminen näyttää ehkä kätsältä
<skfin> No dolphin käyttää leego-käyttöliittymää eli sä voit niitä leegopalikoita vedellä minne sattuu
<rescept> onko gnomessa kde:n kaltainen "näytön puolitus", eli jos vetää ikkunan näytöän vasempaan reunaan niin se antaa ikkunalle puolet näyttötilasta käyttöön
<Sysi> compizin pitäis kai ainaki osata
<tabasko> gnome3:sessa on vakkarina :3
<rescept> joo tais tulla siihe viime keväänä ilmestyneeseen kde:hen myös
<rescept> mutta compizista en ainakaan vielä ole löytäny vastaavaa ominaisuutta
<tabasko> ei oo kyllä tullut itelläkään vastaan
<tabasko> mahtaa olla joku plugari joka ei tuu vakiona
<Sysi> voi olla, en ite tykkää compizista enempää ku tuosta ominaisuudesta mutta #yhtäällä väitettiin että ois
<rescept> voitko kysyä yhtäältä millä nimellä mahollisesti vois löytyä
<tabasko> kde:n kwin on kyllä nykyään paljon robustimpi kuin compiz kikkareet
<tabasko> ja esim se osaa ottaa sen pois päältä kun ollaan akulla jne
<MasterJ_> http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching
<Sysi> joku vois sanoa että siihen pitää säätää kaikki tommoset, mää tykkään ku on valintoja
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XZiVtC -> WindowMatching - Compiz Wiki
<tabasko> respect http://www.mikesubuntu.com/2010/06/snap-windows-to-sides-like-windows-7-using-compiz/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/55r1O3 -> Snap Windows to Sides like Windows 7 Using Compiz | Mike's Ubuntu Blog
<tabasko> nopeaa guuglailua, en ole itse kokeillut
<rescept> kiitti. itsekin guulailin mutta en keksiny sopivaa hakusanaa :)
<Jari0001> Onkos täällä ketään ?
<SopuliSipuli> no ei ku huvikseen idlataan
<Jari0001> Minulla vahingossa vaihtui oikeudet /etc/sudoers tiedostosta ja lukuisista muistakin.
<Jari0001> /etc/sudoers tiedoston oikeudet ovat nyt 777 kun ne pitäisi olla 0440
<Jari0001> kuitenkin koska kyseinen tiedosto oikeus on vaihtunut en voi käyttää sudoa ollenkaan.
<Jari0001> kuinka voin vaihtaa takaisin tiedoston oikeus asetuksen 0440
<Tm_T> grubista recovery boot tai live/asennuslevyllä komentorivi ylös
<Jari0001> mitäs tuo recovery boot niin, kuinka siintä ?
<Jari0001> onko siellä jokin fix ubuntu optio ?
<Jari0001> muistelisin jotain tuollaista nyt kun mainitsit
<MasterJ_> chmod 0440 filename
<Tm_T> öö, sen pitäisi antaa ihan simppeli singleuser-komentorivi
<Jari0001> ok
<Jari0001> käyn testaamassa, kiitos
<Iltsu> mielenkiintone, mitäköhä siel o puuhattu :D
<Iltsu> "chmodaan koko /etc:n ettei aina asetuksii propailles tarvii sudottaa"
<MasterJ_> itseki joskus chmodasin melkei kaikki päi hevon ***** oli siinä työtä laittaa kaikki takaisin oikee
<Jari0001> Hei!
<Jari0001> Minulla ei onnistu ssh konnekti palvelimeeni jossa on ubuntu
<Jari0001> mint antaa vain virheilmoituksena että ssh konnekti katkesi yllättäen
<Jari0001> *ubuntu 10.10
<Sysi> porttiforwardit ja ip oikein, openssh-server asennettu?
<Jari0001> kaikki on toiminut ihan oikein viime lokakuusta lähtein kun hankin palvelimen
<Jari0001> nyt kun yritän nxclient ssh taikka nautilus ssh kautta niin konnekti katkeaa
<Jari0001> ihan heti alkuunsa
<jjo> onkos konffit kunnossa? oikeuksien osalta ja kaikki...
<Jari0001> en ole muuttanut viime bootin jälkeen mitään muuta kuin tuon hetki sitten kysymäni /etc/sudoers tiedoston oikeudet ja päivitin ubuntuni
<Jari0001> tuossa ssh kanssa oli jokin avain, en muista missä se oli, kuinka tuo ssh avain nollattiin, se oli jokin tiedosto delete jostain ssh kansiosta
<Sysi> mihinkähän lucidissa pitäis laittaa kwin-teema että se tulis tuohon pudotusvalikkoon?
<Mkaysi-phone> Voiko joku antaa suoran linkin Ubuntu 10.10 torrenttiin? 32 bit.
<Sysi> cd?
<Mkaysi-phone> Niin
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Mkaysi-phone> *levykuvan torrenttiin. Pitäisi lisätä KTorrenttiin sen mobiilikäyttöliittymän avulla.
<Mkaysi-phone> Kiitos
<Mkaysi-phone> Eikun CD levykuva.
<Mkaysi-phone> Kiitos
<Mkaysi-phone> Sain toiselta kanavalta linkin ja... Tunti alkaa
<Sysi> oho, piti ottaa cd mutta sattu tuo
<Mkaysi> Miten pakettienhallinnan lukkoresurrsin tai mikä nyt onkaan saa suljettua?
<bioterror> ps aux |grep dpkg
<bioterror> ja eiku tappamaan!
<kimbledon> millanen tilanne kyseessä
<kimbledon> en nyt ekana löähtis tappamaan yhtää mitää
<tabasko> hei, onkohan mitään mahdollisuutta ryssiä mysql databaset ajamalla msqldump ?
<czr> tuskin ne suomettuvat vaikka kuinka yrittaisit
<czr> kunhan et tallenna dumppia originaalin paalle
<czr> tietty jos sun mysqld on sisaisesti sekaisin niin kaikki on mahdollista.
<tale> Mkaysi: Suljet ne muut APT:n tiedostoja käyttävät sovellukset niin lukko vapautuu.
<Mkaysi> tale: Ne oli (väärin) suljettuja.
<Mkaysi> (eli kaatuneita)
<Mkaysi> Tänään dpkg näyttää osaavan vain lukkoon menemisen.
<bioterror> sissus
<bioterror> tuli heitettyä add-apt-repository -komento väärällä ppa:lla, sellaisella jota ei ole
<bioterror> kun piti laittaa vaan komento promotii ja muokata, mutta sieltä pastesta paukahti enteri
<bioterror> nyt ei toimi synapticin repository -asetukset
<bioterror> hassu juttu ettei sources.list.d:ssä ole mitää
<bioterror> unohtakaa ;)
<bioterror> jos ronkkii /etc/lsb-releasea, niin ei kannata typotella sitten
<czr_> mulle tavallaan riitti se kun paivalla olit tappamassa dpkg:ta :-)
<czr_> niin se oli sellainen punainen lippu et ehka on parempi antaa selvittaa ihan rauhassa itse :-).
<czr_> tylya tiedan, ja anteeksi
<bioterror> hoho
<orava> tuo gvfsd tuppaa viemään reilusti muistia (470MiB) ja näyttää olevan yleinen ongelma
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-03
<Iltsu> wtf
<Iltsu> jossai välissä alkanu toimimaa printteri ubuntunki kans
<Iltsu> tai ainaki täl hetkel toimii
<Iltsu> siinä oli joku härö moduuli ongelma koko 8.04:n
<Iltsu> ja sillonki ku asensin 8.10:n
<Iltsu> siis 10.04 ja 10.10
<Iltsu> nyt sitte korjaantunu
<kakeman> pitkästä aikaa
<kakeman> ootteko koskaa tehny sellasta että lennossa poistatte pari osiota ja laajennatte juuriosiota alkupäästä aivan levyn alkuun asti ja vieläpä sillee että kaikki toimii ja kone boottaa normaalisti?
<kakeman> toine vaihtoehto ois suorittaa taikuus livetikulla
<tale> kakeman: Mitä meinaat lennossa? Jos tuolla tavalla muokkaat levyosioita, ei sitä kannata yrittää tehdä jos on käynnissä joku siltä levyltä käynnistetty järjestelmä.
<tale> kakeman: Mitä tarkoittaa "laajennatte juuriosiota alkupäästä aivan  levyn alkuun asti
<czr> heips. ubuntu onen kayttokokemuksia (ei mobile, vaan ihan normi). onko "luotettava"?
<tale> czr: Ei se mulla toiminut 10.04:n julkaisun jälkeen. Otin pois käynnistymästä. Sen jälkeen ei ole kokeiltu.
<czr> heh. "katevaa"
<czr> kolleega kyseli jotain tallennusratkaisua niin ajattelin luontevasti ehdottaa tuota mut nakojaan sit en. onko mitaan jarkevia vaihtoehtoja?
<czr> hmm. mites dropbox?
<bioterror> dropboxia monet käyttää
<bioterror> tuntuu olevan hip n cool ;)
<bioterror> eikös se integroidu kivasti nautilukseenki
<czr> no lahinna kolleega oli nimenomaan kiinnostunut luotettavuudesta, joka tassa tapauksessa tarkoittanee kahta asiaa, eli se toimii, ja datojen sailomisesta pitkia aikoja ei tarvitse olla huolissaan. (siis noin kymmenen vuotta ja yli=
<bioterror> paha sanoa kestääkö tää pilvihuuma 10 vuotta
<Tm_T> czr: kyllä UbuntuOne on toiminut silloin kun olen käyttänyt
<tale> czr: Minä olen varmuuskopiot ottanut rsyncillä toiselle koneelle. Tein scriptin sitä varten. http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ohjelmia#Et.C3.A4varmistus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ef5QXT -> Ohjelmia – Porixi
<czr> tale, joo, kiitos. mut olisi tarkoitus tarjota jotain mika ei vaadi yllapitoa ja on pitkakestoisempi ratkaisu ihmiselle joka ei ole koskaan skriptaillu yms.. enka haluis itse joutua tukemaan ko ymparistoa :-)
<czr> spideroak.com nayttais olevan tahan asti ehka lahinna sita mita haen
<harto> tale: kiitos tosta, on pitäny viritellä vastaava jo kauan aikaa mutta nythän se tuli tarjottimella valmiina!
<tale> czr: No ei tossa mitään ylläpitoa ole kun scripti on valmis ja sen pistää cronista käynnistymään.
<tale> harto: Hienoa.
<tale> harto: kerro käyttökokemuksia sitten.
<harto> joo, tai ainakin jos tulee jotain ongelmia :)
<re-G> paipai
<Finnish> MItähän Kaffeine itkee Anyseen boxista kun löyti kanavat ja pistää päälle: Cannot find demux plugin for MRL "fifo:/home/urkki/.kde/share/apps/kaffeine/dvbpipe.m2t".
<Guest59375> Huomenta kaikille! Olisi sellainen pieni kysymys että pitääkö tuo ubuntun lataus purkaa cd-levylle vai voiko sen laittaa sinne ihan purkaamattomana?
<tale> Guest59375: Se levyotos pitää kirjoittaa CD-levylle imagena.
<tale> Guest59375: CD:lle kirjoittavissa ohjelmissa on yleensä kaksi tapaa, joko kirjoitetaan tiedostoja tai kirjoitetaan image.
<Guest59375> Ohjeita tähän toimenpiteeseen? :D
<tale> Guest59375: Millä ohjelmalla olet meinannut sen kirjoittaa? Sieltä katon image kopion. Jos kirjoitettu levy ei toimi, otat sen toisen tavan.
<tale> Piti olla "katot" eikä "katon".
<Guest59375> Millä ohjelmalla sen voi kirjoittaa. Laitetaan änin mielummin :D
<tale> Guest59375: Satutko asumaan Porissa?
<Guest59375> En :)
<tale> Guest59375: Entä onko kotikuntasi kirjastossa lainattavissa Ubuntu? http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Lainaa_Ubuntu
<Guest59375> Ei :D Mut hei onnistuuko se Daemon tools litellä?
<bioterror> aijai
<tale> Guest59375: Mikä tahansa ohjelma joka osaa kirjoittaa CD:lle pitäisi kelvata.
<bioterror> pitäisköhän tehdä kontribuutio ja viedä muutamaan espoon kirjastoon
<Guest59375> Täälä on tää joku polta levylle autoburn ohjelmalla.
<Guest59375> Koitan tällä. Kiitoksia! :)
<bioterror> onkos meidän LoColla jossain nippu valmiita levyjä?-)
<tale> Guest59375: Myös USB-muistitikulta voi asentaa, osaisitko helpommin tehdä sellaisen?
<Guest59375> Jaa.a. :D
<tale> Guest59375: http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi/Asentaminen#Asennuslevyn_tekeminen
<tale> Guest59375: Tuo "Ubuntu tutuksi" kannattaa muutenkin lukea.
<Guest59375> Nyt rupes jotain .iso tiedostoa polttamaan ja on Ubuntun logo ja kaikki :D jos vaik lähtis toimii :)
<Guest59375> Nyt pitäisi olla poltettuna levylle. Kiitoksia tale sinulle!
<tale> Guest59375: Hieno homma.
<czr> tale, toi sun skripti ei tee versiointia
<czr> sen lisaksi on ihan hyvatapaista ajaa virheet stderriin, jotta voi sit ohjata eri paikkoihin normiviestit ja virheet nimenomaan automatisointia ajatellen
<czr> mut anyhow, voidaan olla eri mielta siita tarviiko yllapitoa vai ei :-).
<tale> czr: Mitä tarkoitat versioinnilla?
<czr> sita ettei sokeasti tuhota kaikkea remote-paassa
<tale> czr: Ei se tuhoa remotepäässä mitään.
<czr> esim poistat vahingossa failin paikallisesti, menee synrkonointi, faili poistuu myos etapaassa etka voi sita sit palauttaa
<czr> siel on --delete
<czr> vai katsoinko pikaisesti vaarin sen sit?
<czr> imo oli..
<tale> czr: Ei se delete *etäpäässä* mitään poista.
<tale> czr: Se --delete on, jotta päivän kopio olisi senhetkinen tilanne, siinä siis ei ole niitä tiedostoja  jotka on eilisen jälkeen poistettu.
<czr> ah, joo, noinpain
<czr> kuvittelin et toi ajetaan client-passa :-)
<tale> czr: Koska komentotiedosto tekee joka päivälle oman kopion, voi sen eilisen tai viime viikon tilanteen katsoa sen päivän kohdalta.
<czr> mnuu
<czr> mnjuu jopa
<czr> ei ratkaise sita et menee etakoneen yllapitoon rahaa ja aikaa tosin
<czr> (ja siis ei ole kritiikkia sun skriptia kohtaan, ei vain ole ihan se mita haen)
<tale> czr: Etäkone on tässä se kone josta ne backupit otetaan. Oletus siis on, että se kone on olemassa ja se on sen verran tärkeä että varmuuskopioita tarvitaan. Eli rahalle on vastinetta.
<czr> ja jos etakone sattuu olemaan pois paalta kun cron liipasee tuon? :-)
<tale> Se kone jossa tämä scripti ajetaan on tietty ylimääräinen kulu, mutta hankala on kopiota ottaa jos ei ole jotain mediaa mihin kopioidaan.
<tale> czr: No jos koneet ei ole päällä niitä ei voi käyttää.
<czr> ugh
<czr> niita voi kayttaa ihan mainosti silloin kun tarvii. se ei tarkoita et croni liipaisee silloin kun ne on paalla
<tale> czr: No sitten pitää käynnistys järjestää muuten kuin cronista, käy se niinkin.
<tale> czr: Kerro kun löydät vaatimuksesi täyttävän varmuuskopiojärjestelmän.
<czr> spideroak.com nayttais olevan lahempana sita mita voisin ehdottaa
<czr> itsehan teen backupit ihan omilla kaloilla.
<Iltsu> jaha, oli liia aikasta hehkuttaa et nyt se tulostin toimii 64-bittises ubuntuski
<jjo> mä olen ratkaissut tulostustarpeet possua puhuvalla tulostimella
<Lynoure> tietää että on väsynyt kun kesti hetki tajuta
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> oma verkkoliitäntä tekis jo paljo
<czr> itse laitoin aikoinaan d-linkin "print serverin" (ethernet -> parallel)
<czr> mut se on hp:n tulostin, joten ajuri sinansa toimi ihan ok muutenkin
<tale> Ghostscriptillä pysty tulostamaan postscriptit tavallisille tulostimille.
<jjo> tale: tavallisille :) mun mielestä postscript on tavallinen ja vendorispesifiset sit jotain muuta.
<tale> jjo: No sanotaan sitten "Ghostscriptillä pysty tulostamaan postscriptit tulostimelle jossa ei ole natiivina postscript-tulkkia".
<czr> jjo, eiks sulle tule kuitenkaan huono olo kun tuet Adobea noin? :-)
<wagneri> Tosta 10.10 versiosta. siis mitä jakelua tuo meinaa? maverik 10.10 pyörinyt jo kk verran koneessa mulla. Vanhus taas taitaa höpistä omituisia?
<wagneri> Vanhus=mä.
<Sysi> !10.10
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Sysi> Long Time Support -versiota 10.04 lucid lynxiä seuraava ubuntun julkaisu
<Mkaysi> *Long Term Support
<Sysi> hops
<wagneri> Ny tul tekstii jota en pysty mun prosseroil käsittelee. Eli ku ton maverikin 10.10 latasin kk sitten nii se tää uusin versio?
<tale> wagneri: Ubuntun versionumero tarkoittaa vuotta ja kuukautta.
<tale> wagneri: Eli 10.10 on julkaistu vuonna 2010 kuukautena 10.
<wagneri> tale, KIITOS
<tale> wagneri: Seuraava julkaisu on 11.04.
<wagneri> Ny vanhukselle selkis.
<tale> wagneri: Joo, näitä ei olisi Viivikään tiennyt.
<wagneri> :) ei olis tienny
<wagneri> Kun katoin tuolla vaan kanavan aihetta niin siitä aloin miettii asiaa.
<wagneri>  "Kanavan #ubuntu-fi aihe on: Ubuntu 10.10 julkaistu!"
<tale> Kieltämättä topic on vähän vanha jo, harhaanjohtava suorastaan.
<tale> Ehkä topicin voisi ensi kuun lopulla päivittää.
<wagneri> Alkoi täs työ puolesta kans kiinnostaa linux. Karmeeta mis jamassa koneet siel. Siis ku ei oo linux koneita...
<tale> Nykyäänhän on paljon työpaikkakiusaamista. Tehokasta kiusaamista on erityisesti pakottaa käyttämään kehnoja käyttöjärjestelmiä ja surkeita ohjelmia.
<wagneri> Ja isot koneet siel pyörii win 95....
<tale> Onkos vielä Win95 käytössä jossain?
<wagneri> Ja arvatkaako saako niihin purkkeihin päivityksii/varaosia...
<wagneri> tale 99,9% tehtaan ohjelmista toimii niillä.
<tale> wagneri: Ahaa, joo olen kuullut työkoneiden ohjauksessa on tosi vanhoja koneita. Kauhutarinoitakin on, kun koneet sitten vihdoin on pakko uusia.
<wagneri> 386 on alkeellisin mikä löytyy :)
<tale> Vapaat käyttöjärjestelmät on riskittömämpiä tuommoisessa, ei olla riippuvaisia yhdestä valmistajasta ja sen kehityssykleistä ja tuen loppumisista.
<tale> Riskien hallintaa tarvitaan myös IT-hankinnoisa.
<wagneri> Oli tos yks osasto pimee 3 päivää (manuaali käytöllä) ku win 95, 386 meni nurin totaalisesti.
<wagneri> siin haettiin kuumeisesti et mistä varaosat 386 koneeseen
<wagneri> Mut pullonkaula ohjelmissa kun laitevalmistajat ei tue kun win järjestelmiä.
<tale> Jos se on iso tehdas, voi muutaman päivän tuotantokatkoksen hinnalla teetää Linuxissa toimivat ohjelmat.
<Sysi> nuin vanhat vois toimia hyvinki winellä tai jopa dosboxilla
<wagneri> Jos (ohjain) ohjelmat löytyis linux pohjalla ja riittävä tuki (osaaminen linux) tehtaalla ei olisi ongelmia.
<wagneri> Aloin laskee paljon säästäis tehdas mut vaikeeta kun ei tiijä mitä maksaisi ohjelmien teko.
<tale> Laiteohjamia saa teetettyä. Voi olla halvempaa teettää Linux-versiot kuin tapella kauheasti noiden vanhojen wintoosien kanssa. Sitten voisi ostaa uudemmat tietokoneetkin, kun ei Win95 tarvi saada toimimaan.
<tale> John Hall kertoi kenkätehtailijasta, jonka tehtaassa piti koneita ohjaavat tietokoneet uusia. Uusissa koneissa ei DOS toiminut, joten Windows. Laiteajurit ei toiminut Windowsissa, joten piti uusia koneetkin. Hinta oli kova ja lisäksi tehdas oli seisakissa monta kuukautta.
<wagneri> Mut mut...
<wagneri> Koneissa win pohjalla (uusissakin) kaikki valmiina. Winukassa työkalut kaikeen valmiina. Siin syy et ei linux ole niissä.
<tale> wagneri: Mitä työkaluja Windowsin mukana tulee?
<wagneri> Niis työstökoneissa kaikki.
<tale> wagneri: Tarkoitat että työstökoneiden mukana tulee ohjelmat, ja ne on Windowsiin asennettavia versioita?
<wagneri> Kopioidaan kai vanhasta pohjasta uudella modifionnilla (helppoa?)
<tale> Eihän Windows-käyttöjärjestelmän mukana tulee sovelluksia, Notepad tulee ja sillä nyt äärimmäisessä hädässä voi jotain kirjoittaa.
<tale> Linux-jakeluissa sitävastoin asentuu samalla asennuksella iso läjä sovelluksia monelta alalta.
<wagneri> Tiedän itsekkin et cnc koneissa ym on linux ohjelmia. en tiijä mikä niin jäykkää et sanotaan et ei ole ohjelmia muille kun win.
<wagneri> Linux etuna olis et sitä voi "puukottaa" jos tarvis ihan mistä vaan.
<tale> wagneri: Näin on. Jos on pakko, voi teettää siihen tarvittavat ominaisuudet.
<wagneri> Se vaan tarvii sitä know howta
<wagneri> Sitä ei ole tarpeeksi tai arkaillaan
<tale> wagneri: On kuitenkin helpompi löytää Linuxia syvällisesti ymmärtäviä asiantuntijoita kuin saada käsiinsä Windowsin ytimestä yhtä paljon tietäviä.
<wagneri> Ja linux etuna et vie vähemmän tilaa, muokattavampi, toimii JOPA vanhoissa koneissa.
<tale> wagneri: Se on sitä muokattavuutta. Kaupallisella käyttöjärjestlmän toimittajalla on oma agendansa, eikä siihen yleensä kuulu vaivannäkö käyttiksen saamiseeen toimimaan eksoottisissa vermeissä.
<wagneri> Ainakin mitä enemmän oon tätä käyttänyt (nyt VAIN linux koneissa mulla) nii enemmän ja enemmän pidän siitä.
<wagneri> No se viel et ny vanhemmalla iällä kyl arvostan tätä graaffista liittymää.
<wagneri> Yks mitä kaipaan linuxilla olis ilmainen sähköCAD :)
<tale> wagneri: CAD ohjelmia kyllä on, mutta siis semmoinen jolla piirretään piirilevyjä vai?
<tale> http://linux.fi/wiki/CAD-ohjelmat
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fcjw0t -> CAD-ohjelmat – Linux.fi
<wagneri> Cad ohjelmilla olis kyl käyttöä. Ei mikään piirilevy vaan esim asunnon sähkö cad
<wagneri> Mielestäni oon ettinyt mut käväsen noi linkit kattoo
<Mkaysi> @linuxfi CAD-ohjelmat
<wagneri> Ei ei... ei noilla piirrä esim talon sähköjä. :)
<Mkaysi> Ubuntun Sovellus Valikoimassa on joitain CAD ohjelmia.
<Mkaysi> Ja lisäksi on http://autocadws.com/ tai jokin.
<wagneri> mkaysi, Ei löydy. oon aika tarkkaan käyny läpi noi.
<tale> wagneri: Mitä on englanniksi tuommoinen sähkö cad?
<wagneri> tale laittaa cad...
<tale> wagneri: Onko siis autocad semmoinen mikä sopisi tuohon?
<wagneri> autocad juu jos siin elekric ja symbols
<tale> http://www.cycas.de/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/LFfdlJ -> CYCAS CAD 2D + 3D + ARCHITECTURE
<tale> wagneri: Eikös QCad sitten kelpaa, käsittääkseni sillä tekee samat kuin Autocadilla.
<wagneri> tale, tarvii sähkömerkit, pistorasiat, katkaisimet, johdotukset...
<wagneri> Fibubot ja tale. noi arkkitehtuuria ja mallinnusta...ei sähkö.
<wagneri> tale, qcad ei ole sähköä siinä.
<tale> wagneri: Eikö tarvittavia sähkösymboleita voi sitten itse tehdä sitä ohjelmaa varten?
<wagneri> tale tarvii muutakin kun ne symboolit. siin nii paljon jota ei tod kannata alkaa vääntää. siin menöö vuosi jos alat tekee.
<tale> Ehkä toi on semmoinen alue, että ne jotka sähkösuunnittelua tarttee tekee sitä työkseen, ja ostaa ohjelman kaupasta.
<tale> Mulla on ongelmaa toimisto-ohjelmien kanssa. Kirjanpito, laskutus, palkanlaskenta jne. on huono saada Linuxille vapaina ohjelmina.
<wagneri> jos ei sähköcad ohjelmaa kokeillu ei tiijä mitä kaikkea siin on. ja en oo kaupasta nähny linuxpohjalle tehtyy SähköCADia
<wagneri> Toi sähkö on niin monta elementtiä tarviiva et sitä ei hetkes linuxsilla näy.
<wagneri> tale kun olin yrittäjänä tein exel taulukkoon ohjelman joka laski alv, vero jne. ei oo enää ohjelma vaan tallessa :(
<wagneri> tollaisten ohjelmien teko on suht helppoa.
<wagneri> jahas, taidan siirtyä tv:n katseluun/saunaan/pokerin peluuseen.
<wagneri> eli moro tältä iltaa.
<tale> multitaskingia
<wagneri> tossa järjestyksessä siis :)
<HaXeri> http://img848.imageshack.us/i/20110303194950.jpg/
<HaXeri> kernel panic
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zbnH6X -> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
<HaXeri> heittää kernel paniciin jopa livecd:llä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-04
<tuhoojabotti> c-c-combo breaker
<Iltsu> mä juttelin tääl joittenki kans ssd:stä taannoi
<Iltsu> kelasin et nyt olis hyvä hetki tilailla mut en kuollaksenikaa muista mitä suositeltii :d
<tale> Iltsu: En minäkään muista jotain tiettyä levyä suositellun.
<Iltsu> joku ainaki kehus tuota OCZ Vertex 2 sarjaa muistaakseni
<Iltsu> http://jimmspc.fi/tuote/OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fP4BWo -> Sinä hyödyt siitä mitä Jimm's tietää - Jimms.fi
<Sysi> tiiän monien hommanneen
<Iltsu> joop
<Iltsu> vois lukee parit arvostelut
<Iltsu> joo, vaikutti asialliselt
<orava> oon asentanut miniläppäriin ubuntu netboot remixin, miten saisin otettu käyttöön perus työpöydän eikä tuota netbookeille suunnattua?
<bioterror> eikö sieltä kirjautumisruudusta voi valita?
<bioterror> session / istunto
<orava> joo, niinpäs onkin, on ollut automaattinen kirjautuminen käytössä niin ei ole huomannut
<rkantos> auttakkees; pitäis saada ctrl+alt+2 toimimaan niinku windowsissa, eli että siitä tulee @
<tuhoojabotti> huh
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä ihmeen ctrl+alt?
<tuhoojabotti> Se on Alt Gr+2
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ctrl+Alt+2 ei anna windowsillakaan @
<tuhoojabotti> Ainakaan minulla.
<rkantos> mulla antaa kyllä
<rkantos> aina antanu
<rkantos> mutta asiaan
<rkantos> simppelein olis ku tietäs miten vois tehä shortcutin ubuntuun ctrl+alt+2 = print @
<rkantos> mutta miten :P
<rkantos> ??
<tuhoojabotti> Ihme windows. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Miksei AltGr+2 oo hyvä?
<rkantos> ite ainaki saan helposti peukalon ja pikkurillin ctrl+alt
<rkantos> ku oikee peukalo sit yleensä muualla
<rkantos> kuten vaikka hiiressä???
<rkantos> ;)
<rkantos> vaikka ubuntu nyt onkin läppärissä, niin pienempi ongelma, mutta ongelma siltikin
<hifi> mielenkiintoinen ominaisuus jota en itse ole ikinä huomannut
<hifi> alt+ctrl ~ altgr
<tale> rkantos: Gnomessa on toiminto Pikanäppäimet, jolla voi säädellä noita. Järjestelmä | Asetukset | Pikanäppäimet
<rkantos> tale: joo tiedä, mitä kirjotan siihen kommenoksi että se 'printtaa' @-merkin?
<tale> rkantos: Mikset heti ekaksi kysy sitä mitä haluat tietää?
<rkantos> no tuota
<rkantos> koska tuon saa toteutettua mm. xbinkeyssilläkin varmaan, mutta siihenkään en tiedä komentoa...
<rkantos> niin ajattelin jos joku neuvoisi vähän pidemälle
<rkantos> hifi: kirjotat varmaan kymmensormijärjestelmällä?
<tale> Mun mielestä on järkevämpää opetella käyttämään suomalaista näppäinasettelua.
<mjr> xmacro-paketista saa xmacroplay-keys -ohjelman, jolla voinee hoitaan ton sidonnan. Mutta joo, mitä tale sanoi...
<tale> Jos lähtee muokkaamaan näppäinasettelua, sen joutuu sitten tekemään aina kun saapuu uuden koneen ääreen.
<rkantos> tale: eh?? Kokeileppa windowsissa ctrl+alt+2
<tale> rkantos: Jos tuo on se asian ydin, mikset bindaa Control-Alt = AltGr.
<tale> rkantos: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yKsZfa -> Create / modify keyboard shortcuts in Gnome under Linux / UNIX
<tale> Ton mukaan gconf-editor antaisi muokata monipuolisemmin.
<rkantos> hmm
<rkantos> no millasella komennolla AltGr sitten onnistuu? :P
<tale> rkantos: Ei mitään käsitystä. Varmaan ohjelman käsikirjassa neuvotaan.
<rkantos> lähinnä siis tuossa ubuntun 'shortcuteissa'
<rkantos> eli pitäs kai joku scripti kirjottaa sitten
<rkantos> joopa
<tale> rkantos: xmodmap ja xbindkeys
<tale> rkantos: Jos tosissaan olet tuommoista tekemässä.
<tale> Kattelin telkusta Chopinin elämästä kertovaa juttua. Sen mukaan pianistin pitää Chopinin sävellyksiä soittaakseen opetella saman käden sormia käyttämään vähän samaan tapaa kuin jos haluaa @-merkin saada Control Alt 2 näppäilyllä.
<tale> Mulla ainakin menee vasemman käden sormet solmuun kun tota koittaa.
<tale> AltGR 2 on helmpompi, kun vaan 2 tarvii ottaa vasemmalla kädellä ja Altgr saadaan oikean käden sormella.
<rkantos> tale: no mulla pikkurilli menee just kätevästi ctrlliin. ja muutenkin pystyy paremmin pitää peukaloa vasemmalla hiiri napill
<rkantos> a
<rkantos> thinkpad kyseessä siis
<rkantos> ilman trackpointtia
<rkantos> mistään en löydä simppeliä "print x-letter" komentoa :D
<rkantos> character parempi sana
<tale> rkantos: Teet siis xmodmapilla kuten neuvoin, vai?
<rkantos> xbindkeys oli käytössä kyl
<rkantos> noh mikäs toi xmodmap
<tale> rkantos: http://www.xfree86.org/4.2.0/xmodmap.1.html
<rkantos> mikäs tuo @-merkin keycode on?
<rkantos> sitäkin yrittänyt selvittää
<tale> rkantos: Komentoikkunassa komennat xev . Sitten painat @ ja katot koodit.
<rkantos> ei toimi
<rkantos> se antaa joko altgr tai 2
<rkantos> altgr = 108, 2= 11
<rkantos> tai siis
<rkantos> ymmärtää se sen yhdistelmän
<rkantos> mutta keycodet se antaa vaan altgrlle ja kakkoselle
<rkantos>  state 0x80, keycode 11 (keysym 0x40, at), same_screen YES,
<rkantos>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (40) "@"
<rkantos>     XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (40) "@"
<rkantos>  state 0x80, keycode 11 (keysym 0x40, at), same_screen YES,
<rkantos>     XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (40) "@"
<rkantos>     XmbLookupString gives 1 bytes: (40) "@"
<tale> rkantos: Pistä pitkät litaniat pastebiniin.
<rkantos> no ei pitäny tulla ko 3 riviä
<tale> rkantos: Mulla esimerkiksi on näin: xmodmap -e "keycode 49 = asciitilde"
<tale> Katsoin vasemman ylänurkan § näppäimen koodi on 49. Tolla sitten bindaan siitä tulemaan ~.
<rkantos> joo
<rkantos> mut mikä on @ / AltGrlle sama ? :P
<tale> rkantos: man xmodmap.
<rkantos> no öö
<rkantos> ei oo yhtää enempää juttua ku tossa sun linkissä
<rkantos> sama sivu siis
<rkantos> joo ei keksi kyl vieläkää
<rkantos> esim miten xmodmapilla kahden napin yhdistelmä? :D
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-05
<mutanttiaasi> server irc.irchighway.net
<rkantos> Miten mun mobiililaajakaista yhteys on kadonnut network managerista
<rkantos> vaikka heti asennuksen jälkeen toimi ihan hyvin
<rkantos> moduuli on päällä ja löytyy lsusbllakin
<rkantos> voiko reconffaa jotenki?
<re-G> koittanu replug/reboot?
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<rkantos> reboot tietty... kyseessä sisänen modeemi ni replugia nyt jaksas :P
<rkantos> UN2420
<rkantos> Windowsissa toimii ihan normaalisti. Nyt huomasin että toi 3G-connection wizardikaan ei löydä tota
<rkantos> eli ilmeisesti pitäs jotenki saada se päälle?
<tuhoojabotti> rkantos: Läppäri?
<rkantos> joo
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs?
<rkantos> X200
<rkantos> mut moduuli on HP:n UN2420
<tuhoojabotti> Minkä merkkinen?
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<rkantos> Thinkpadi
<rkantos> X200
<tuhoojabotti> lenovo
<rkantos> j
<rkantos> mut vastaa Gobi 2000:sta toi UN2420
<rkantos> anyone?
<tuhoojabotti> rkantos: Mulla katos mun mokkula, mut sain sen toimimaa ku pluggailin ja reboottailin. :D
<rkantos> joo
<rkantos> no ei mullakaa kauaa menis ku mä ton uudestaan laittasin kiinni vaikka lennossa, mutta kun tapahtuu kuitenkin ko ongelma uudestaan...
<Sysi> mikä ubuntun versio?
<rkantos> 10.10 ofc
<Sysi> näkyykö kummiski yhteys ku klikkaat oikeella kuvaketta ja "Muokkaa yhteyksiä" mobiili-väilehellä
<rkantos> kuten sanottu, toimi heti asennuksen jälkeen
<rkantos> Sysi: siis se asetus millä yhdistin sillon toki on siellä asetuksissa
<rkantos> mutta "Mobile Broadban" -kohtaa ei enää ole kun vasemmalla klikkaa
<Sysi> aika kumma
<Sysi> tapahtuiko päivittäessä / onko sun systeemi ajantasalla?
<rkantos> örr
<rkantos> en o päivittäny
<rkantos> eilen asensin
<rkantos> en oo kyllä mielestäni asentanut mitään verkkoon liittyvä
<rkantos> ä
<rkantos> toki pois päältä ollu kannettava
<rkantos> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008200&page=17
<Sysi> no jos saat nettiin niin kokeiles päivityksiä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sDfoUh -> [ubuntu] HP un2400 Mobile Broadband Module - Page 17 - Ubuntu Forums
<rkantos> tää Gobi on kyllä vähän eriävä noista muista modeemeista
<rkantos> Sysi: mitä meinaat? Kyllä mä wlanilla netissä oon tällä :P
<Sysi> asenna päivitykset jos semmosia on
<Sysi> tota foorumia kannattanee kans tutkailla
<rkantos> missäs täällä olikaa se graafinen päivityshomma?
<tale> rkantos: Järjestelmä | Ylläpito
<tale> rkantos: Siellä Päivitysten hallinta, Synaptic tai Ubuntun ohjelmavalikoima.
<tale> Vai onko se sovellusvalikoima?
<rkantos> niin jos teen "rfkill list"
<rkantos> ni nään sielläki jonku WWAN:in
<rkantos> 2: tpacpi_wwan_sw: Wireless WAN
<rkantos> hmm
<rkantos> sörkkäilin ton Gobi loaderin kanssa jotain, niin yhtäkkiä sleep moden jälkeen alko näkymään :S
<shanttu> ehtoota. auttaisiko joku, jotta saisin puhelimen tekemän wlanin kuntoon. luuri n900, verkko joikuspot premiumilla, ubuntu 10.10
<shanttu> sanoo että network has .local domain, unsupported
<shanttu> en ole saanut googletteluista huolimatta toimimaan
<shanttu> verkko näkyy ja tulee ilmoitus "connection established"
<laasonen> Minkä paketin mukana tulee dpkg-buildbpackage?
<laasonen> Ei mitääb.
<NiBa> miten saan avainnipun salasanan kyselyn pois kun avaan etätyöpöytää?
<laasonen> /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/ Jostakin täältä varmaan.
<hiskiboy> joe menee ja päivittää uusimman kernelin ubuntuun, niin jääkö se nykyinen kerneli myös olemaan koneeseen, jotta sen voi bootissa valita ongelmien sattuessa
<bioterror> kunnes sanoo autoremove ja se poistuu
<bioterror> siis sudo apt-get autoremove
<bioterror> mullaki tarjos heti 2.6.35-27-genericin poistoon
<tasata> toi on sama kuin aptitude purge vai?
<bioterror> oisko sama kuin autoclean
<hiskiboy> eiks ne tee jotai eriä toi autoremowe ja autoclean
<tasata> tarttee näköjään taas vaihteeksi syventyä mansivuihin :)
<bioterror> kappas
<bioterror> autoclean poistaa vain kakutetut paketit
<bioterror> sama kuin apt-get clean
<bioterror> --purge-unused on kai sama kuin autoremove, olettaisin
<bioterror> en oo hirveesti aptitudea käyttänyt
<bioterror> mutta edelleen, kyllä se vanha kerneli jää sinne
<hiskiboy> http://pastebin.com/2TgZM6Se tosta jos ette kattonu jo apt-get helpistä
<hiskiboy> mut kannattaako tota uusinta asentaa si
<hiskiboy> millä sit saa sen uuden kernelin pois jos se sattuu nyt vaan kusemaan 10: llä
<hiskiboy> niin et automaattisesti tuloo se vanha
<hiskiboy> eikä lähe pois autoremoewssa
<bioterror> sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.3?-??
<bioterror> tai apt-get purge
<hiskiboy> mutta perkules mul on mintti meneeköhän sinne kenrel.ubuntu.com: sta samat kernelit
<hiskiboy> sehän on ubuntu
<bioterror> mdndd
<bioterror> menee
<hiskiboy> juu varmistin vaan
<hiskiboy> niin ton poistamisen voi tehdä myös CLICK :-) jos toi vaan riittää siihen
<hiskiboy> synaptic :-)
<bioterror> no vaikka synapticilla
<bioterror> mutta yleensähän uudempi on parempi ;)
<hiskiboy> Miks se kerneli sit ei tuu automaattisesti
<bioterror> ei sulla mitää hätäpäivää ole, jos et testing -reposta revi kerneleitä
<hiskiboy> mä ihan latasin tosta sen paketin en mistää reposta
<hiskiboy> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/OyjSDJ -> Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline
<bioterror> muista ottaa se headeri myös
<hiskiboy> kiitos tiedosta :-)
<hiskiboy> mää tollasii olis tajunnu
<hiskiboy> hmm tua header pitää asentaa ensin koska sillä kernei riippuvainen
<hiskiboy> eiku mitä kettia
<hiskiboy> Riippuvuutta ei voida täyttää: linux-headers-2.6.38-020638rc7	
<hiskiboy> linux-headers-2.6.38-020638rc7-generic_2.6.38-020638rc7.201103020909_amd64.deb <-- tota kun asentaa
<tale> hiskiboy: Onko toi rc Release Candidate? Semmoisiako haluat asentaa?
<hiskiboy> emmä tiä :-)
<hiskiboy> uudmpaa ku toi suspend ei toimaa ja joku kerto et saisi suspendin toimimaan uudemmalla kernelillä
<tale> hiskiboy: Mikä jakelu sinulla on käytössä?
<hiskiboy> linuxmint
<hiskiboy> se ubuntu 10.10 based
<hiskiboy> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1581 tää
<tale> hiskiboy: Mintistä ihan julkaistu vakaa versio eikä mikään testi tai alpha?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CTGnbG -> The Linux Mint Blog  » Blog Archive   » Linux Mint 10 “Julia” released!
<hiskiboy> on joo
<hiskiboy> mut tos oli vaan uudempi kernel
<hiskiboy> mutta kun tuli ubuntu 10.10 niin ei alussa toimannu oikeen mikään oikeella tavalla
<hiskiboy> sit nyt koitin tota minttiä joka kans perustuu siihen ja toimii hienosti, muttei kone herää vieläkään suspendista
<hiskiboy> Samsung n210
<hiskiboy> sit joku tos tokas asentaneensa uudemman kernelin ja toimas heti
<tale> hiskiboy: Koita päätellä niistä kaikista mitä ilmoituksia tulee onko kyse toi linux-headers -paketti tarvitsee jotain jota ei jakelusta löydy, tai joku tarvii ton version linux-headersista ja sitä ei ole saatavilla.
<hiskiboy> no ava sama unohdetaan toi :-)
<hiskiboy> ei se suspend oo mikää maailman tärkein juttu
<Tm_T> hiskiboy: Mint ei ole Ubuntu
<hiskiboy> miksei :-)
<hiskiboy> mulla ainaki on se ubuntu based version ei debian based
<Sysi> _based_
<hiskiboy> mut eiks se tavallaan sillon oo ubuntu
<Sysi> no jos ubuntu on debian-based
<Sysi> käytännössä ei voi yhtää tietää minttiä tuntematta
<hiskiboy> ainakin mint 10: ssä toimi kaikki niinku ubuntussakin suoraan paitsi se yks samsung paketti jinka ppa repon laitoin launchpad sivulta
<hiskiboy> siinä debian versiossa ei toimannu kaikki heittämällä
<hiskiboy> no ok pääasia on et kaikki pelaa ei se onko mint mikä ubuntu mintti tms
<Tm_T> hiskiboy: se ratkaiseva ero on ne muutokset mitkä tekee mintistä mintin eikä ubuntun, ne kun voivat muuttaa/rikkoa asioita
<hiskiboy> juuu
<Sysi> "kaikki toimii" on vähän epäselkeä
<Tm_T> vinkkinä että ei kannata mint-tukea hakea #ubuntu -kanavalta esimerkiksi
<hiskiboy> mut ainaki tää nyt palas paremmin mun samsung n210 miniläppäris ku se ubuntu 10.10
<hiskiboy> no jaa lähes samat asiat tähän mennes toimannu ku ubuntussaki
<hiskiboy> mut ok
#ubuntu-fi 2011-03-06
<Sysi> kde-bluetooth ei vaan toimi, hcitool löytää laitteen ja se toimi aikasemmin bluemanin kans, minkä asentaisin korvaavaksi?
<Sysi> eiku ton logiikka onki vaan vähän jänskä, hyvinhän se toimii
<jarnos> Bug #688940
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 688940 in festival (Ubuntu) "Regression: Festival can not speak other voices than default english" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688940
<jarnos> Voisi auttaa tuon bugin korjaamisessa, jos käytte klikkaamassa "does this bug affect you?".
<jarnos> Kuuleeko kukaan?
 * Mkaysi kuule, mutta ei tiedä mikä bugi.
<topyli> Mkaysi: kyllä tietävät :)
<Mkaysi> topyli: bug #1 ?
<jarnos> Mkaysi, bug #688940
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 688940 in festival (Ubuntu) "Regression: Festival can not speak other voices than default english" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688940
<Mkaysi> Voisin vaikka käydä metkkaamassa tuon.
<Mkaysi> This bug affects you and 1 other person
<jarnos> Mkaysi, :)
<skfin> Kai toi festival on joku microsoft sam:iin verrattavissa oleva systeemi
<skfin> Jolla saa roflcopterin kun pistää "soi soi soi soi soi soi soi soi"
<skfin> Joo on. :)
<skfin> Jatkakaa toki
<jarnos> skfin, suomenkielisestä äänestä sai hyvin selvän. Suomen kieli soveltunee paremmin puhesynteesiin kuin englanti.
<skfin> Njoo
<skfin> Sanotaan enemmän niinkuin kirjotetaan
<skfin> Joku äng-äänne saattaa tosin olla vaikea
<jarnos> skfin, kokeilin jotain toistakin ja festival toimi paremmin suomen kielellä.
<jarnos> skfin, festivalin äänenlaadusta on olemassa erillinen bugiraportti: Bug #383157
<lubotu3`> Launchpad bug 383157 in festival (Ubuntu) "package high quality voices for festival" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/383157
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Clementine
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kdFm5I -> Viikko 10 - Clementine | Viikon VALO
<marko> #ubuntu-fi
<einoensio> Onko ubuntu.fi sivut alhaalla vai enkö vaan osaa?
<tuhoojabotti> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.fi
<tuhoojabotti> Jep.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kUYmdt -> http://ubuntu.fi Is Down -> Check if your website is up or down?
<kingi89> ubuntu.fi toimii ihan hyvin, mutta ubuntu-fi.org ei
<einoensio> kingi89 Aivan.
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<happosade> http://pastebin.com/82Zkj6cT - Steamin kautta ostettu HL2:EP1 kaatuu. Missä vika?
<Iltsu> muilla ongelmia usblp:n kans?
<tuhoojabotti> happosade: Mikä on winesi versio?
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla toimas kyllä 1.2 jo, mut nehän päivitti sitä, että tukee santasiltoja.
<tuhoojabotti> Jospa ne on rikkonu sen.
<happosade> uusin
<happosade> varmaan se on se
<tuhoojabotti> Testaisin itse, mutta en jaksa.
<happosade> varmaan asetukset vinossa
<happosade> mutta en tiiä mitkä kaikki ni pitäs varmaa ettiä winen joku preffifilu ja heittää poijes
<hiskiboy> http://translate.google.com/#de|de|pv%20zk%20bschk%20pv%20zk%20pv%20bschk%20zk%20pv%20zk%20bschk%20pv%20zk%20pv%20bschk%20zk%20bschk%20pv%20bschk%20bschk%20pv%20kkkkkkkkkk%20bschk%0A%0A siinon teille beatboxausta
<hiskiboy> oho väärään kanavaan mutta voitte teki kuunnella
<sinppa_> wanha kuin taivas
<hiskiboy> :-P
<hiskiboy> nykyään siinä kuuntele napis lukee beatbox :-)
<Baikonur> pisteet sille joka saa replikoitua amen breakin tolla
<LapsangS> pwd
<sinppa_> /dev/null
<kakeman_> vois tehä operaation
<kakeman> eli
<Iltsu> mites tuota
<Iltsu> saaks videoeditointii mimmosta softaa
<Iltsu> taino jos googlailis
<topyli> eikös openshot ollut sellainen
<Sysi> eikö se oo valokuville
<Sysi> pitivi, kdenlive
<Sysi> eiku tuohan just on videoille
<topyli> niinhän se on :)
<topyli> sitä on viime aikoina kovasti ylistetty. itse en ole nähnytkään
<Iltsu> openshot o video editori joo
<Iltsu> lightworks oli se mitä tos muistelin
<Iltsu> jaap, eipä saa ku windowsille
<Iltsu> sil on kyl tehty aika kovii projektei, saattaa oppimiskynnys olla aika korkee
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-27
<elias_a> Nyt sitten on tullut todettua, että Tweetdeck on vammainen Ubuntun päällä. Ei näytä luotettavasti kaikkia viestejä.
<elias_a> Olisikos suosituksia jostain hyvistä Twitterinlukuohjelmista?
<elias_a> Minimivaatimus: 2 tilin tuki ja pystyttävä tallentamaan omia hashtag-hakusarakkeita.
<Myrtti> elias_a: kumpaa tweetdeckiä käytät?
<Myrtti> Air vs. Chrome?
<elias_a> Myrtti: Air.
<UrB> en ole vielä löytänyt mieluisaa twitter-clienttia itsekkään
<UrB> kaikissa on jotain murhetta tai ahdistusta
<elias_a> Myrtti: Näyttäisi olevan sellainen bugi, ettei tosiaan näytä kaikkia toisen tilin viestejä.
<elias_a> Erittäin ikävä ominaisuus viestintävälineessä.
<Myrtti> elias_a: kokeile chrome-palikkaa
<Myrtti> elias_a: ei ole ollut mitään ongelmia
<elias_a> Ei ole muuten Elop vastannut kysymykseeni siitä, tuliko noksulta mitään uutuuksia sellaisille kuluttajille, jotka eivät halua ostaa windows-luuria... :D
<Myrtti> elias_a: http://www.tietoviikko.fi/kaikki_uutiset/pureview+on+nokialta+jymyuutuus+41+megapikselin+kamerapuhelin/a783904
<Myrtti> ^ Symbian
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitos. Vai sitä se tarkoitti se jonkun ulkomaanelävän termi "sed phone"...
<elias_a> En vieläkään tajua tuota lyhennettä...
<elias_a> Myrtti: Tuoko se on: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/desktop-twitter-app-hotot-comes-to-chrome/
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tRCwhq -> Desktop Twitter app Hotot comes to Chrome
<elias_a> http://news.efytimes.com/e1/79471/Open-Source-Code-Quality-Equivalent-To-That-Of-Proprietary
<Myrtti> elias_a: ei, kun tweetdeck.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Aha - OK. Etsitäänpä!
<Myrtti> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hbdpomandigafcibbmofojjchbcdagbl
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/X4vCvm -> Chrome Web Store - TweetDeck
<Myrtti> elias_a: ^
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitos!
<elias_a> Äh - toi juuri ei tykkää siitä, että mulla on Chromium eikä Chromea.
<elias_a> Pitääkö tässä nyt luopua tuosta repoversiosta... :/
<crizzy> justhan tänään tai eilen tipahti chromium 17 stableen
<crizzy> googlellahan oli kans ihan virallinen chrome-repo
<Myrtti> kyllä se mulla toimii ihan hyvin
<Myrtti> chromium suoraan perusrepoista
<Myrtti> mikä versio Ubuntusta sulla sitten on, elias_a?
<elias_a> Myrtti: Natty.
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> oikeesti?
<Myrtti> eiku, ei se olekaan niin hirvittävän vanha
<Myrtti> nvm
<elias_a> Joo. Ollut sen verran häsä etten ole ehtinyt päivittelemään.
<elias_a> Niin joo - testasinhan mä sitä live-cd:ltä kun se tuli ja tämän koneen kanssa oli jotain häikkää GPU:n kanssa
<elias_a> Enkä sen jälkeen asiaa ole testaillut.
<elias_a> Jännä juttu: kun menee Chromiumin oman laajennushaun kautta googlen  webstoreen, ei herjata jotta "asenna Chrome"...
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitos vinkistä! Tuo Chromium-sovellus tuntuu toimivan erinomaisesti! Huomattavasti kevyempi kuin Air-versio.
<crizzy> air on kyllä kaikkea muuta kuin ilmaa
<crizzy> =P
<crizzy> painavaa ydinlaskeumaa lähinnä..
<elias_a> crizzy: Se on sellasta samanlaista kallista ilmaa mitä Sonera osti Saksassa aikoinaan huutokaupassa.
<crizzy> :-)
<elias_a> Sellaista, mihin voi sitten tunkea vaikka niitä radio-aaltoja. :P
<smoinen> pitääpä minunkin testata tota chrome/-ium tweetdeckiä. aikoinaan hylkäsin sen kun oli niin hidas ja raskas
<zuti> niin, kukaanko ei tuota dev-chromea käyttele?
<czr> elias_a, ajattele sitä mieluummin silleen et suomalaisen veronmaksajat tuki länsi- ja itäsaksan yhdentymisestä syntyviä menoja
<czr> itse kutsun sitä sonera/trabant-veroksi.
<elias_a> czr: Minä maksoin trabant-veroni jo aikoinaan.
<elias_a> Ostin muutaman selvään ylihintaan :)
<czr_> elias_a, hatunnoston arvoinen teko :-)
<elias_a> czr_: Ei niissä kummoinenkaan tuotto-odotus ollut mutta saatiinpa pariin kapakkaan aika rouhea jääkaappi :)
<czr_> ai ne piti lampoa? :-)
<czr_> no, ei siina, hieno auto se oli
<morso> miten voin asentaa tämän ubuntun vanhaan koneeseeni jossa on vain korppuasema?
<Sysi> asenna toisells koneella ka siirrä kovalevy
<morso> pitääkö johtoja leikata
<morso> vai miten kovalevyn saa irti
<morso> minulla ei ole kolvia jolla juottaa niitä
<Sysi> pitäis olla ilman työkaluja irtoavilla liittimillä olla
<morso> ai ruuvimeisselillä
<Sysi> lueppa kunnolla, ilman
<morso> aa niin joo
<morso> en ole ennen käyttänyt ubuntua, olen ostanut windows wordin, saako sen siihen
<Sysi> MS word? winellä voi kokeilla mutta vahvasti epäilen ainakin uuden toimintaa
<morso> yritin lähettää wordia sähköpostilla toiseen koneeseen mutta ei se ainakaan niin toiminut
<morso> mikä on wine
<Sysi> !wine
<lubotu3> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/bdh9wG -> Wine - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<morso> siis windows wordi on macille ostettu versio
<morso> toimiiko se ubuntussa
<Sysi> lyhyesti suomennettuna rajapinta joka toimii käyttäjälle vähän ku emulaattori
<morso> mitä tämä on
<morso> mjr
<inz> torrin läpi on hyvä trollata
<skfin> jep
<Finnish> Eikös Alt-F10 pitäis palauttaa netti-ikkuna zoomista pois?
<elias_a> czr_: Sehän oli sellaista lasikuidun tapaista kuidusta laminoitua kovaa pahvia se trabin kori.
<elias_a> Kattokin silleen kopsahteli eikä soinut kun rystysellä naputteli.
<czr_> elias_a, toki. senhan takia se oliki hieno
<Echramath> Ajan mieluummin Ladalla.
<elias_a> czr_: Ja sen takia, että se koko koppa resonoi kun antoi kunnolla "kaasua".
<elias_a> Lainausmerkeissä siksi, että ei se kiihtynyt juurikaan mutta tärinä kasvoi huomattavasti :)
<czr_> Echramath, näin lähes uudenversoisen 1200 farkun äskettäin
<czr_> punasen
<czr_> näytti kyl hienon kulmikkaalta ja kiilsi oikein
<elias_a> Olis kyllä aika hieno saada jostain vielä sellainen 1200L.
<elias_a> Mulla oli 80-luvun lopulla ekana kiesinä sellainen.
<elias_a> Sellaisesta olisi aika hauska tehdä kunnon sleeperi.
<czr_> ois
<czr_> aika vaikea kans
<elias_a> No en mä tiedä. Yhdellä ajoin jossa oli 2-litrainen Fiat Mirafiorin OHC-kone virivirinä. Oli se jo tehon suhteen riittävä...
<elias_a> En uskaltanut suoraan sanoen ajaa läheskään niin kovaa kuin se olisi liikkunut.
<elias_a> Onpas taas pahasti OT. Pahoittelen.
<Jupeksi----> Hei! Asensin tossa viikko sitten ubuntu 11.10. Yleinen tietokoneiden tietämys on aika heikohko, mutta halusin kokeilla jotain uutta ja tää ubuntu + gnome vakuutti meikäläisen niin hyvin, että olen päättänyt jäädä tälle tielle. :) Nyt kuitenkin ilmaantui ongelma, mitä en osaa ratkaista: videoita katsellessa (avi, matroska, aivan sama mikä) kuvaan tulee häiriöitä. Vaakatasossa kuva tavallaan pirstaloituu.
<Jupeksi----> Oisko vika meikäläisen koodekeissa, vai? I5-2500K löytyy ja integroidulla mennään.
<Jupeksi----> GPU:lla
<Echramath> Näytönohjaimen ajureitahan tuossa vois epäillä.
<Jupeksi----> Oukke.
<czr_> tai sit on vsync:in puutteesta johtuvaa normaali"repimista"
<Jupeksi----> Kokeilin eka Ubuntua Windowsin rinnalla ja asensin nyt ubuntun yksinään. Ennen varsinaista asennusta kaikki videot toimi aivan normaalisti.
<Jupeksi----> Repiminen on ehkä parempi sana tuolle kuvan rikkoutumiselle.
<czr_> Jupeksi----, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing kuva tuos oikealla ylhaalla. onko toi se efekti mita naat?
<Jupeksi----> On!
<czr_> siina on kahdesta kohdasta repassy. teitty videon kans toi on arsyttavampaa kun noi "juoksee"
<czr_> lahtisin selvittamaan tuota etsimalla miten saat naytonohjainajurisi kanssa "vsync flipping" ominaisuuden paalle
<czr_> yleensa riittaa googlele kun laittaa "linux ajurin-nimi vsync problems" -> profit.
<czr_> tai -> ? -> profit. riippuu vahan.
<Jupeksi----> Noni. Lähetääs tällä eka liikenteeseen.
<zuti> czr_: järkihän noissa yleensä lähtee. itse en ole ainakaan päässyt tearingistä eroon kirveelläkään :)
<zuti> sen verran että kun videota pyörittää ei-kiihdytetyssä tilassa, niin se ei repeile. tuohon on pakko tyytyä :)
<czr_> jokseenkin ikävää et toi on vielä nykyäänkin ongelma kun teknisesti toi on ollu ratkaistavissa jo vuodesta miekka ja kypärä :-)
<czr_> "kätevää"..
<zuti> juu... atilla kyllä homma pelasi tear-free -moodissa. mutta nvidian iskin toosaan, niin ah-ja-voih.
<czr_> nvidian binaryilla voi valita per softa onko vsyncattu ainakin opengl-bufferit
<czr_> ympäristömuuttujilla. ainakin oli joskus (tm)
<zuti> juu, ei tuo auta
<czr_> tietty jos viedontoistossa ei käytetä opengl:ää niin..
<zuti> compositingin kun ottaa pois päältä, niin homma pelaa. se vain on aika paha käyttää unityä tai gnome3:sta ilman sitä :)
<czr_> ah. no mietin just et ehkä pbuffereiden käyttö sekoittaa noita
<czr_> tai siis et softa ei hallitse pbufferin näyttöä
<czr_> pitäis olla joku hallintamekanismi sit softasta siihen kompositiomanageriin. oon melko varma ettei sellaista apia ole.
<czr_> ainakaan vsyncin suhteen.
<zuti> jeep... no, mplayerin conffiin vo=xv, ja sitten aina 3d:tä käyttäessä yrittää olla huomaamatta ruudun yläreunaa johon tuo juova aina iskee :)
<zuti> olisihan se kiva käyttää jotakin vdpau:ta, mutta tuollakin menee videot siivuiksi
<czr_> juu,vdpau ei taida olla ratkaisu tuohon suoraan
<czr_> pitais tehda joku videosofta pitkasta aikaa niin nakin kuin hullusti asiat on
<czr_> joskus aikoinaan kun teki koodia suoraan VGA:lle niin asiat oli hyvin helppoja
<czr_> ja VSYNC IRQ:n sai suoraan, tai jos ei halunnu niin luki vain linecounterista suoraan et milloin on turvallista päivittää muistia
<czr_> "voi niitä aikoja"
<zuti> heheh :)
<czr_> pelottavaa sinänsä et niistä alkaa olemaan 20 vuotta ja.. tearing on edelleen keskuudessamme.
<zuti> hyvältä näyttää siis
<czr_> kyl. toisaalta, kukapa tuosta ois valmis maksamaan mitään kellekään et korjaantuis :-).
<czr_> " ai mitä? pitää maksaa?! no ei, kyl mä mieluummin katson repimistä ja kiristän hampaita"
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-28
<ubu7887> Vähän kämmäsin, säätelin Compiz-asetuksia ja kadotin oikeat asetukset 3D-tilassa. Ubuntu 11.10
<ubu7887> Saanko 2D-tilassa oikeat asetukset vietyä jotenkin 3D-tilaan? Onko 3D = Compiz eli muokkaan 2D tilassa asetuksia niin 3D toimii taas?
<crizzy> 3d ei siis käynnisty?
<crizzy> anna kun arvaan, compizconfigilla? :)
<crizzy> eli tää on tää vakio -> 2d:llä sisään, compizconfig auki taas, ja klikkaa sieltä Unity- pluginnin takas päälle, ja vastaa kyllä vaan niin conflikteihin mistä se kysyy
<crizzy> sit toimii taas
<ubu7887> Käynnistyy, mutta ikkunamanageri ei.
<ubu7887> Crizzy laittaa lauantaina loton vetää!
<crizzy> :p
<Myrtti> sit kaikki toistellaan sitä vanhaa mantraa "jos se ei ole rikki, älä korjaa"
<Tm_T> Myrtti: harmi etten ole oikein uskonut tuohon (:
<zuti> "jos se ei ole rikki, se voisi toimia vielä paremmin" *poks*
<crizzy> "jos se ei ole rikki, et yritä tarpeeks!"
<zuti> :)
<czr> "jos se ei ole rikki, et käytä gentoota."
<ubu7887> Eipä oikein auttanu mikään kikka.
<ubu7887> Täytyy asentaa uudelleen kun tulee 12.04
<zuti> heivaa configit kotihakemistosta kuuseen, niin varmasti palautuu normaaliksi :)
<crizzy> cd ~/
<crizzy> mkdir oldconfigs
<crizzy> mv .* oldconfigs
<crizzy> :P
<elias_a> :D
<elias_a> pa55w0rd
<Tm_T> crizzy: ei, eii
<Tm_T> tukikanavilla ei edes vitsailla tuollaisia, kiitos
<Tm_T> ellette ole halukkaita sitten kädestäpitäen auttamaan niitä jotka vahingossa toteuttavat ja ovat sitten hieman ongelmissa
<crizzy> eihän toi mikään vitsi ollu, ja ennen reinstallia kantsii koittaa ne conffig nukea
<Tm_T> ei kaikkia, vaan vain se mikä liittyy tuohon
<Tm_T> joku tolkku sentään
<crizzy> pöh, kaivelee sit takas tosta backupista mitä tarvii sen jälkeen ku toimii
<crizzy> ubu7887: koitas unity --reset nyt vielä
<ubu7887> On vaan enemmän sekasin, kun säädin. Kyllähän tää 2D toimii, mennään vaan tällä.
<gildean> ubu7887:  http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/04/missing-top-and-side-panels-in-unity.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hLB5lK -> Missing Top and Side Panels in Unity: Troubleshooting, Ubuntu Natty / Oneiric - TuxGarage: Tutorials, News, Troubleshooting
<gildean> tuolta vilkase noi kohdat reset unity ja reset compiz
<gildean> pitäs lähtee taas futaamaan
<yakc> compizin kanssa kyllä kantsii tietää mitä tekee
<yakc> mieluummin ei sävellä vaan tekee vaan ohjeiden mukaan
<ubu7887> No niin!
<ubu7887> Toimii! Kiitos :)
<gildean> np
<zuti> yakc: minusta tuntui että compizin sai sotkuun vasta unityn jälkeen :)
<yakc> no sekin voi olla
<yakc> itse kun löysin ubuntun vasta vuosi sitten ja unity oli silloin jo käytössä
<zuti> ach so
<yakc> mutta ensitöikseni toki paskoin compizin
<zuti> pitäähän se jostakin aloittaa :)
<yakc> kun halusin sen hullun makeen ja täysin turhan 3d cuben
<zuti> hirveitä turhakkeita kyllä suurin osa noista compizin plugineista
<zuti> vaikka kyllä sillä paljon hyvääkin saa tehtyä
<yakc> grid on kyllä todella jepa
<yakc> ainakin mun mielestä
<zuti> jeep... itsellä ei oikein pinta-ala riitä tuommoiseen kun töllöllä käyttelen ja korkealla dpi:llä :)
<ubu7887> 3D cuben takia mäkin sotkin...
<shanttu> tällainen vie htopin mukaan paljon tehoja /usr/bin/x :1 -auth /var/run lightdm/root/:1 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch
<shanttu> jotain pielessä?
<shanttu> gnome-shell oneiric 64bit
<torde> toi on sun X. luultavasti pitäisikin olla raskain prosessi
<shanttu> selvä. kiitos
<torde> riippuu sit kuin paljon on paljon, että onko joku pielessä
<torde> ja X on siis se sun graafinen ympäristös
<shanttu> torde, kummallisen paljon mielestäni vei: kolmannes 2.0ghz dual coresta. rauhoittui tosin taas.
<torde> onko sulla jotain kivoja 3d-härpäkkeitä kauheesti työpöytä täynnä?
<shanttu> torde, simppelillä linjalla. ei kai tässä mutterissa niin paljoa mässäillä
<shanttu> kiitokset avusta. nyt kone sulki ja pehkuihin -> hyvät yöt itse kullekin
<rhkfin> <offtopic> mut onko kenelläkään kokemusta ext2/3-ajureista windowsille? Pitäis saada kirjoitettua iso nivaska kameralta kaapattua videota ext2/3 usb-levylle..
<rhkfin> Seuraavaks koitetaan usb-tikkua ja uSD-korttia..
<Finnish> Miten saap tietoon mitkä kaks levyä on mitäkin, mulla on toinen sisäinen kovo ja yks sit e-sata, pitäis saada tietää mikä on mikäkin, siis sdb vai sdh jne
<rhkfin> mount -komento kertoo jotain
<rhkfin> eli se kertoo mikä (sdb sdh jne) on missäkin käytössä paikallisesti
<rhkfin> df -h puolestaan auttaa kokojen perusteell arvailemaan kumpi voisi olla kumpi
<Finnish> Ok, tänks
<Finnish> Miten sda:lta pystyy  poistamaan boot-tiedostot, ne on näköjään tänään menny sinne vahingossa yhden asennuksen aikana
<Finnish> sdb on "päälevy" jossa on win ja ubuntu, sda on teran varastolevy
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-29
<andyn> mikähän on kun suspendissa ei ikinä ubuntussa nouse ethernet-linkki ylös
<andyn> suspendista palattaessa siis
<andyn> xp:ssä ei ongelmaa
<andyn> ifdown/ifup ei auta, pitää fyysisesti irrottaa ja kytkeä piuha
<crizzy> :o
<czr> andyn, kokeile rmmod / modprobe se verkkokortin ajuri
<elias_a> Myrtti: Aivan loistava tuo Tweetdeckin Chrome-versio.
<elias_a> Myrtti: Kiitos vinkistä!
<Myrtti> eip mitään
<Myrtti> nyt sitä ilkeää oikeasti käytellä kun siinä on samat suodattimet kuin air-versiossa oli aikoinaan
<Myrtti> eikä tartte Airin kanssa tapella
<smoinen> air saa ainakin mun koneen hikoilemaan pahasti. air-versiossa tosin sai enemmän tavaraa näkymään ruudulla. tarvis siis isomman näytön..
<elias_a> smoinen: Totta, mutta tuon Chrome-version vierityspalkki on kivempi kuin Air-version.
<smoinen> niin on
<elias_a> Se yläreunassa oleva sarakkeita symboloiva härpäke siis.
<smoinen> ja sujuvammin se toimii. eikä kaadu joka toinen kerta, which is nice
<elias_a> Ainoa mikä siitä Chrome-versiosta puuttuu on viestin peruuttaminen. Tai ainakaan en ole löytänyt.
<elias_a> smoinen: Olisin äsken peruuttanut typotetun viestin, joka sinunkin kannattaa lukea.
<elias_a> Liittyy tähän: http://www.tietokone.fi/uutiset/euroopan_toiseksi_suurin_linux_migraatio_espanjassa
<elias_a> http://joinup.ec.europa.eu/news/extremadura-move-all-its-40000-desktops-open-source
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/5oVyNq -> Extremadura to move all of its 40,000 desktops to open source | Joinup
<smoinen> elias_a: joo, mulla onkin tuo lukulistalla. jäin vain tuumimaan että enkö ole tuosta vielä cossin kanavissa viestinyt
<smoinen> elias_a: joo, oli se viestitty viime kuun lopussa: http://coss.fi/uutiset/euroopan-toiseksi-suurin-linux-migraatio-espanjassa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/SerKvS -> Euroopan toiseksi suurin Linux-migraatio Espanjassa | COSS.fi
<elias_a> smoinen: Kas - se olikin 27.1. päivätty uutinen eikä 27.2. :O
<elias_a> Jopas nyt.
<smoinen> jep. ja joinupissa jo 23.1.
<elias_a> No - mä olin silloin poissa pelistä - ei ihme jos menin lankaan.
<smoinen> ei noita uutisia voi liikaa tuoda esiin
<elias_a> Myrtti: Onko tuossa Chrome-tweetdeckissä mahdollista peruuttaa viesti?
<Myrtti> enpä ole huomannut, mä vaan deletoin ja kirjoitan uudestaan
<elias_a> Myrtti: No se deletointi on sama asia :) Missäs se siellä on?
<elias_a> Katotaas miten nörtittären käy :)
<elias_a> Vau - katos se! Myrtti: Kerro heti miten?
<Myrtti> "klikataan yksittäisen viestin kellonaikaa, kirjaudutaan twitteriin ja deletoidaan viesti siellä"
<Tm_T> kätsää
<Myrtti> on.
<elias_a> :)
<elias_a> No nyt mua ei hävetä etten löytänyt.
<Finnish> Temppuileeko Audacious (taitaa olla versio 3.2.1 pakettivarastosta) jollain muullakin?
<Sami345> Teki taas hyvän ensivaikutelman Ubuntu kyllä, joten päätin tulla tänne itkemään.
<Sami345> Mulla on tässä Live Ubuntun, klikkaan deviceä kakkosella ja valitsen Mount, mutta mitään ei tapahdu.
<Sami345> Sama juttu kun klikkaa Open, mitään ei tapahdu.
<yakc> eikös se pitäisi mountaa ne automaagisesti, ainakin minulla.
<yakc> tosin en tiedä jos live:ssä se on erilainen
<Sami345> gpartedilla kattellen, niin se ei osaa sanoa used tilaa kaikista osioista
<Sami345> Hmm, unmountasin swapin, joka oli samassa nipussa, niin nyt näyttää ton ext4 käytetyn tilan
<Sami345> Kokeillaas käsin mounttailla
<Sami345> Aika jännä, käsin mounttasin kiinni niin toimii
<Sami345> Onks tämä Live CD:n tiedostonhallinta jotenkin vammautettu ideanana "en tee mitään muutoksia kovalevylle"
<yakc> todennäköisesti on
<tale> Sami345: Kyllä Live-CD:llä voi tehdä muutoksia kiintolevyn tiedostojärjestelmiin, kun erikseen liittää ne kirjoitustilassa.
<Sami345> tale, noh siis kun yritin avata mun tietokoneen eri osioita tuolla tiedoston hallinnassa, ei tapahtunut mitään
<Sami345> Sitten toimi, kun menin käsin konsoliin ja sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/asema
<tale> Sami345: mount -komennolla minäkin ne liitän jos Live-romppua käytän. Pistä vielä -o rw niin tulee kirjoitustilassa liitettyä.
<tale> Sami345: Siis jos aikuisten oikeasti haluat kirjoittaa jotain sinne kiintolevylle,
<tale> Sami345: Ja osaat olla rikkomatta ja sotkematta sitä mitä siellä on.
<Sami345> En halunnut kirjoittaa, halusin vaan vilkasta ennen formatointia :D
<Sami345> Joku vanha Arch Linux siellä oli
<Sami345> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/sami345/.config/awesome/': Is a directory
<Sami345> Mikä virhe toi on olevinaan
<Sami345> ah, tota awesome kansiota ei ollut olemassa
<yakc> anteeksi windows kysymykseni
<yakc> mutta osaako joku sanoa syytä miksi windows lopettaa yhteistyön langattoman näppäimistön kanssa
<yakc> laite tunnistetaan ja media näppäimet toimivat
<yakc> mutta muut eivät
<yakc> kokeiltu kaiken kaikkiaan nyt 3 eri laitetta vieläpä, että ongelma lienee jossain muualla kuin itse näppäimistössä
<tale> yakc: Miksi kysyt Linux-kanavalla? Windows-käyttäjät vois osata vastatakin tuommoiseen.
<yakc> no, pahoitteluni
<yakc> ajattelin vaan, että jos joku osaisi sanoa
<tale> yakc: Asenna sen langattoman näppiksen ajurit.
<yakc> asennettu on nuo kaikki ja lopetti tosiaan yön aikana yhteistyön
<tale> yakc: Boottaa se windows.
<yakc> joten melkoisen mystistä toimintaa, itelle tuli joku virus mieleen
<yakc> ja ei ole omasta windowsista kysymys. en tätä nykyä edes omista, tai omistan, mutta ei ole käytössä
<czr_> oisko vaan huonot paristot
<czr_> ah, katos. no, ajuriongelma. poistat usb-hid-ajurit (hehhehe) ja asennat uusiksi. ei mitaan hajua miten tuon hehhehe-vaiheen yli paaset
<czr_> remote desktop ehka.
<reaby_> :D
<reaby_> huomenta
<czr_> sitapa sita reaby_
<re-G> windows, tuo kirottu yrjöläjä
<czr_> yakc, kokeile asentaa ubuntu siihen, niin ehka se ongelma haviaa (kokeile livecd:ta esim ensin0
<yakc> niin no ehkä kokeilenkin
<yakc> mutta se nyt ei ole varsinaisesti ratkaisu tän naapurin ongelmaan
<reaby_> voihan se olla että vastaanottimessa on bitti vinossa
<yakc> siinä mielessä, että se haluaa käyttää windowsia
<czr_> no eipä tämä varsinaisesti windows-tukikanava olekaan :-)
<czr_> mut siis jos se käyttäytyy yhtä huonosti liven kanssa niin voi olla biosin joku sotku hidin suhteen tai sit viallista rautaa (emo)
<czr_> jos taas toimii ilman ongelmia livellä niin tiedät et se on .. sen toisen käyttiksen .. ajuriongelma
<Echramath> Onko noissa nykyään jotain ihmeellistä käyttikselle päin?
<yakc> ähh
<yakc> voi vittu minkä virheen nyt menin tekemään
<yakc> ajattelin, että voisin kysyä neuvoa, mutta ei
<yakc> vittuilua sieltä tuli :(
<yakc> en enää koskaan, vannon
<Echramath> Mut useissa Windows/laite-ongelmissa "toimiiko se edes Linuxin kanssa" on hyvä arvaus ja toisinpäin.
<reaby_> :)
<Echramath> s/arvaus/arvuutusmenetelmä
<czr_> no hidit pitäis toimia kyl ihan hyvin kun menee usb hid profilen kautta
<yakc> toimii joo
<czr_> sen takia ehdotin tuota livecd:tä, joka sit ilmeisesti otettiin vittuiluna.. mut.. ei voi kaikkia tyydyttää :-)
<czr_> voithan kokeilla myös windows-livecd:tä (tämä ehkä menee sit jo ..)
<reaby_> </sarcasm>
<czr_> ei mun ML tue tagien sulkemista
<reaby_> voi harmi.. miksi et jo koodaa ?
<reaby_> :]
<czr_> en mä osaa koodata omaa dna:ta uusiksi.. vielä.
<reaby_> haha
<yakc> oottete vaan
<yakc> ihme veijareita
<czr_> pitäis sitäpaitsi opetella lisp sitä varten
<yakc> totta kai mä asentaisin linuxin kaikkiin maailman koneisiin
<reaby_> mie en
<yakc> jos se olisi musta kiinni
<yakc> no ehkäpä lähden tuon liven kanssa tuonne vielä käväsemään
<czr_> yakc, älä ny suutu hyvä mies. ihan tosissani olin tuon livecd:n suhteen.
<czr_> lähinnä et saat rajattua sitä ongelmaa
<yakc> juu, siis kyllä mä ymmärsin
<yakc> no problem mate
<Sami345> Ei osaa kukaan #ubuntu auttaa, katotaan jos suomalaiset olis fiksumpaa porukkaa. Eli mun Ubuntu Software Center näyttää tältä http://i.servut.us/i/Screenshot_at_20120229_224952.png Asensin Google Chromea, se sano internal error. Korjasin riippuvuuden sudo apt-get install -f, joka asensin kaksi uutta pakettia. Nyt mun Ubuntu Software Center näyttää tolta.
<zuti> yksinkertainen on kaunista :)
<zuti> mitä paketteja se asenteli?
<Sami345> En muista, jotain kirjastoja :D
<Sami345> Mut pitäis määrittää ristiriidassa olevaksi paketiksi linuksin kernelin kanssa, sitä vauhtia saan järjestelmiä rikki :D
<Sami345> Eihän tää ollu vasta kun 2h käytössä ja jo on rikki :D
<Sami345> *Linuxin (ennen, kun joku alkaa ragee)
<re-G> onko 12.04
<Sami345> 11.10 on käytössä
<Echramath> Teitkö jotain eriskummallista?
<Sami345> Öö, latasin ja asensin Google Chromen?
<Sami345> Se on third-party paketti, joten kai sen voi eriskummalliseksi laskea
<Echramath> On siinä jotain kummaa ilmeisesti.
<Echramath> Ilman softwarecenteriäkin kyllä elää, kun apt-get ja Synaptic
<re-G> jos ois mun niin varmaan löisin sitä loitsulla sudo dpkg-reconfigure --all
<Sami345> Jaha, se rekonfiguroi kaikki ohjelmat, noh ei mulla menetettävääkään ole, todennäköisesti asenteleen uudelleen
<Sami345> Rikki on edelleen, mä meen nukumaan.
<Echramath> Tyhmäähän se on jos järjestelmän saa tuohon tilaan asentamalla jotain ilman --force-juttuja.
<rhkfin> Sami345: Muistaakseni partner -pakettivarastosta löytyy chromium-browser -paketti joka on siis yhteisön version Chromesta. Rullaa nätisti, jos menee hermot ton Chromen kanssa askarteluun.
<rhkfin> ja yakc joo ei ehkä ihan ideaalia lähteä windows-ongelmaan hakemaan täältä vastausta. Rankasti offtopicia ja.. jos lempityökalu on vasara (=linux) kovasti kaikki ongelmat alkavat näyttää nauloilta.. Mieti mikä olisi vastaanotto kysäistä jollain windows-kanavalla Ubuntun rautaongelmista...
<rhkfin> Eli siihen nähden czr_ keräsi kyllä kiitettävät pisteet.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-01
 * czr jakaa ne takaisin halukkaille
<czr> vähän käytettyjä, kuin uusia!
<czr> bulkkipakattuja tosin
<Tm_T> czr: "ne"?
<czr> kiitettävät pisteet.
<Tm_T> jaa niin ne
<zuti> käytteleekös kukaan säännöllisesti 12.04:sta? yleensä on tullut siirryttyä näihin aikoihin uuteen versioon, mutta 11.10 oli niin rikki vielä ihan finaalin allakin, että vähän mietityttää
<yakc> :E
<zuti> toisaalta joku pulseaudio ppa:kin voisi riittää ensi hätään :)
<zuti> ei viitsisi käännellä itse ja alkaa sössimään peruspakettien tilalle
<rhkfin> zuti: 12.04:n kehittämisessä on joku oma dedikoitu tiimi jonka tehtävä on pitää huoli siitä että 12.04 on myös kehittämisen aikana ehjä, käyttökelpoinen ja iskussa. Joku sano että toiminu paljon paremmin kuin aikaisemmat kehityksen aikana, itte en oo vielä päivittänyt.
<zuti> juu, itsekin luulin jotakin tuommoista jossakin juutuubivideossa kuulleeni
<zuti> pitäisiköhän se hajottaa tämä setuppi :)
<zuti> vielä gnome 3.4 siihen päälle, ja johan lähtee tukka
<rhkfin> The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the first beta release of Ubuntu
<rhkfin> 12.04 LTS (Long-Term Support) Desktop, Server, Cloud, and Core products.
<rhkfin> With Ubuntu 12.04,  Kubuntu, Edubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu, and
<rhkfin> Ubuntu Studio also reached Beta 1 status today.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-02
<czr> hmm. onks normaalia et betojen fbconin taustaväri d-i:ssä on..purppura?
<czr> muuten värit on ok, harmaa, punainen ja musta. mut tausta kai pitäis olla sininen, mut.. ehkä en tiedä jotain?
<czr> rhkfin ^
<rhkfin> czr: nyt tuli niin monta sanaa et.. ei mitään käsitystä.. Mikä on fbcon, mikä on d-i? Nii, enkä mä siis käytä Ubuntua/Gnomea vaan KDE:lla meen.
<inz> fbcon kuulostaa kovasti frabe buffer consolelta, ja d-i debian installerilta
<inz> frame jopa
<Mirv> czr: jos se on nykyisen purppuramman Ubuntu-teeman mukainen :) mutta ei, en ole alternatea hetkeen kokeillut.
<inz> Mää kyl muistelisin purppurataustaista viimeksi käytelleeni
<inz> Eli kai se on ihan lopullisissakin ollut jo, ei pelkissä beetoissa
<Mirv> design on kontribuoinut :)
<czr> ah. viimeksi asentanut edellisen LTS:n alt:illa niin siina oli viela debianin perus-sininen taustaa
<czr> mut, hieno. ei bugita siis vm:n fbdev..
<czr> ja inz arvasi ihan oikein noiden mystisten termien selitykset :-). kiitoksia kaikille loistavan upeista vastauksista!
<andyn> facebook convention, diplomi-insinööri
<czr> fb-huijaus toki vois olla ihan hyvakin. ei kovin moni kirjoita DI:ta d-i:na.
<czr> di:t itse varsinkin aina kirjoittaa sen isolla :-).
<andyn> fbcons ja debinst
<czr> no, pitaydyn terminologiassa mita ko aihepiirin ihmiset kayttavat jos se vaan sopii.
<Aku506> Mikä olis hyvä ohjelma nettisivujen tekoon? Taitoni eivät riitä käsin kirjoittamiseen (siedettävällä ulkoasulla siis) Ohjelman tulisi pyöriä joko Ubuntussa tai palvelimella ja tuottaa kohtalaista jälkeä. Tuleeko mieleen mitään?
<czr> wordpress
<czr> siihen saa suht helposti teemoja yms
<Aku506> Just... Katsonpa
<inz> czr, http://qdb.us/307623 (sori, vähän offtopic)
<czr> inz :-)
<harto> nyt on taas ubuntussa (10.04 LTS) helvetin mielenkiintosta ongelmaa
<harto> satunnaisesti terminaalista (irkistä) http-linkkiä klikatessa löydän itseni login-ruudusta uloskirjautuneena
<paww> siis X kaatuu?
<harto> no en tiedä kaatuuko vai oisko se mahollista et edelliset sessiot jää sinne taustalle
<harto> oirekuvaus on: klikkaan linkkiä, musta ruutu, ubuntun tervetuliaisrummut ja login-screeni
<harto> mut ei tosiaan läheskään jokaisella linkin klikkauksella toistu, vaan ainoastaan silloin tällöin
<harto> en mä kyllä mitään ratkasua kaipaa, kunhan taas halusin päästä avautumaan näistä ihanista ongelmista jotka ilmenee aina kuin tyhjästä
 * czr_ on aina halunnu tehdä tämän
<czr_> harto, mul on toiminu ilman ongelmia.
<harto> czr_ :D
<czr_> harto, tiedän tiedän. ehkä maailman hyödyllisin kommentti :-)
<czr_> mut, sain sen pois järjestelmästäni nyt niin voi jatkaan taas normaalisti
<mjr> joo, mitä paww sanoi, X kaatuu, luultavasti laukaisee jonkun näyttisajurin bugin
<mjr> riippuen ajurista sitä vois ehkä koittaa päivittää
<zuti> mikä halavattu noissa freenoden palvelimissa on? yhden vai kaksiko yhteyttä ne sallivat samalta koneelta?
<zuti> pitää omalla vermeellä pyörittää screeniä, kun toisaalla pukkaa vain too many user connectiossia jokaiselle freenode-serverille
<czr_> zuti, sama kuin muissakin yleisissa irc-servereissa
<czr_> aka, se on ihan "normaali kaytanto" lahes kaikissa isommissa verkoissa
<czr_> jos haluat enemman yhteyksia, ota yhteytta servereiden yllapitajiin ja perustele tarve ja saat lisaa yhteyksia (yleensa)
<czr_> en tosin ole varma onko freenodella erityista politiikkaa tasta aiheesta
<zuti> tjaa... yo:n koneelta pääsee kyllä ircnettiin ihan ilman onkelmaa. mutta yhdellekään freenoden serverille ei pääse sisään.
<czr_> ja kuitenkin, ei ole mitaan ristiriitaa sen kanssa mita asken kirjoitin.
<paww> haluaa linuxin kanssa hyvin toimivan laserprintterin kotiin. Onko HP edelleen paras vaihtoehto? Fokus toimivuudessa, ei hinnassa.
<ninnnu> HP on aika varma, joo
<skfin> no eikös ne nykyään pelaa kaikki suurimpien puljujen printterit samalla standardilla
<skfin> hp toimii
<paww> millä standardilla?
<pesasa> Eiköhän ne aika hyvin toimi, kun Macitkin käyttää cupsia.
<Sysi> OS X:n markkinaosuus taitaa kyllä olla huomattavasti pienempi kuin mediahuomio vois antaa olettaa, mutten kyllä tiedä miten valmistajilla kiinnostaa toimia
<Sysi> HP:n printtereitä myydään kyllä innokkaasti omppujen kylkeen
<pesasa> Ei sillä markkinaosuudella niin väliä, vaan juuri sillä huomioarvolla. Riittävä osuus silti, jotta on syytä olla toimivat ajurit.
<pesasa> Ja esim. Yhdysvalloissa taitaa Macien osuus olla ihan varteenotettavakin. Nousussa ollut kai muutenkin.
<pesasa> Vuoden vanhaa dataa: http://osxdaily.com/2011/03/18/mac-market-share-around-the-world-usa-15-canada-14-australia-14-and-more/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/tMjBPE -> Mac Market Share Around the World: USA 15%, Canada 14%, Australia 14%, and more
<Sysi> huomioarvoa on tietty vaikea jos ei mahdoton arvioida universaalimmin
<pesasa> Tuolta voi toki katsella vähän tuoreempia tietoja: http://gs.statcounter.com/#os-US-monthly-201102-201202
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jLikCY -> StatCounter Global Stats - Browser, OS, Search Engine including Mobile Market Share
<czr_> ei os x ajureilla yleensaottaen ole relevanssia kun miettii jos laite toimii linuxissa
<czr_> hp:n verkkotulostimet on aika turvallinen valinta ainakin softan toimivuuden suhteen
<UrB> menivät ja särkivät 12.04 ubuntun
<UrB> en tiedä mikä päivitys hajotti mutta kun tänään buuttasin uudestaan ei toiminutkaan enää "mikään" :)
<UrB> parin tunnin taistelun jälkeen luovutin ja palasin 11.10:iin - viimeinen pisara oli tuore 12.04 installer image joka kaatui noin 5 sekuntia asennuksen aloituksesta
<zuti> heh... juuri mietin pitäisikö laittaa upgrade pyörimään :)
<zuti> on tosin sen verran suurpiirteinen vikakuvaus, että melkein sen takia pitäisi jo pistää 12.04 sisään :)
<UrB> zuti: voipi hyvinkin liityä rautaan
<UrB> mulla on iänwanha Lenovo X41
<UrB> viimeisin installer tosiaan tilttasi aina siihen kun alkoi tekemään partitioita
<UrB> sen jälkeen kippasi apport ja sitten koko hoito :)
<zuti> kylläpä tuolla vilistää mukavasti virheilmoituksia ainakin kun laittoi nyt upgraden menemään :)
<UrB> nm-applet kaatuili myötäänsä silloinkin kun toimi
<zuti> alkoikin perjantai-ilta käymään jo tylsänpuoleiseksi
<zuti> heh
<UrB> pari viikkoa ehdin käyttää ja sitten tuo laukesi
<zuti> pitää toivoa ettei tuo hirveän hajalla ole, kun ei unityäkään tule käytettyä itse
<zuti> 11.10:n julkaisun alla se kyllä paukkui koko ajan
<UrB> tuo oma hajoaminen alko siitä että gnome-shell sessio ei toiminut buutin jälkeen
<UrB> lopun tuhosta aiheutin yrittäessä ehjätä
<UrB> perinteinen
<zuti> :)
<zuti> mitenkähän tuo winen keksi asentaa, vaikkei ole repoista asennettua wineä edes koneella
<zuti> no joo. eihän tuo kyllä nätisti toiminut :)
<zuti> unitystä puuttuu koko ikkunamanageri, ja kun gnome-shellin käynnistää, tulee ruudun täydeltä virheilmoituksia kaatuneista ohjelmista :)
<zuti> eiku jaa, unityyn pääsee mutta gnome-shell on ihan pashana
<zuti> tjaa, näemmä tuo gnome-shell ei vain käynnisty jostakin syystä
<zuti> näköjään päivitetty lightdm rikkoopi tuon
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-03
<zuti> nythän tämä alkaa jo tuntumaan perjantai-illalta :)
<zuti> jaha... juuri kun sai toimivan winen nykyiseen ubuntuun, ovat muuttaneet tuota 12.04:n 32-bittisten kirjastojen hanskausta niin, ettei voi enää kääntää wineä ongelmitta
<Khanna_Param> Hi, i am newbie in ubuntu
<Khanna_Param> recently installed the ubuntu..
<Khanna_Param> i have a problem which i facing and not been able to solve even after hard try.
<Nelsson> Osaisikohan joku auttaa xorgin säätämisissä, kun ei oikein tule mitään tästä
<Nelsson> integroitu chrome -näytönohjain, lisäksi geforce 6200se, joka ei toimi yhtään
<Nelsson> Jotain chrome-ajureita tämä yrittää käyttää Xorg.0.login mukaan, mutta jos laittaa xorg.confin ja sinne ajurin openchrome, niin x ei toimi (piirtää vain violetin ruudun).
<Nelsson> Sama vika, jos laittaa näytön kiinni geforce-korttiin, ja ajurina nvidia
<Nelsson> nyt lightdm, elikäs x ylipäätään, käynnistyi recovery-konsolista
<Nelsson> olen ihan kujalla tämän kanssa.
<DL_> hip hei
<DL_> Saako täällä puhua xubuntusta?
<mjr> joo
<DL_> Asensin tänään vanhaan läppäriin jossa oli ubuntu 11.04 sen tilalle puhtaalle kovolle xubuntu 11.10 käyttiksen. Ongelma on se että kun ajoin päivitykset niin viimeisin generic kernel joka päättyy -16 ei toimi. Kone ei vaan buuttaa sillä. Previous -12 versiolla kyllä buuttaa.
<DL_> Päädyin sit poistamaan asetuksien kautta koko -16 käytöstä niin läppäri buuttaa nyt suoraan xubuntuun.
<gildean> sudo update-grub
<gildean> vai grub-update
<gildean> kummin päin se nyt taas olikaan
<DL_> Eli pitäis ottaa uudestaan käyttöön toi -16 ja sen jälkeen grub päivittää ja sit pitäis käynnistyä taas suoraan?
<gildean> ei kai?
<gildean> jos siis sulla on useampia käyttiksiä asennettuna, niin ton skriptin ajaminen pitäs päivittää grubin valikkoon kaikki bootattavat järkät
<DL_> okei
<gildean> jos nyt käsitin sun ongelman oikein
<DL_> Niin mulla on pelkkä xubuntu nyt tuossa läppärissä
<tale> DL_: Ja totesit että se uudempi kerneli ei boottaa?
<tale> Voit valita oletukseksi jonkun muun asennetun kernelin, tai käynnistysvalikossa muistaa valita sen mikä toimii.
<DL_> jep ei boottaa, piti ottaa grubista previous version.
<tale> Kunnes tulee päivitys, sitten alkanee taas toimimaan.
<tale> Seuraa vikailmoituksia tosta, ehkä siellä on keino saada se toimimaan.
<Sysi> backports-kerneliä voi kans kokeilla
<tale> DL_: Jos et pistänyt holdiin tai muuta niin seuraava päivitys asentaa sen poistamasi ytimen takaisin.
<tale> DL_: Tai jos kokeilet vaan, niin 12.04:stä taisi jo beta tulla, sitäkin jo uskaltaa kokeilla jos ei hyvin tärkeä laite kyseessä.
<DL_> Vois tota betaa kokeillakin
<teamahma> Mites tuota mahtaa käydä jos ei päivitä tuota 10.10 vaikka sen tukeminen loppuu?
<topyli> se ei ole pitkään tietoturvallinen sitten
<Myrtti> aina kun tuota kysytään niin mä kysyn vastakysymyksenä että mikset päivittäisi?
<Myrtti> joku erikoinen syy?
<teamahma> Isoäitini sitä käyttelee ja on kehunut kuinka hyvin toimii.
<topyli> no ei ubuntu ole sen jälkeen mitenkään huonommaksi muuttunut
<teamahma> Eipä kai, täytyy vain toivoa että pelaa tuon nettitikun kanssa hyvin yhteen
<gildean> muutos 10.10-> on kyl sinällään iso hyppäys
<topyli> kyllä pelaa. olen monelle asentanut joilla on tikku ainoana yhteytenä
<gildean> koska sen jälkeen vaihdettiin unityyn
<Myrtti> jos käyttöliittymän vaihto pelottaa niin aina voi kokeiluttaa vaikka Xubuntua
<topyli> gildean: toki unity tulee, mutta tavalliset peruskäyttäjät ovat tykänneet siitä eivätkä sen isommin kavahtaneet
<crizzy> gildean: 11.04 on vielä classic..
<topyli> joo onhan xubuntu
<Myrtti> siitä saa tuunattua aika lailla vanhan Gnome2:n tai vaikka Windowsin näköisen
<Myrtti> tai siis, Windows XP:n
<Myrtti> en ole liiemmin seurannut XPn jälkeen kehitystä
<teamahma> Ei siinä Unityssä mitään vaikeutta ole, päinvastoin. Siinähän on suuret ja selkeät ikonit.
<DL_> Niin onko toi 12.04 beta saatavilla jo xubuntuun vai onko se vain ubuntuun?
<Myrtti> kaikki viralliset on betassa
<DL_> nice
<teamahma> Onkos ihan käytettävä jo?
<teamahma> Tuo beta Ubuntu
<topyli> on se aika hyvä mutta eilen en uskaltanut kaverille laittaa. tämähän voi mennä rikki vaikka heti huomenna
<topyli> päivittäköön sitten itse, sehän on ihan triviaalia
<Myrtti> jos vakautta ja varmuutta haluaa niin kannattaa odottaa RC:hen saakka
<Myrtti> jos haluaa testata ja tunkata ni sitten mikä tahansa Alphasta eteenpäin käy ;-)
<gildean> jollain raudalla toki toimii jo nyt betassa täysin vakaasti
<gildean> veikkaisin et esim. intelin raudalla toimii hienosti
<gildean> en oo nyt ite ehtiny kokeilemaan edes
<Sysi> ainaki muutaman version kans on beta toiminu paremmin ku valmis :/
<DL_> Nyt näyttäis käynnistyvän xubuntu nätisti
<DL_> Otin pre-release päivityksen käyttöön ja päivitin grubin
<topyli> macbookissa kaatuilee jopa, precise. varmaan parempi perinteisemmällä raudalla
<czr_> topyli, miten kaatuilee?
<czr_> itsellani jakos parit make-putket, mut en tieda missa se vika on. virtualboxissa, 12.04:ssa vai makejutuissa.
<topyli> X kaatuilee ja heittää konsoliin joka ei hyväksy mitään inputtia
<czr_> tosin ne kyl toimii kaikkialla muualla
<czr_> ah. ei mul sen kans ollu mitaan, mut oli unity 2d paalla "jostain syysta"
<topyli> pakko jatkaa virtanappulan kanssa
<topyli> mulla gnome-shell
<czr_> enka oikeastaan graafisena kayttany sita erityisesti paitsi ihmettelin et oletuksena guest paasee sisaan ilman mitaan kyselyja
<topyli> eikös se ole tarkoituskin että guest on salasanaton? sillä ei sitten vaan ole juuri mitään oikeuksia ja taidetaanpa kotihakemistokin siivota logoutin yhteydessä. näin olen antanut itseni ymmärtäää
<czr_> on varmaan. mut en oo seurannu "tilannetta". pelottava feature imo by default.
<czr_> 1) lataa exploit, 2) chmod -x, 3) profit.
<czr_> +x jopa
<topyli> onkohan tuo tosiaan mahdollista
<Tm_T> czr_: en eroa miten se poikkeaa mistään muustakaan ratkaisusta
<Tm_T> s/eroa/näe/
<Tm_T> käytännössä kuitenkin se jolla on fyysinen pääsy koneelle, voi tehdä ihan mitä tahansa
<czr_> no lahinna vaan et oletuksena missa tahansa ubuntu-koneessa paasee kirjautumaan sisalle ilman mitaan..
<czr_> riippuu siita kuin paljon aikaa sulla on
<czr_> ja voitko avata fyysisesti koneen yms
<topyli> no jos on ylipäänsä fyysinen pääsy koneeseen, voi tietysti joka tapauksessa tehdä mitä vaan
<czr_> no. se on vaikeampaa yleensa kaytannossa kuin skriptin ajaminen
<czr_> tai enemman aikaa viepaa
<czr_> mut .. ei ollu tarkoitus vaitella aiheesta. sanoin vain et oli yllattava ominaisuus (minulle)
<gildean> osx:n salasanan voi myös resetoida suht helposti yhellä bootilla
<topyli> no jaa. single user modeen vaan ja salasanat vaihtoon
<gildean> winkussa ei onnistu ilman työkalua ihan niin helposti
<topyli> eipä siinä hirveästi nokka tuhise
<czr_> topyli, kuinka helposti voit nopeasti tuon tehda jos joku katsuu sun olan yli?
<topyli> no ei silloin
<czr_> kun taas sellaisen "vektorin" tuottaminen jolla saa ujutettua takaoven vaikka joku katsoo olan yli on nyt ihan mahdollinen
<czr_> mut.. tuon guest-jutun saanee pois
<topyli> vaan jos ei ole mitään oikeuksia?
<gildean> mut ei kai guestilla oo oikeutta tehdä mitään mikä vaikuttais järjestelmään oikeesti
<topyli> voihan sen guestin tietty poistaakin
<czr_> topyli, huh?
<czr_> onhan sul suoritusoikeudet. ja voit ladata netista exploitin?
<czr_> mita muuta oikeuksia tarvit?
<SipuliSopuli> miten saan päätteessä olevat linkit aukemaan firefoxin sijasta chromessa? Kyllä, olen asettanut oletusselaimeksi chromen mutta ei auttanu
<SipuliSopuli> aiemmin ratkasin ongelman niin että poistin firefoxin mutta koska haluan katsoa katsomoa niin se on pakko olla asennettuna
<Sysi> mikä terminaali/työympäristö?
<jaywink> google-chrome <url> :)
<SipuliSopuli> Sysi: mikä tää on tää perus terminaali ubuntussa
<Mkaysi> Kokeile "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<Mkaysi> gnome-terminal
<Mkaysi> Tai "sudo update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser"
<topyli> mitämitä. katsomoko toimii?
<topyli> "asenna silverlight". ja pah. ei ole ikinä pelannut
<SipuliSopuli> topyli: launchy
<topyli> ok... miten se auttaa katsomon kanssa? :)
<SipuliSopuli> http://linux.fi/wiki/Katsomo#Videoiden_katselu_Lanchy-selainlaajennoksen_avulla
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/nWE0LM -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<topyli> jaa nyt luulin eri ohjelmaksi. täytyypä tutustua
<jjo> menin päivittämään 12.04:een ja nyt mä en tajua mistä mä saan LANG-localen asetettua :(
<jjo> onkohan kenelläkään mitään vinkkejä
<czr_> localet oli vähän rikki kyl
<czr_> tosin mul oli en joten ei sitä erityisen pahasti huomannu
<jjo> no mä olen laittanut /etc/default/locale:ssa osan suomilocaleiksi ihan vaan saadakseni kalenterin alkamaan maanantaista haksottamatta locale-filuja
<Mr_nice_> aloittelijan neuvomisesta kiinnostuneita paikalla? :D
<Mr_nice_> kyllä kohta tulee korvista ulos jo tämä homma kun ei yksin kertasiakaan juttuja onnistu tekemään
<re-G> Mr_nice_: uni alkaa voittaa mutta sano
<Mr_nice_> pitäis saada edes java asennettua mutta kun ei onnistu, jotain ohjetta löysin http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904467, mutta pääte sanoo Puuttuva kohdetiedosto-operandi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ibM9EF -> [ubuntu] How to install Java x64 (jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin) EASY! - Ubuntu Forums
<re-G> onkos joku syy miks et asenna repoista
<Mr_nice_> nämä on tietysti aina parhaita aikoja alkaa näitä tekemään mutta todellisuussa iltapäivä 3;sta asentanut kun pelkkä asentaminenkin dualbootiks meinasi koneen mielestä olla ylivoimaista
<re-G> jassoo
<Mr_nice_> minä olen ihan pihalla pikku hiljaa mistä tuo pitäisi asentaa :D. jonkun javan sain asennettua pakettienhallinnasta mutta ei ihan täysillä taida mukana olla, ainenkaan peli minecraft ei oikein ottanut toimiakseen
<re-G> oli sit vissiin openjdk?
<Mr_nice_> ei ymmärrä. pakettiennhallinnasta "Java DB client"
<re-G> jahas, näemmä oraclen (sunin) javaa ei saa enää laittaa repoihin
<re-G> no mihin kohtaan jäit ohjeessa
<Mr_nice_> "$ mv /home/(username)/Desktop/jre-6u30-linux-x64.bin /usr/java"
<Mr_nice_> käyttäjänimen ja polun pistin oikeaksi mutta sanoo vaan että hakemistoa ei ole. Eli no lähinnä nyt kysymys että onko tuo ohje muuten ok?
<re-G> no onko sulla /usr/java -hakemisto
<re-G> ja toivottavasti et kirjoita niitä dollareita komentoihin :)
<re-G> siinähän edellinen komento luo sen hakemiston
<Mr_nice_> no en sentään :D
<Mr_nice_> no sitä minä mietin että liekkö loi kun ei mitään vastannut
<re-G> ls -l /usr/java
<Mr_nice_> tämmönen on vastaus tässä vaiheessa "root@acer-laptop:/usr/java# /usr/java# mv /home/acer/Työpöytä/jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin /usr/java# -bash: /usr/java#: Tiedostoa tai hakemistoa ei ole"
<re-G> no ls -l /home/acer/Työpöytä/jre-6u31-linux-x64.bin
<Mr_nice_> nyt alko homma etenemään
<Mr_nice_> mutta mutta, mites minä nyt tuolla asennetulla javalla saan suoritettua tuon MinecraftSP.jar;in tarjoo tosiaan vaan sitä openjdk
<re-G> jaa mistäs tarjoo
<Mr_nice_> kun oikealla klikkaa
<Mr_nice_> tai siis kun kerran olen sieltä mennyt että avaa muulla ohjelmalla ja sillon käynnistin sillä openjdk;lla. mutta listassa ei kyllä muuta javaa ole
<re-G> mitäs java sanoo command linelta
<Mr_nice_> nyt tarvii taas mallia millä lähteä kokeilemaan
<re-G> java -jar huono-javasofta.jar
<Mr_nice_> Unable to access jarfile MinecraftSP.jar
<Mr_nice_> ahaa joo tarvihti koko polun
<re-G> nyt joutuu menee
<re-G> moro
<Mr_nice_> mor
#ubuntu-fi 2012-03-04
<chief__> morjesta
<chief__> nyt on vähän ja aika paljonkin avun tarvetta
<chief__> miten onnistuis seuraava operaatio vhs -> koneelle  käytössä on hauppaugen hvr 1100 tv kortti ja käsittääkseni sillä tämä operaatio on jotenkin mahdollinen
<tale> chief__: Mikä se operaatio siis on?
<Sami345> Oli kyllä taas jotain random bugailua, käynnistin koneen tänään, ei suostunut yhdistää nettiin, reboot -> toimii
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Blob_Wars
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BmNlkW -> 2x10 Blob Wars - Viikon VALO #62 | Viikon VALO
<Finnish> Mihin muotoon pitkä MTS-pohjainen video kannattais outputata? Se on AVCHD-videoo lähemmäs puoltoista tuntia, leikkaamattomana
<re-G> kukaa kanavalta saanu despotifyä toimimaa
<re-G> jaa unlimited oli ongelman nimi
<zuti> 12.04:llä saa spotifyäkään toimimaan, pärkkele :)
<shanttu> testasin spotifyn linux-previewta pitkästä aikaa
<shanttu> ei tartte liikaa klikkailla jotta kaatuu
<re-G> mun piti masentaa siitä joku ikivanha versio että lähti yleensäkään päälle
<re-G> ja se vie idlenä 25% prossutehostta
<re-G> buginen paskahan tää despotifykin näyttää olee mut bugit voi aina ite korjata ja jakaa pätsit o/
<Myrtti> shanttu: se getsatisfactionin versio ei toimikaan
<re-G> paras oli ku ihmettelin että miks linux-spotify vie 75% prossutehosta.. oli lävähtäny eula näkyviin
<Myrtti> ja tsktsk, siistimpää kieltä
<re-G> sanoitko mulle
<Myrtti> yleisesti huomautan
<re-G> juh
<re-G> siisti kieli on hyvästä
<heikkiket> miten voi kone kaatuilla näin pahasti nykyään
<heikkiket> Ubuntu hyytyy aina silloin tällöin totaalisesti tyyliin 15 minuutiksi
<heikkiket> ongelma tuntuu yleensä liittyvän (yllätys) Flashiin tai Javaan
<heikkiket> ei kai ne nyt oikeesti voi tolla tavalla konetta kaataa?
<heikkiket> varsinkin Compiz+Firefox kaatoi koneen tossa pari viikkoa sitten ihan säännöllisesti
<heikkiket> tyyliin päivittäin
<heikkiket> ja normi 11.10 vaan käytössä...
<shanttu> Myrtti, mikä on tyydyttävin ratkaisu tällä hetkellä?
<shanttu> käytin tätä ohjetta http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/how-to-install-native-spotify-linux.html
<Myrtti> mulla on 0.6.6.10 käytössä
<Myrtti> en nyt suorilta tiedä että onko se sellainen versio joka soveltuu ilmaisillekin tileille
<Myrtti> tuskin on
<Myrtti> en tiedä mikä nuolla ohjeilla asentuu
<shanttu> mulla sama
<shanttu> ilmainenkin toimii mainoksineen
<shanttu> kaatuu vaan hyvin herkästi
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-25
<sopuli> ribalew!
<sopuli> hei mitä se joku ehotti tiedostojen siirtoon ?
<sopuli> sambaa ja ftp:tä kun en saa lanissa toimimaan
<Mkaysi> sopuli: scp & sshfs-käkkyrä Windowsiin, ehdottajat Echramath & ninnnu
<sopuli> sshfs ?
<sopuli> on jo openssh ja ssh...
<sopuli> vielä tuo lisäks ?
<Mkaysi> scp:n pitäisi olla valmiiksi.
<sopuli> onko tuossa mitää graafista toteutusta ?
<sopuli> en jaksa aina kirjottaa koodeja :D
<Mkaysi> Ei tule míeleen.
<Mkaysi> SFTP:llä olisi ainakin FileZilla olettaen, että portti 22 on auki ja SSH-palvelin asennettu.
<ninnnu> Windowissa winscp, Linuxissa tönäset sen sshfs:n käyntiin niin voit tehdä ihan millä tahansa tiedostomanagerilla
<sopuli> no siis filezillalla koitin siirtää
<sopuli> menee netin kautta
<sopuli> ku ei pääse ku siihe vähä reiluun megaan sekunnis
<sopuli> :(
<sopuli> tossa se on asennettuna
<Mkaysi> Ai niin, Nautilus toimii.
<Mkaysi> Ja samba muistaakseni toimii myös suoraan Nautiluksella.
<ninnnu> sopuli: no mitäpä jos käyttäisit vaikka lähiverkko-IP:tä
<ninnnu> tai opetat reittimes tavoille
<Mkaysi> Saat sen selville Linuxilla ja Macilla komentorivikomennolla "ifconfig" ja Windowsilla "ipconfig"
<sopuli> koitetaaan
<ninnnu> ja jos säätää jaksaa niin lisää vain nykyiselle verkkonaamoille lisää IP-osotteita (ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.1, Windowsissa vaatii enemmän tunausta) jolloin liikenteen ei pitäs ~ikinä mennä ISPin kautta
<sopuli> reititin on ollu jo 3päivää koetuksella
<sopuli> :
<sopuli> onkse tuo bcast osoite ?
<sopuli> ifconfigin jälkee ?
<ninnnu> verkko on konffattu hyvin heikosti jos jonkun yksittäisen koneen IP:ssä on "255"
<sopuli> no en minä tiiä verkosta mitään.. yks boxi tuolla on välissä jakamassa näitä koneita :D
<sopuli> siks mä oon tääl kanaval et sais jelppii
<sopuli> :P
<ninnnu> lähiverkko-IP on muotoa 10.x.x.x tai 192.168.x.x
<sopuli> joo niin pitäis olla yleisesti mut ei tällä boxilla
<ninnnu> Jos sulla on jotai muuta, sulla ei ole NAT päällä ja sulla on vain julkiosotteita
<sopuli> kun tää menee nii kinkkisesti et ei mee mihkää "dsl" aukkoo tuo piuha ja sit 1-4 jaa koneille vaa suoraa seinästä nelosee ja loput on muille koneille
<sopuli> eli mite tää kandeis sit tehä
<ninnnu> siinä boksissa ei ole esim. "WAN" reikää?
<sopuli> siis ei
<sopuli> mutta oletetusti "4" on se
<sopuli> noissa boxeissa
<ninnnu> no sit se on kai vain suhteellisen tyhmä kytkin
<sopuli> näin sanoi saunalahden ap
<sopuli> ei vaa ku en saa seinästä ulos muuta ku rj45
<sopuli> tai sit on
<sopuli> emmie tiiä
<sopuli> :D
<ninnnu> laatikon merkki/malli?
<sopuli> http://www.zyxel.com/fi/fi/products_services/p_870hn_51b.shtml?t=p
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7ovnVo -> P-870HN-51b | ZyXEL
<sopuli> tuo
<ninnnu> Ja sulla menee nimenomaan sellane leveempi verkkopiuha seinään, ei kapeempi? RJ11 ja RJ45 näyttää sinänsä samanlaisilta, mutta RJ11 on kapeempi
<sopuli> juu..
<sopuli> se tulee kuidulla suoraa sieltä
<sopuli> pääboxi on jossai kellaris
<sopuli> en tiä
<sopuli> asuntoihin jako siitä on rj45
<sopuli> eihä täs ois ongelmaa jos se olis semmone normi RJ11
<ninnnu> Täällä päin jos sä lyöt tommosen laitteen seinään LAN-portilla niin sun seinässä oleva reikä lakkaa toimimasta suhteellisen nopeesti kun talon muu liikenne alkaa kusemaan...
<ninnnu> NAT on vähän hankala, Windowsissa virtuaalieetterit on työläitä. Osta oikea kytkin jossa on oikea wan-portti, maksaa 20e. Tulee parempi mieli.
<sopuli> noo mulla on tuo buffalo mielessä
<jpsalova> Nyt kun on aiheesta puhetta, osaisitteko suositella jotain kirjaa tai saittia verkkoaiheen opiskeluun?
<sopuli> huuto.netissä oottelen että suojautus
<sopuli> ootas katon sulle mallin
<sopuli> eilen kyl puhuin siit tääl
<sopuli> no enkuks löytyy vaikka kuinka paljon tavaraa
<jpsalova> Kyllähän sitä määrällisesti tietty löytyy paljon, sieltä täältä vähän mitä milloinkin.
<sopuli> ninnnu:  http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/51365/cqbsb/Buffalo-Nfiniti-WHR-G300N-V2-300Mbps-Router-langaton-reititi
<sopuli> onko tuo ny hyvä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AYAOXI -> Buffalo Nfiniti WHR-G300N V2 300Mbps Router - langaton reititin. | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<ninnnu> eiköhän
<sopuli> mut tos on semmone ?
<ninnnu> joo
<sopuli> http://www.ebuyer.com/201376-buffalo-wireless-n300-cable-router-access-point-whr-g300nv2-eu
<sopuli> mut eihä tos oo semmosta ?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HfE27e -> Buffalo Wireless-N300 Cable Router / Access Point | Ebuyer.com
<glitchdotpy> iltaa! Miten saisin firefoxin "Install Missing Plugins..." tyrkyn pois? En halua flashia.
<glitchdotpy> tarkennus: se palkki ylhällä selaimessa, joka tulee esiin kun sivulla on jokin flash-elementti ja flashplayer ei ole asennettu.
<laite> glitchdotpy: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Plugins.hide_infobar_for_missing_plugin
<laite> katopa jos tuo auttaisi
<glitchdotpy> jep, kiitti!
<glitchdotpy> toimii!
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-26
<sopuli> hello
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS & Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | toimintaa #ubuntu-fi-tiimit | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<superman> moi?
<superman> ollaanko nytte suomessa?
<kirvesAxe> sinneppäi, kuis?
<superman> do dii aahha huhu oon ollu koko aja josssain jenkki servus lol
<superman> voisiko joku jeesa miten asennan irssi?
<zacura> sudo apt-get install irssi
<superman> ok ja sitte
<zacura> ei kai se tuon vaikeempaa ole
<zacura> sen jälkeen se käynnistyy irssi komennolla
<superman> ok
<superman> sitten?
<zacura> sen jälkeen se on asennettu :)
<superman> jo mutta mites servut
<superman> mihin voisin joinata?
<zacura> http://www.fury.fi/~raven/irssi-opas/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cMHUAt -> Irssi-opas by Eero Tyni
<superman> kiitoksia :)
<zacura> sori väärä linkki, http://linux.fi/wiki/Irssi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Z0Hcno -> Irssi – Linux.fi
<superman> mukava että löysin tänneki :)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-27
<Mirv> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/ -> https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-1303
<kumiorava> miksi gnome särkyy jos lisää fstabiin levyi
<thaurwylth> Mikä Ubuntu, mikä Gnome? Tarvitseeko niitä meinaan nykyään enää itse lisätä?
<thaurwylth> Tuntuu, että 12.04 ja 12.10 ei tämmöisistä asioista tarvitse JOS KAIKKI MENEE HYVIN itse huolehtia.
<ruxpin`_> halpa läppäri hurisee liian kovaäänisesti, fancontrol sanoo ettei löydä pwm-ohjattuja tuulettimia. onko mitään keinoa hiljentää tuulettimia silloin kun kuorma on alhainen? (lm-sensors löysi coretemp-sensorin)
<elias_a> ruxpin`_: Putsaa se tuuletin paineilmalla tai pölynimurilla vastavirtaan imuroimalla.
<elias_a> Huopamainen pöly haittaa yllättävän paljon :D
<Kilpuri> ne ropellin lavat kannattaa pyyhkiä, vaikka ne eivät kovin pölyisiltä näytäkkään.
<elias_a> En pyyhkisi. Paineilmaa kehiin.
<elias_a> Perustelu: akselin laakerointi ei ole kuin muoviholkki.
<Kilpuri> No sama asia, meinasin että jos sen koneen avaa, niin tekee sitten kunnolla.
<elias_a> Jos sitä akselia vääntää vähänkin, tuloksena on resonanssiongelma.
<Kilpuri> no ei sitä pidä mennä murjomaan, mutta vanupuikolla voi käydä läpi niitä lapoja.
<elias_a> No mun mielestä sitä konetta ei tartte edes avata.
<elias_a> Imuri imemään ilmanottoaukosta ja poistoaukosta paineilmaa sisään.
<Kilpuri> Se voi auttaa ja varmaankin auttaa.
<elias_a> Jos ei ole kompressoria, sitä paineilmaa saa biltemasta tai clasulta kohtuuhintaan.
<re-G> ruxpin`_: mä oon juottanu vastuksia/diodeita tuulettimen johtoon jos ei oo muita tapoja jääny hiljentämiseen.
<elias_a> Itse asiassa tuohon käyttöön suosittelisin pilipaliteeman butaanipohjaista elektroniikanpuhdistussprayta. Ulos tietty pitäisi mennä tuhauttelemaan ettei pala otsatukka :D
<re-G> tossa yhdessä en löytäny mitään tapoja, kun käyttis ei löytäny koneesta minkäänlaisia tuulettimia, ja tuulettimessa ei ollu ees kierroslukuanturia. Joten ilmeisesti bios(?) tai jokin ohjaili tuuletinta niinku sattu huvittamaan
<re-G> olikohan niin ettei myöskään lämpöantureita tunnistanu
<kumiorava> thaurwylth: 12.04 desktoppi ja 3tb levyjä pinkka. ei ainakaan tuntunu automaagisesti mounttautuvan
<thaurwylth> Mitä tarkoittaa pinkka?
<kumiorava> pino, nippu, kasa :)
<kumiorava> on niitä varmaan 6kpl
<thaurwylth> Onko niitä kytketty muuten kuin suoraan emolevyn SATA-paikkoihin?
<kumiorava> eip
<thaurwylth> Ehkä se tuo lukumääräkin sitten jo vaikuttaa niin, että pukkaudutaan pois alueelta "jos kaikki menee hyvin".
<kumiorava> jep. niin, ja käyttis-ssd vielä päälle
<kumiorava> vai oiskohan ollu 4x 2tb ja 3x 3tb + ssd tjtn. muistaakseni seittemän levyä ssdn lisäksi, kaverin kone
<thaurwylth> Oho, eikö ainakin vähän aikaa sitten ollut emolevyissä yleensä noin kuusi SATA-paikkaa?
<kumiorava> mut tosiaan kolme levyä heitin fstabiin ja siinä meni rikki. gnomen versiota en muista, startxällä ja gnome-panel komentamalla sai toki käyntiin mutta mikähän lie estää sen automaattisen starttauksen
<kumiorava> mahtaa olla 7 tässä omassakin lankussa
<kumiorava> en tosin ole varma että oliko ne fstabin säädöt edes oikein. default 0 0 taisin heittää
<kumiorava> backuppeja varten ne levyt on eli automaattinen mounttaus oli vaan vaatimuksena
<thaurwylth> Mielestäni jokin siinä syntaksissa on muuttunut tässä aikojen saatossa.
<thaurwylth> Tai siis aikoinaan yritin jossakin semi-uudessa Ubuntussa ottaa Windows-kovoa käyttöön Fstabin kautta ja muistin asioita vahastaan jostakin vuodelta 2007-2008, niin sitä kovoapa ei niin vain saatukaan käyttöön.
<kumiorava> ne kovot kyllä toimi ja mounttaantu vallan hienosti mutta gnome vaan levis eikä enää tykänny käynnistyä omillaan.
<anttal> päivää
<anttal> ketään enää paikalla=
<anttal> ?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-28
<anttal> päivää
<anttal> ubuntutietäjiä paikalla?
<anger> Kai täällä jokunen ubuntua käyttävä on...
<Tm_T> anttal: kannattaa kysyä se mitä tarvitset niin pystyy kertomaan josko apua löytyy (:
<elias_a> Ei kannata. Olennainen tieto on se, että guruja on paikalla!
<elias_a> Paljon helpompaa guruille!
<elias_a> Ei muuta kuin säkkiä ja tuhkaa niskaan ja hymistelyä :D
<anger> Ehkä olettamus oli, että #ubuntu-fi on kanava niille jotka vasta harkitsivat ubuntun kokeilemista
<anger> Tai oikeastihan me kaikki fanitetaan windows 95:sta, toi #ubuntu-fi syntyi vaan sisäpiiriläppänä
<elias_a> Eipäs kiroilla!
<anger> Kuka nyt oikeasti jotain linuxia käyttäisi :)))))
<anttal> hoho
<Tm_T> anger ja elias_a, älkääs nyt trollatko
<anttal> kirjoitin foorumille
<anttal> :D
<anttal> li nii hiljasta
<anttal> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=44662.0
<anttal> mutta tossa on
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WY5Wgt -> Seedboxi ja transmission
<anttal> en meinaan enää keksi mitä teen väärin
<anttal> :(
<anttal> toivottavasti täällä on viisaampia paikalla
<elias_a> Minä en ainakaan ola.
<elias_a> ole...
<elias_a> Mistä se kone saa IP:n?
<elias_a> Vai onko staattinen?
<anttal> määritetty staattiseksi boksilta macin mukaan, 10.0.0.6
<anttal> aina
<anttal> eli boksilla on dhcp
<elias_a> Oukkei.
<anttal> kokeilin delugea ja rtorrenttiakin jo
<anttal> en todellakaan haluaisi vaihtaa tuota transmissionia pois
<anttal> sen verran hyvä systeemi muuten
<elias_a> En kyllä heti keksi mistä voisi olla kyse.
<elias_a> Toisaalta olenkin yksinkertainen ja lahjaton.
<elias_a> :P
<elias_a> Ja ehkäpä jopa ilman hymiöitä...
<anttal> no toivottavasti joku keksii
<anttal> ympäri internettiä on aikalailla samanlaisia ongelmia
<anttal> selviä ratkaisuja vaan ei oikein ole
<anttal> hetkinen
<anttal> miksei tää anna mun asentaa uusinta versiota
<anttal> :D
<anttal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=transmission&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/4OngPX -> Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- transmission
<anttal>  apt-cache policy transmission-daemon
<anttal> Asennettu: 2.61-0ubuntu2.2
<anttal>   Ehdokas:   2.61-0ubuntu2.2
<elias_a> Eiks toi ole sama?
<anttal> ei
<anttal> 2.77-0ubuntu1: all
<anttal> on tuola netissä
<anttal> 2.61 tuo tunkeem ulle
<elias_a> Riippuu distron versiosta.
<elias_a> Mikäs distro?
<anttal> uusin päivitetty 12.10 tää on
<elias_a> Katsos ei sitä uusinta ole ainakaan LTS-versioissa.
<elias_a> Ok.
<anttal> no saanko huijattua tätä nyt jotenkin
<anttal> ilman että asennan paketinhallinan ohi
<elias_a> Eos.
<elias_a> Tm_T: Autas vähän.!
<anttal> joo jelppi kelpais
<anttal> en tajua ubuntun paketinhallinnasta oikein tuon taivaallista
<anttal> emerge on ainoa jonka kanssa osaan kikkailla :(
<jjo> täh
<anttal> http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/transmission-daemon
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GAvSMW -> Ubuntu – Details of package transmission-daemon in raring
<anttal> tuola on 2.77
<jjo> eihän tuo 2.77 ole tuon nettisivunkaan mukaan saatavilla
<jjo> tuo on seuraavassa versiossa ubuntusta
<jjo> 13.04:ssa
<anttal> siis mitä perkelettä :DD
<anttal> ei tää paketinhallinta oikeasti toimi näin
<jjo> kyllä se vaan toimii niin, että se hakee vain kyseiseen versioon tarkoitettuja paketteja
<jjo> mitenkäs sen pitäisi toimia?
<anttal> voiko tota ohittaa
<jjo> rolling release
<anttal> ainakin gentoossa sai installattuja betoja ku asettelivähän lippuja
<jjo> no kyllä sinä pystyt käsin asentamaan siihen miltei mitä vaan
<jjo> ubuntussa version ulkopuoliset asennetaan käsin tai sitten päivitetään koko distro seuraavaan
<jjo> gentoolla on eri tavoitteet
<anttal> kuis
<anttal> paras/laajin paketinhallinta mitä mihinkän serveriin voi toivoa
<jjo> nämä tietyin määräajoin julkaistavat distrot pyrkivät vakauteen ja gentoo pyrkii olemaan bleeding edge
<jjo> yrityskäytössä arvostavat kun paketit eivät vaihdu jatkuvasti
<anttal> eli sorsista kääntämään?
<Tm_T> jjo: juuri näin
<jjo> mutta sinulla on nyt kaksi vaihtoehtoa tuon paketin kanssa, joko haet sen käsin ja asennat dpkg:n avulla
<Tm_T> anttal: ei välttämättä, kassotaas
<jjo> tai sitten haet samasta paikasta debianisoidut sorsat ja käännät niistä debian-paketin
<jjo> veikkaan molempien toimivan, kun kyseessä on erillinen sovellus
<Tm_T> anttal: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/STTqDD -> Stable builds : “transmissionbt” team
<Tm_T> huomioitavaa että tuolla ei ole "ubuntu-takuuta" (:
<jjo> niin joo, ppa:kin toki toimii :)
<anttal> eli transmission_2.77-0ubuntu1.dsc (1.9 KiB)
<anttal> vai
<anttal> eiku
<anttal> mitä vittua lataan
<anttal> apua
<jjo> binääripaketit ovat .deb
<anttal> transmission-daemon_2.77-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (244.5 KiB)
<Tm_T> anttal: et lataa tuolta käsin mitään
<jjo> sorsat sitten kahdessa tai useammassa paketissa
<anttal> okei
<jjo> mutta tuo ppa tosiaan lisätään vaan paketinhallintaan
<Tm_T> vaan siinä sivun ylälaidassa on ohjeet miten lisäät sen ppa:n repositorylistaan
<anttal> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<anttal> näin?
<Tm_T> jep
<Tm_T> eli ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<jjo> sorsista kääntäminenkin on aika triviaali toimenpide jos sorsat on debianisoitu valmiiksi
<anttal> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<anttal> näin?
<Tm_T> anttal: juuri näin (:
<jjo> mutta siihen ei onneksi tarvitse ryhtyä kovin usein
<anttal> sudo: add-apt-repository: komentoa ei löytynyt
<Tm_T> anttal: apt-add-repository
<Tm_T> olipas ovela kirjoitusvirhe, en huomannut
<anttal> root@kotiservu:/home/anttal# apt-add-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<anttal> Ohjelma "apt-add-repository" löytyy seuraavista paketeista:
<anttal>  * python-software-properties
<anttal>  * software-properties-common
<anttal> :DDd
<anttal> vittu
<mjr> se on kyllä itse asiassa molemmilla kirjoitustavoilla olemassa jostain syystä x
<anttal> apua
<jjo> tosiaan ubuntussa ja muissakaan samalla tavalla toimivissa distroissa paketteihin tulee yleensä vain tietoturvapäivityksiä ennen seuraavaa versiota distrosta
<mjr> asenna python-software-properties
<jjo> poikkeuksena nyt ainakin firefox jonka tiimoilta ihmisillä on suuri suru, kun versionumero ehti vaihtua puolessa vuodessa
<mjr> ihmettelen tosin miksei sitä ole sulla olemassa valmiiksi
<anttal> vittu, ei auta
<anttal> asensin
<jjo> samaa minäkin ihmettelin
<mjr> mut siis sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<anttal> python-software-properties on jo uusin versio.
<anttal> samaa
<anttal> sanoo
<anttal> asennanko ton software-properties-common vielä
<Tm_T> kyl
<Tm_T> anttal: ...root?
<Tm_T> hrrhrr
<anttal> olen roottina
<Tm_T> sitä juur
<anttal> nyt meni toi rep add
<anttal> apt-get update?
<jjo> juu
<anttal> nyt menee uusin versio
<anttal> ei emeekkään
<anttal> 2.76
<anttal> ihan sama
<anttal> :DD
<Tm_T> se on uusin vakaa
<Tm_T> kai
<anttal> joo ei se tähän ongelmaan auttanu mut tulipaha päivitettyä
<anttal> thx
<anttal> tarviiko iptablesia runkata tämmöses torrenttiliikentees
<anttal> vai millaset säännöt ubuntussa on valmiina
<jjo> ei tarvitse
<jjo> oletuksena sallii kaiken
<anttal> eikai auta ku odotella saako tota ratkaistua
<anttal> miksi foorumilla saan ilmoituksen "Viime viestistäsi on vähemmän kuin 60 sekuntia. Ole hyvä ja odota hetki."
<anttal> kirjottanu pariin tuntiin mitään
<thaurwylth> Olisiko kekseissä tai välimuistissa vikaa?
<anttal> nyt taas toimii
<anttal> outoa
<thaurwylth> Jospa se mainittu vika oli väliaikainen!
<anttal> alkuperäisen ongelman etsiminen tosin on tyssännyt aikoja sitten
<anttal> tietäisi edes mitä syyttää
<kumiorava> miten muuten mv tekee jos levy tulee kesken siirron täyteen
<kumiorava> pitäis 2 teraa kamaa siirtää kahelle levylle joissa molemmissa tera tyhjää
<mjr> suunnilleen järkevästi. En oo varma tuhoaako puolittain siirrettyä tiedostoa kohteesta. Ei se sitä lähteestä tuhoa.
<jpsalova> Kai se nyt kannattaisi ennalta jakaa teran joukkoihin ja tehdä kaksi mv-komentoa?
<mjr> (luulisin että tuhoaa osittain siirretyn kohteen tosin)
<Mirv> rolling rolling
<Myrtti> :-(
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-01
<anonymous001> Olen asentamassa ubuntua uudestaan, koneella olisi vista. A. Miten saan vistan osiota pienennettyä ja ubuntun suurennettua. B. Vista on osiossa 1 (/dev/sda1) ja ubuntu osiossa 8. osioita on 9, mitä ne loput on? C. Dev
<anonymous001> Sda2 on vista osion lisäksi ainoa ntfs osio. Mitä meinaa?
<anonymous001> Anteeksi tyhmät kysymykset mutta olen aika aloittelija
<elias_a> Ootas. Ei ole tyhmiä kysymyksiä.
<elias_a> Mä tekisin tuon homman näin...
<elias_a> 1. varmuuskopiot kaikesta.
<elias_a> 2. bootti Ubuntun live-cd:llä tjsp.
<Mkaysi> Sda2 on luultavasti Windowsin automaattisesti tekemä piilotettu ihmeosio.
<elias_a> 3. Osioiden koon muuttaminen Ubuntun työkaluilla.
<elias_a> 4. Bootti ja tarkistus menikö kaikki ok.
<elias_a> Mkaysi: Samaa mieltä. anonymous001 Älä koske siihen.
<anonymous001> Juu, en ajattelutkaan. Yritän vain saada tota sda1 osaa ubuntulle vähän lohkottua
<anonymous001> mitäs ne loput 7 osiota, järjestelmäosioita?
<jjo> siis onko niitä osioita oikeasti 9 vai onko suurin numero vaan 9
<jjo> noiden osioiden numerointi menee silleen jännästi historiallisista syistä
<anger> Minäkin meinasin jo ihmetellä että mitä noin monella osiolla tekee
<anonymous001> Oikeasti 9. Sda 1,4,5,6,7,9 on jotain haamuosioita jotka vie 30gb tilaa
<jjo> kun primääriosioita voi olla 4
<anger> Voikohan noi olla jotain laitevalmistajan osioita joilta saa palautettua winkkarit ja muita oletussoftia?
<jjo> ja sit jos yhdeksi primääriosioksi luo jatko-osion, niin sen "sisään" tehdyt loogiset osiot numeroidaan heti vitosesta eteenpäin riippumatta siitä onko kaikkia primääriosioita olemassa
<anonymous001> Meni niin että muut "haamuosiot" noin gigan kokoisia mutta sda4 on 20gb
<anger> Voihan olla ettei noihin sitten kannata koskea jos vaan tila muuten riittää
<anger> Ja kutistaa pelkästään tota visvan osiota /dev/sda1 ubuntun käyttöön
<anonymous001> Jep. Koitan sitä kunhan ehdin
<jjo> ei toi nelonen mun mielestä voi tuolla numeroinnilla olla mitään muuta kuin jatko-osio, joka ei itsessään vie gigoja vaan sisältää nuo osiot 5-9
<jjo> jatko-osio on ainoa tapa saada levylle yli 4 osiota ja jostain syystä sinun levyllesi niitä on haluttu viisi
<anonymous001> Noh. En mene niitä sorkkimaan. Riittää että vistaa pienennän
<Kilpuri> Ei ne osiot ole ihmeellisiä asioita, mutta minullakin meni aikaa ja tupakkaa, kun mietin miten hyvä tulee. (varsinkin, kun omistan muutaman pienen kiintolevyn)
<elias_a> anonymous001: Pitää kohta lähteä, mutta saitko nytvinki?
<elias_a> +t
<anonymous001> Juu, selvensi aika hyvin. Kiitti
<elias_a> anonymous001: Tuu takaisin hengailemaan.
<elias_a> Meininki on karu mutta avulias.
<Kilpuri> gparted on kiva, mutta tolla "levytyökalu" jutulla näkee mielestäni selkeästi noi asiat, että mitä on tullut tehtyä.
<anonymous001> .
<Kilpuri> sillä levytyökalulla näkee, että mitä osioita on toisten osioiden sisällä jne.
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/75dcaf7328b7a8c05908309768dbf7b2
<anonymous001> Elikkä, gparted sanoo näin. Sda1 on 11gb ja winre. Sda2 on 148gb mutta kokoa ei voi muuttaa :/
<Kilpuri> tota noin....onko se sda2 NTFS muodossa ja miksi sitä ei voi muuttaa? Muuttamisessa se osio pitää "irroittaa" ensin.
<anonymous001> Se ei ole edes mountattu. Eli ei voi irroittaa kun ei ole kiinnitettykään
<anonymous001> ja sda2 on ntfs
<Kilpuri> nyt ei järki kulje enkä ole ihan äsken asentanut windowsin rinnalle mitään.
<anonymous001> Voisin tosin poistaa kokonaan ton ubuntun, ja asentaa kokonaan uudestaan, jos vain tietäisin miten se ubuntu poistetaan vistan rinnalta :D
<Kilpuri> No en minä poistelisi, se hoituu sillä uudelleen asentamisella. Nyt vaan mietin niitä osioita, että paljonko niissä on tavaraa ja paljonko tarvitaan vapaata tilaa ja miten se oikein tapahtuu...onnistuu siinä asennuksessa.
<Kilpuri> [11:15]	elias_a	2. bootti Ubuntun live-cd:llä tjsp.
<Kilpuri> Siis varmuuskopiot kuntoon ja sitten miettimään tolla live-levyllä ja sitten, kun on ihmetelty riittävästi, niin asennetaan Ubuntu ja osioidaan fiksusti.
<thaurwylth> Eikös uudelleenasentami-- aaa, tulikin jo.
<thaurwylth> Tosiaan livestä uudelleenasennus on tietyssä mielessä ihan triviaali homma: Windows-jää koskemattomaksi, kunhan ei tee sille osalle levyjä mitään, ja vanhan Ubuntun voi jyrätä kokonaan ja asemoida päälle niin hurumykke levyt uusiksi kuin vain fiilistä on.
<thaurwylth> Äh, piti kirjoittaa: "Windows-levy jää".
<Kilpuri> joo, mutta tässä oli tarkoitus miettiä, että minkä kokoinen pala sille windowsille jätetään.
<Kilpuri> siis tarkoitus oli pienentää sitä windows osioa.
<anonymous001> Hauska juttuhan on tässä, muöla on se ubuntu tikulla. Joka ei suostu boottaamaan juuri nyt.
<thaurwylth> Peruskysymyksiä, mutta: Onko varmasti bitit oikein? Ja onko BIOS säädetty oikein?
<anonymous001> Bios ei edes löydä koko tikkua
<thaurwylth> Onko se tikku esim. FAT-jotakin vai Ext[n]?
<thaurwylth> No, kumminkin, Windowsin koosta. Tämä taitaa olla seiska: /dev/sdb2                  250G   52G  199G  21% /media/ntfs1
<anonymous001> Tikun tyypiksi sanoo msdos
<thaurwylth> Tuo 250 gigaa nyt tulee ihan siitä, että on fyysisesti eri levyjä ja tuo sattuu olemaan sen kokoinen. Ja 52 gigasta sen verran, että en ole asentanut Windowsin puolella käytännössä mitään ohjelmia.
<thaurwylth> Tuo tyyppi on siis kai, ööö, FAT32, kyllä sen pitäisi sen puolesta toimia.
<thaurwylth> Minulla oli noin vuosi sitten tikun kanssa ongelmia. CD:n kanssa samoja ongelmia ei ollut. Siihen aikaan ei kai yksinkertaisesti ollut live-CD:n ISO-kuvasta buuttaavan tikun luonti vielä täydellisen toimivaa, vaikka siihen muka olikin softat tarjolla.
<anonymous001> Vaara ohi, löysin tyhjiä levyjä, se osa on ainakin ohi
<thaurwylth> Joskus aiemmin, kun kyselin tuplabuuttia suunnitellessani levyjen koista, niin joku sanoi, että seiskaa varten pitäisi olla varmuuden vuoksi "minimissään sata gigaa".
<anonymous001> Olisi varmaan hyvä tehdä nuo palautuslevyt ennen kuin rupean säätämään?
<thaurwylth> Mitä meinaat säätää?
<anonymous001> Juuri noita osioita
<Kilpuri> Kai se kannattaa tehdä palautuslevyt, itse jätin tekemättä eikä ole haitannut yhtään.
<thaurwylth> En näe tavallisessa käytössä mitään tarvetta. Omien tiedostojen varmuuskopiointi tietysti erikseen.
<Kilpuri> No minulla on (vaimolla on) W7 tossa yhdessä koneessa.
<thaurwylth> Päälle vaan ja kaikki paskaksi. Se asennus ei koske eikä riko, väitän, semmoisia osioita, joita ei mene sen asennuksen yhteydessä tehtävän osioinnin yhteydessä ronkkimaan.
<Kilpuri> Niin minä siis en jättänyt sitä vistaa itselleni, mutta en kiellä tekemästä levyjä.
<thaurwylth> En miekään voi ketään vakavasti kehottaa mihinkään, mutta mainitsenpa omasta kokemuksestani sen, että sekä XP:t että seiskat ovat hyvin pelanneet, vaikka vieressä on välillä rouhittu Ubuntun osaa levystä uusiksi.
<Kilpuri> [12:10]	anonymous001	Tikun tyypiksi sanoo msdos  <---toi tarkoittaa boottaavaa tikkua (ainakin ennen on tarkoittanut)
<jjo> miten se tarkoittaa boottaavaa tikkua?
<jjo> eikö se tarkoita vaan sitä, että tiedostojärjestelmä on fat
<thaurwylth> Mainitaanpa muuten vielä, että kun nykyaikainen GRUB asentuu uusiksi, niin se osaa haistella, että jaahas, täällähän on levyllä jokin vanha intakti Windowsin asennus, otanpa sen valikkoon mukaan.
<anonymous001> Ah, mulla vaan kertyy näitä. Mulla taitaa olla asennuslevyt ubuntusta 10.10 asti tallessa, 3 puppyä ja pari satunnaista linuxia levyllä
<Kilpuri> jjo: En osaa perustella tota, mutta tosta oli juttua joskus jollain keskustelupalstalla, siinä sanottiin, että jos se olisi "tavallinen fat", niin siinä lukisi fat
<jjo> voi olla, mä en oikeasti tiedä. siksi kysyin.
<Kilpuri> joo. Ubuntu osaa tehdä grupin jos windows on koneella, mutta jos koneella on ensin Ubuntu, niin Windows rikkoo grupin.
<jjo> tosin boottaaminen ei varsinaisesti vaadi mitään msdos-kamaa, joten ilmoitus olisi vähän hassu
<Kilpuri> jjo: niin mutta onhan FAT myöskin m$ kamaa
<jjo> on, mut ei se vaadi fattiakaan
<jjo> boottaaminen siis
<Kilpuri> Voin minä olla väärässäkin, mutta jotenkinhan se tikku nimetään ja pitäähän siinä tikussa olla se boottaus-osa
<Kilpuri> http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/node/11187239
 * Kilpuri poistuu--->
<jjo> melkoisia osaajia tuolla suomi24:ssa
<jjo> mut pitäneepä joskus ottaa asiasta selvää
<ninnnu> Millanen ihminen hakee s24:sta apua..
<n1ko> "HAin marketin alennuskorista.." "prof. turhapuro"
<n1ko> niin.
<anonymous001> Suomi24 on mahtava...
<anonymous001> huumorisivu
<ninnnu> no ei kyl ees sitä
<anonymous001> Toisten puolesta säälimisivu :D
<thaurwylth> En usko, että tarkoitat oikeaa säälimisreaktiota.
<anonymous001> Enneminkin naurun ja surunsekaista reaktota että näin tyhmiä on
<Tm_T> ei ehkä ihan tämän kanavan aiheen mukaista? (;
<Tm_T> tai ubuntuhengen mukaista
<jpsalova> Jospa onkin casual friday.
<Myrtti> uijui, XPS13 ubuntulla £900
<Tm_T> Myrtti: se uudempi?
<Myrtti> jep
<Tm_T> hyvähyvä
<Myrtti> näköjään verot vielä päälle
<Myrtti> http://www.dell.com/uk/business/p/xps-13-linux/pd.aspx?s=bsd
<Myrtti> kaivelenpa lisää
<Myrtti> Suomessa täytyy soittaa myyjälle
<Myrtti> +358 (0)207 533 533
<Myrtti> http://bartongeorge.net/2013/03/01/xps-13-developer-edition-available-online-in-europe/
<n1ko> eli piirun alle 1300e?
<anger> Kivan näköinen kone
<anger> Kiva olisi tietysti nähdä eka livenä ja suominäppis
<anger> verkkis saisi ottaa valikoimiinsa
<re-G> ei suominäppistä tartte
<Myrtti> ei välttämättä suominäppistä, mutta tarttis siinä silti olla näppäimet oikeilla paikoilla ja oikea määrä näppäimiä
<Myrtti> tarroja nyt saa ostettua mistä vaan korjaamaan väärät etsaukset
<re-G> no se
<re-G> eikö kaikissa länsimaisissa näppiksissä ole about sama asettelu kielestä riippumatta. Enemmän taitaa vaikuttaa näppiksen valmistaja/malli erikoismerkkien vammasijainteihin kuin kieli.
<Myrtti> ei
<re-G> valaisetko
<Myrtti> sattumanvaraisesti saattaa olla 104 vs. 105 näppäintä
<re-G> mikäs se eroava nappi on
<Myrtti> sattumanvaraisesti enter joka on yksirivinen ja vie '-nappulan mennessään ja <>| voi olla pois
<re-G> okei
<Myrtti> monta kertaa jääny multa tarjousläppäri ostamatta koska <>| näppäin puuttuu
<re-G> mulla on tässä brittileiska ja noi napit kyll on
<Myrtti> tai '-näppäin onkin <>|:n tilalla ja enter on kumma molo
<Myrtti> niin no kuten sanoin, sattumanvaraisesti
<re-G> mut onhan noita vammanäppiksiä suomileiskaisissakin
<re-G> esim sanotaan asus eee
<Myrtti> ei pysty sanomaan että valmistaja x käyttää 104 näppäimistöä, vaan se on ihan random
<Myrtti> no asus eee on asus eee. jos puhutaan ihan täyskokoisista koneista.
<re-G> nii, no oon nähny irtonäppiksissäkin tosi outoja :=)
<thaurwylth> Eikö se nyt vain vahvista tuota satunnaisuusväitettä?
<re-G> joo
<re-G> paitsi että sekin oli suominäppylä
<re-G> mut tais olla 105
<sopuli_> hellou, onkos täällä kenelläkään tietoa tuosta ircistä
<sopuli_> eli kun en saa yhistettyä
<sopuli_>  *** No Ident response
<sopuli_> tuohon jääpi
<sopuli_> http://www.linuxcandy.com/2011/06/how-to-set-up-a-basic-irc-server-in.html
<sopuli_> tuon mukaan tehty
<torde> tarttisko siinä olla joku identd pyörimässä
<torde> vaikka oidentd
<Myrtti> kuulostaa varmaan tosi oudolta mun näppäimistöltä mutta ihan mielenkiinnosta, miksi haluat ees pystyttää irkkiserverin
<Kilpuri> [22:55]	sopuli_	*** No Ident response  <--toi ilmoitus tulee joskus quakenetin webchatissakin.
<juham> eikä toi ohjekaan siihen näyttänyt kovin hyvältä
<Kilpuri> Minuakin kiinnostaisi toi, että miksi pitäisi pystyttää IRC serveri. Sen tajuaisin paremmin jos joku haluaisi askarrella jonkun botin serverilleen.
<Myrtti> no siis jos yhdistää koneelta jossa ei pyöri identd niin toi vastaus tulee vakiona
<Myrtti> jos palvelin pyytää sitä
<sopuli_> Virhe luettaessa kohdetta /home/xxx/.nano_history: Lupa evätty
<sopuli_> miks tää tunkee tommosta
<sopuli_> ja miten saan ton pois mun koneelta
<sopuli_> :D
<anonymous001> Koneesta naula läpi. Toimii aina
<mjr> sudolla nanottaessa voi jäädä toi rootin omistukseen
<mjr> rm -f .nano_history poistaa sen
<Kilpuri> jaa se menee noin, minä olen antanut noille muuten vaan oikeuksia.
<sopuli_> heeei
<sopuli_> päivitin jotai kakkaa ja mun vnc ei toimi
<sopuli_> mikähä tääl voi kusta ku en mie tiiä
<sopuli_> XOpenDisplay("") failed.
<sopuli_> 02/03/2013 00:50:40 Trying again with XAUTHLOCALHOSTNAME=localhost ...
<sopuli_> 02/03/2013 00:50:40
<sopuli_> 02/03/2013 00:50:40 *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.
<sopuli_> 02/03/2013 00:50:40 *** Trying ":0" in 4 seconds.  Press Ctrl-C to abort.
<sopuli_> onks toi normaalii ?
<sopuli_> noni.. se lähtiki rullaa
<sopuli_> en tiä mikä oli
<sopuli_> yritin sit kahta näyttöö päällekkäin jotenki
<sopuli_> kai
<sopuli_> ota nyt selvää noista
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-02
<huudis> oi
<sopuli> hoi
<sopuli> hoi
<sopuli> tietääks joku ircd hybridistä ?
<huudis> Pitäis asentaa asus läppäriin ubuntu ja sit pitäis biossista asettaaa pari kohtaa locked
<huudis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662577&page=3
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/SPEhwA -> [ubuntu] Ubuntu 10.10 [64 Bit] hang on boot - Page 3
<huudis> voiko ne sit myös palauttaa unlocked asetukseen?
<huudis> vai hakeeko ubuntu esim usb ja wireless asetukset?
<teear> suomi finland perkele
#ubuntu-fi 2013-03-03
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/KDE
<Fibubot`> http://viikonvalo.fi/KDE -> 3x10 KDE - Viikon VALO #114 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-24
<puhuri> onkos kellään ideata miten tuosta pääsee eteenpäin kun thunderbirdissä määrittää sähköpostitiliä: http://i.imgur.com/kIi970M.png
<puhuri> kaikki yhteydet on kyllä starttls ihan oikeilla sertifikaateilla
<elias_a_> Outoa.
<puhuri> tuo thunderbirdin sähköpostin asennusvelho on kyllä sieltä mihin aurinko ei paista kun sitä ei voi edes kiertää (12.04, 1:24.3.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04 )
<puhuri> yksi tili alkoi palvelinpäässä sekoilemaan, joten varmuuden välttämiseksi tekisin nyt uuden tilin että ei se pää korrputoidu. Kun ei sitten viitsisi *kaikkia* tilejä luoda uusiksi ja meilien merkintöjä hukata.
<elias_a_> puhuri: Tarvitsetko sitä vanhaa asennusta sillä välin kun käytät uutta?
<puhuri> mielelläään kyllä. No, uusi profiili onnistui määrittämään tuon postitilin ilman isompia herjoja
<elias_a_> No hyvä.
<puhuri> manuaalisivulta näkyy puuttuvan --no-remote optio millä saa kaksi thunderbirdin instanssia samaan aikaan
<Hejkki> moro, asensin just ubuntu 13.04 ja valitsin vaihtoehdon että poistaa kaiken ja asentaa tyhjälä pöydältä uuden ubuntun
<Hejkki> nyt buutissa sanoo että attempt to read outside of hd0
<Hejkki> grubissa
<Hejkki> oon livecd:llä nyt joten pystyy ehkä korjaan jos tietää mitä tekee :D
<Sysi> noo aluksi voisit kokeilla 13.10 tai 12.04 koska 13.04 taitaa olla jo EOL
<Hejkki> äh, tarkoitin sitä uusinta, 13.10 että ei 14.04 vielä ;)
<Hejkki> joo 13.10 tässä on
<Sysi> uuski kone, uefi?
<Hejkki> vanha hp:n läppäri
<Hejkki> nx6310
<Hejkki> on toiminut kaikki ubuntut tähän mennessä tässä heittämällä
<Hejkki> eli ei oo uefi
<Hejkki> # grub-install /dev/sda
<Hejkki> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Hejkki> tuokaanei auttanut
<Hejkki> ajoin myös update-grub ja siis chrootissa
<Hejkki> ei vaan pelitä
<Hejkki> ahaa, voiko olla että tää ei pelitä sen takia kun on liika suuri /-osio? eikö joissakin vanhoissa koneissa ollut niin että se ei osaa buutata jonku gigamäärän yli?
<Sysi> kaks teraa
<Hejkki> 2 gigaa oli muistaakseni joskus raja?
<Hejkki> tms
<Hejkki> vai johtuko se lilosta?
<mjr> on se mahdollista jos on toodella vanha kone
<Hejkki> tää on 2001-2002 joskus tehty
<mjr> jossain 460 megan tienoilla tais olla eka mahdollinen bios-raja, niitä oli sit jotain muitakin niitä rajoja
<Hejkki> noh, koitan resizata ja teen vaikka /home partition
<mjr> eikun teet /boot:n levyn alkuun
<mjr> sellasen vaikka 256-megaisen tai jotain
<Hejkki> no kun ei ole koskaan ollut /bootia ja hyvin toiminut vanhemmalla ubuntulla
<mjr> sama kone?
<Hejkki> joo
<Hejkki> joku 20 giganen / oli ekana isoina
<Hejkki> 300 gigan levy
<mjr> tuskin se on tuo onglema
<Hejkki> mjaa, no kokeilen silti
<mjr> sitten
<Hejkki> joo
<Hejkki> ehdin jo laittaa resizaan
<Hejkki> :o
<marsupapu> Typokeisari
<Iltsu> katoin et sä olit vaihdellu tos nikkii edestakas
<Iltsu> mut ei näköjää
<Iltsu> mul on ignores joinit, partit, quitit
<Iltsu> näkyy kymmenkyntä nikin vaihtoo peräkkäi tos 1546-2258 välil vaan
<marsupapu> No siis nikki oli vaihtunu marsupap1:ksi ja siitä veivasin marsupau:typon kautta kotia
<Iltsu> juuu
<Iltsu> huomasin ku aloin kattoo tarkemmi
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-25
<markosu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPWiringhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPWiring Löytyykö hyvää tutoriaalia miten säätää ylimääräisestä kannettavasta router LTSP ympäristöön. Eli idea on jakaa kannettavan kautta internet yhteys LTSP ympäristölle.
<markosu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPWiring  Toinen kuva ylhäältä on kuva ympäristöstä.
<tale> markosu: LTSP-palvelin on reititin päätteille. Eli palvelinkoneeseen kaksi Ethernet-liitäntää, toinen päätteille ja toinen Internettiin.
<markosu> Hmm..
<markosu> Onko pakko olla kaksi ethernet-liitäntää? Eikö kaikki koneet voisi liittää kytkimeen ja sitten asetuksillä määrittää mitkä koneet juttelee minkäkin ip:n kanssa?
<puhuri> periaatteessa samassa verkossa voi olla useampiakin IP-aliverkkoja. Ongelmaksi tosin tulee, jos siellä on DHCP-palvelimia enemmän kuin yksi :-)
<puhuri> jos kytkin tukee VLANeja niin yhdelläkin verkköliitännällä voi jakaa eri verkkoihin kun määrittää tagatyn liitännän
<markosu> Pystyykö kannettavan ja ltsp-palvelimen verkon toteuttaa ilman dhcp palvelua?
<markosu> silloin verkossa ei olisi kahta dhcp palvelinta?
<puhuri> ltsp:stä en tiedä tarkemmin - tosin jos läppäristä mennään eetterillä eteen niin olisiko kuitenkin usb-eetteri helpompi vaihtoehto uplinkille?
<markosu> Miten siinä tapauksessa jos kannettava tarjoaisi internetyhteyden wlan/nettitikun(wwan0) kautta eli sisäverkko eth0 kautta?
<puhuri> siinä tapauksessa se menisi ihan normaalisti että kannettava olisi konfattu reitittimeksi (tai varmaan tarvitaan NAT) eli kuten tuolla sivulla on "A setup with two network cards in the server
<puhuri> jossa toinen verkkoliitäntä vain on sitten tikku/wlan
<markosu> ltsp-palvelimessa ei ole kahta verkkokorttia eli kaikki koneet olisi kytkettynä kytkimeen eli kytkimessä suoraan kiinni ltsp-palvelin, kannettava(reititin), päätteet
<puhuri> sitten kai se olisi se ylempi, eli konfiguroidaan vain se kannettava reitittimeksi, mahdollisesti tekemään nat (tarjoaako se vai ltsp-palvelin osoitteet, mutta sillä ei periaattessa ole väliä, kunhan joku ja vain yksi sen tekee)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-27
<MikaT> Moi. Mulla näyttää olevan tätä nykyä launchpad.net:ssä kaksi tunnusta: toinen, jonka olen itse luonut 2005 ja toinen ilmeisesti UbuntuOne:n luoma. Kummassakin eri mailiosoite.
<MikaT> Osaatteko sanoa, saisiko nuo mergettyä siten, että jatkaisin vanhan käyttämistä, mutta UbuntuOne siirtyisi tavallaan sen tunnuksen piiriin?
<jaywink> MikaT kantsii varmaan tehdä question sinne launchpad tiimille tms
<MikaT> jaywink: Juu, #launchpad -kanavalla virittelen juttua tässä aluksi.
<MikaT> Nytpä löytyi asiaan liittyvä FAQ: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/193
<Fibubot> -> FAQ #193 : Questions : Launchpad itself
<MikaT> jaywink: Kiitti vinkistä, tuo tuli esiin kun aloin tekemään questionia.
<elias_a> MikaT: Question on suomeksi kysymys. Merge on suomeksi yhdistää.
<MikaT> elias_a: Juu, käytin sanaa "Question" tässä siksi, että oletin sen olevan https://answers.launchpad.net/ -kontekstissa käytettävä termi. Yhdistämisen olisin toki voinut suomettaa.
<Fibubot> -> Launchpad Answers
<elias_a> MikaT: Np. kunhan nillitän....
<Hejkki> 14:09 < mjr> tuskin se on tuo onglema
<Hejkki> mjr: jees, eli riitti kun laitoin / 20GB ja loput /home
<Hejkki> resizasin siis sillai
<mjr> okke
<Hejkki> oisko joku 200 gigan raja sit biosis tms, en tiedä
<Hejkki> no samase, toimii silti =)
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-01
<TavooRuiz> hola
<TavooRuiz> n3wrno{
<GerardoParra> hola
<TavooRuiz> popoe
<TavooRuiz> w.e cf,kewz
<TavooRuiz>  dkr
<TavooRuiz>  
<TavooRuiz> wa k
<TavooRuiz> ewf
<TavooRuiz> e
<TavooRuiz> f
<TavooRuiz> erd
<TavooRuiz> f{
<TavooRuiz> er
<TavooRuiz> fvg
<TavooRuiz> fg
<TavooRuiz> tf
<TavooRuiz> h
<puhuri> mitäs vaihtoehtoja on etäavustukseen - muuta kuin ssh (vain avain-autentikaatiolla niin ei tarvitse paikallisisten salasanojen heikkoudesta salasanoista huolehtia)
<Sysi> puhelin, teamviewer
#ubuntu-fi 2014-03-02
<karra> bluetooth ftp problem solved in trusty ?
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/ownCloud
<puhuri> 14.04 tunnisti Acer Aspiressa wlan-kortin väärin - koetti ajaa wl-ajurilla kun oikea oli b43.
<puhuri> korjasi senkin, että kone ei sammunut tai buutannut
<puhuri> maailmassa on nyt yksi xp vähemmän :-)
<elias_a> puhuri: Onnea!
<puhuri> voisi tuo migraatio olla kyllä helpompikin että eri softien asetukset saisi helposti siirrettyä mutta esim. thunderbird ja firefox meni aika nätisti profiilit kopioimalla
<puhuri> käsityötä aika paljon
<tale> Onko kukaan kirjannut muistiin sovellusten migraatiosta ohjetta
<puhuri> ja yksi wanha windos-softakin toimii ihan hyvin winellä ihan hakemisto kopioimalla
<puhuri> en tiedä onnistuisiko skypen kopiointi miten, mutta nuo ff/tb meni kyllä helposti vain sitten profiles.ini-tiedostoa editoimalla
<puhuri> voi tietysti jos on jotain windows-plugareita niin olla ongelmia - openoffice/libreofficesta ei oikein väliä
<puhuri> (tässä tapauksessa)
<puhuri> kun edellinen ohjelma oli wordperfect. Mistä ihan positiivista että lubuntussa tiedostoselaimesta suoraan klikkaamalla avaa oikean ohjelman
<puhuri> vaikka ei ole määritettyä tiedostopäätettä parhaaseen wp-perinteeseen
<Sysi> eikö skypen asetukset säily pilvessä?
<Newa> maailmassa on myös toinen miniläppäri vapautettu xp:n ikeestä lubuntun hoivaan
<Newa> wlan piti siihenkin komentoriviltä asentaa mutta wikistä löytyi ohjeet ja b43 ajuri ruksuttaa
<Newa> katsomon videot eivät vielä linux.fi ohjeiden perusteella toimineet, Launchy-plugin + vlc metodia kokeilin
<Newa> silverlight-kuraa niin tuon siitä saa
<Sysi> suosittelen pipelightiä, jos netbookissa riitätä speksit katsomoon
<Sysi> mää en oo vielä ihan varma mitä tekis tuolla yhdellä, ainoa hyvä puoli koko koneessa on akkukesto
<Newa> kiitos vinkistä Sysi, pitää kokeilla
<puhuri> Sysi: säilyy varmaan kaikki - paitsi salasana että käyttäjä joutuu syöttämään tunnuksen ja passun käsin (eikä silleen valmiiksi palveluasennettuna saa)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-23
<ubuntu-harjoitte> terve, voisko joku auttaa käyttäjätilien luomisessa ja hallinnoinnissa
<Mikaela> mahdollisesti, mikä on ongelmana?
<ubuntu-harjoitte> miten oma käyttäjätili muutetaan luoduksi käyttäjäksi?
<ubuntu-harjoitte> ja miten luodulle käyttäjälle luodaan admin oikeudet
<ubuntu-harjoitte> terminaalin kautta harjoittelen
<Mikaela> nyt en oe varma mitä tarkoitat
<Mikaela> graafisessa käyttöliittymässä siellä hallintapaneelissa on jokin näppäin mistä saa vaihdettua tyyppiä, päätteellä taas pitäisi toimia "adduser käyttäjä sudo" ja sitten käyttäjän pitäisi kirjautua uudelleen sisään
<Mikaela> tai jos haluaa suoraan kirjoitella niitä sudoers-tiedostoon visudolla, http://www.linux.fi/wiki/Sudoers
<StockAntenna> luoduksi käyttäjäksi:)
<Mikaela> "su käyttäjä"?
<StockAntenna> joo käyttäjän vaihto sujuu noin
<tale> ubuntu-harjoitte: Tarkoitatko "luodulla käyttäjällä" sitä käyttäjätunnusta jonka asennin luo kun Ubuntu asennetaan?
<ubuntu-harjoitte> käyttäjää joka on luotu asentimen lisäksi
<tale> ubuntu-harjoitte: Katso ohjeita tästä: http://taleman.fi/Jatkokurssi/ch05s03.html
<ubuntu-harjoitte> kiitän
<Tomin> onkohan #ubuntu-fi-offtopic miten eläväinen, vai laittasinkohan tänne http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2vyhr6/apparently_terminator_runs_linux_version/com08hx
<kirvesAxe> Tomin, :DDD
<pesasa> Toi taitaa olla ls -l /proc, joka tossa näkyy.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-24
<tale> Terminaattorin malli T-800 käytti 6502 suoritinta, tai ainakin sen konekielilistaus näkyi elokuvassa kun terminaattori rupesi hajoilemaan.
<tale> Vai mikä malli se terminaattori olikaan ensimmäisessä elokuvassa.
<StockAntenna> juuri luin saman
<StockAntenna> mistä toi tieto on että T-800 pelaa Linuxilla ja vielä versionrokin?
<tale> StockAntenna: Eilisestä linkistä, siinä oli kuvassa ls -l /proc
<StockAntenna> kappas redditistä tietysti
<StockAntenna> en ollut huomannut tuota
<Tekno__> miten voi säätää ubuntun käynnistys skriptejä
<Tekno__> pitäs poistaa yks juttu
<Tekno__> áááá
<tale> Tekno__: Haluatko poistaa ylimääräiset á-kirjaimet?
<Tekno__> en
<Tekno__> mist vois johtuu et sivuja selates kuva repeilee
<Tekno__> niiku vierittäes
<Tekno__> windowsis ei tapahu moist
<czr> Tekno__, näytönohjaimen ajurista
<czr> mut voi toki olla että jos on opengl/directx softa niin se on vsync-lukittu rendaus yms
<czr> evt, monta mahdollista syytä
<Tekno__> mite ubuntuu asennetaa chrome
<Tekno__> asensin jonku chromiumin (-bsu) mut se oliki peli :DDDD
<jjo> chromium on hyvä peli
<zacura> chromium-browser on selain :)
<jjo> chromium-browser on se selain ja jos varsinaisen chromen haluaa, niin se pitää hakea googlelta
<zacura> ja chromen voi ladata googlelta
<jjo> jos ei joku partner-repo sitä tarjoa
<jjo> mutta asennettaessa se ovelasti lisää googlen repot joten päivitykset hoituvat automaattisesti
<Tekno__> aika sekavia noi nimet
<jjo> https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Tekno__> luulinj et chromium-bse on se selain
<Tekno__> ku ehdotti sitä ku kirjtin vaa apt-get install chromium
<Tekno__> -> korvattu paketilla -bse
<jjo> semmosta se on kun projektit valitsee saman nimen
<Mikaela> olikohan tässä vielä niinkin, että tämä peli on vanhempi
<zacura> voisin kuvitella että näin on
<jjo> juu, kyllä se peli on vanhempi
<Mikaela> ja partner-repossa ei näytä olevan google-chrome:a, se on vain Googlella. Minulla on molemmat käytössä ja näin sanoo "apt-cache policy google-chrome-stable"
<puhuri> siksi olisikin helpompaa, että sovellukset on sidoittu domainnimiiin: "org.gnu.cp tiedosto /hakemisto/" :-P
<puhuri> ei tarvitsisi sekoilla optioiden ja /etc/alternatives kanssa...
<zacura> kannattaa myös opetella komennot apt-cache search ja apt-cache show, näillä saa vähän enemmän tietoa paketeista
<jjo> eihän tuo ratkaisisi ongelmaa alternativesin suhteen
<puhuri> mikäköhän tuolle libreofficelle nyt tuli; ods-tiedostosta tulee :1: parser error : Document is empty
<puhuri> Configurations2/accelerator/current.xml näytti olevan 0 tavua, mutta kun poistin tuon Configurations2-hakemiston niin ei toimi
<puhuri> pitää ehkä tuolta maniestista poistaa
<puhuri> ei auttanut
<Mikaela> https://www4.sonera.fi/ valittaa certificaatista, onko tuo CA jokin, joka poistettiin ca-certificates paketista tänään?
<Mikaela> thafte, äiti ihmettelee ja minusta tuo näytti oikealta
<elias_a> Mikaela: Mikä selain valittelee?
<Mikaela> Chrome
<elias_a> Mulla on 14.10 + chromium eikä valittele.
<elias_a> Korjaan: 14.04 LTS
<Mikaela> onko kaikki päivitykset asennettuna?
<Mikaela> täällä on 14.10
<elias_a> On kaikki asennettu.
<elias_a> Ei tullut mitään uutta.
<Mikaela> nikäköhän tuolla sitten on
<elias_a> Voihan se olla 14.10:ssa eri juttu.
<Mikaela> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ca-certificates/+changelog löytyy myös 14.04, tuo ei vain näytä lisäyksiä/poistoja
<elias_a> Mikaela: Mitäs sana "thafte" tarkoittaa?
<Mikaela> kyseisen certificate authorityn nimi
<elias_a> Okei.
<elias_a> Thawte olisi ollut tuttu noista kuvioista.
<harriv> thafte.com
<harriv> eikun w:llä
<harriv> missä on thafte?
<Mikaela> olen voinut typottaakin
<elias_a> No - sitähän minä ihmettelin, pelkkää typoa. :D
<ansa> mikähän sen teliasoneran ca:n status on, jännä että eivät edes omissa palveluissa käytä
<elias_a> Jollain kanavalla siitä oli juttua tässä taannoin. Samaa ihmeteltiin.
<tohoyn> pitäisi tehdä bugiraportti upstream kernelistä, mutta "ubuntu-bug linux" ei toimi sen kanssa
<StockAntenna> huomasin ton ca-päivityksen, saako mistään tietoa mikä siinä muuttui?
<Mikaela> apt-listchanges antoi minulle tietoa, hetki
<Mikaela> tälläinen tuli VPS:ltä sähköpostiin sen ajaessa unattended-upgrades:in https://paste.mikaela.info/view/0cccb3f1
<Mikaela> ja väärä paste...
<Mikaela> https://paste.mikaela.info/view/78fe6d2d
<Mikaela> minun pitäisi joskus keksiä miten tuon saa sähköposti-ilmoitusten ulkopuolelta
<StockAntenna> digicerttiä, quo vadista ja joku kiinalainen lisää ja pois muutama
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-25
<czr> hmm. mul oli ongelmia uusien certien kans kun 14.04:ssä ei ollu uusia
<czr> oiskohan ollu maanantaina, täällä kyselin silloin kans
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-26
<markosu> Kannattaako lähteä kokeilee Steamin viritystä (k)ubuntu 14.04 päälle? Tarkoituksena pelata civ5 peliä.
<StockAntenna> laitoin kerran Steamin Upuntuun mutten oo pelannut sillä mitään
<StockAntenna> itse softa pelaa hyvin
<Mirv> markosu: joo toki, civ5 on isällä juurikin steamissa 14.04:llä
<Mirv> mulla on kans 14.04 ja iso läjä pelejä ja toimii. haswellilla uus 14.04.2:n HWE-tuki lisää nopeutta aika hyvin myös.
<markosu> Mirv: Mahtava kuulla. Enter ry alkaa vetämään senioripelaajien kerhoa ja esittelyssä on civ5 niin ajattelin kommentoida että sen pelaaminen on mahdollista myös ubuntulla
<Mirv> markosu: civ5:n hw-vaatimukset on kohtuu kovat, siis strategiapelille. piti päivittää muisti ko koneessa 2GB -> 4GB koska muuten swappas.
<Mirv> radeon 4670 riittää kuitenkin ihan ok graffojen puolesta
<markosu> Nyt kun tuli positiivisia kommentteja niin taidan aloittaa testaamisen..
<teprrr> ittellä toimii jotenkuten low-levelin graffoilla intelin hd4000:lla. tosin muistia tässä 12GB ja joku i5-quadi prossuna :P
<teprrr> mutta tuntuu siltikin raskaalta..
<markosu> Mä kokeilen Asus S301LA läppärillä i5-4200U ja 8GB muistia
<markosu> Kaikki lähti siitä että Steamissa Ubuntu Suomi verkostossa kysyttiin suosikkipeliä, eihän sinne mitään voi kommentoida jos ei ole ite testannut kyseisen pelin toimivuutta :)
<StockAntenna> mikähän Ubuntun oma repon peleistä on suosituin?
<Mikaela> osaisikohan sovellusvalikoima vastata
<inz> Aika hankalahan tuollaista on arvioida, monella varmaan on pelejä asennettuna, joita ei oo koskaan käyttäny
<Mikaela> parhaat arvosanat: pelit, 5 tähteä kaikilla. Battle for Wesnoth karttaedittori, Battle for Wesnoth itse, Pingus, Hedgewars, OpenTTD, ScummVM, Warzone 2100, DOSBox-emulaattori, Supertux 2, Teeworlds, SuperTuxKart, Frogatto
<StockAntenna> wesnotti on ainakin aina Ubuntun softanhakusoftan etusivulla
<Mikaela> paina sieltä pelit niin se antaa tuon minkä luettelin
<Mikaela> en muuten ole kirjautunut sisään
<StockAntenna> ubuntut on jätetty kotiin, pitää illalla tutkia
<Mikaela> ai, minä luulin, että sinulla oli nyt se auki
<StockAntenna> ei, mut on Wesnoth nähty niin usein, että tuli heti mieleen
<Mikaela> ok
<ninnnu> Meillä on paikallinen ropelluskerho pelannu Dominions 4:sta (tai no, muutamat). Vähän suolainen hinta Steamissa, mutta kuulemma sillä(kin) on vanhempaakin väkeä pelaamassa.
<ninnnu> vaatinee vähemmän vääntöä kui Civ5 (rullas miniläppärilläkin sen verran hyvin että sai tehtyä vuoron kun oli pakko)
<Mirv> joo civ5 on hw-vaatimuksiltaan varmasti >> dominions 4
<Mirv> veikkaan et markosu:n haswell-prossulla kuitenkin ihan ok viakka on intel ja vaikka on vain dual-core. on kuitenkin nopeahko dualcore ja haswell jo parempi graffatehoiltaan.. mut .2-HWE (http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Paivittaminen#LTS-versioiden_p.2BAOQ-ivittyv.2BAOQ_laitetuki) voi olla tarpeen jos tuntuu graffa hitaalta
<markosu> Mirv: thx
<Mirv> mut latausajat voi silti olla yllättävän pitkiä ennen kuin itse peliin pääsee, en tiedä oisko quad core sitten siinä parempi vai mistä on kiinni. sillä mun testikoneella pentium dual-core jo vähän vanhahko (ennen sandy bridgeä) mutta kuitenkin 2.7GHz, 4GB muistia, Radeon 4670 ja Intel SSD
<Mirv> että latausajat ei ainakaan muusta voi olla kiinni kuin prossusta, tai tietty huonosta koodauksesta (varmasti osallinen)
<markosu> Laitoin tuohon kannettavaan asentumaan myös Mikaelan mainitsemia reposta löytyviä pelejä niin mistä niiden uusimpia versioita saa?
<markosu> openttd, pingus, battle...
<Mikaela> elleivät uusimmat versiot ole siellä repoissa, joillakin saattaa olla PPA:ta. OTTD:stä ja Pingusista en tiedä, mutta TBfW on jossakin PPA:ssa
<Mikaela> https://launchpad.net/~rhonda/+archive/ubuntu/wesnoth-devel
<Mikaela> "It is done by the same person who does the official packages and follows the same quality guidelines for it (read: me)."
<Mikaela> 29 vikkoa istten oli ilmeisesti viimeinen päivitys tuolla, mutta en ole seurannut kehitystä niin paljon. #wesnoth löytyy täältä freeodesta
<markosu> Ilmeisesti laiskalle ei ole tarjolla vain yhtä repoa? :)
<ninnnu> ei tietenkään
<poro_1> heippa, olen yrittänyt ratkoa tämmöistä ongelmaa kun yritän päivittää ubuntua ja sitten herjaa että boot osiossa ei ole tarpeeksi tilaa. Olen poistanut latauskansiosta kaikki. Mitä kannattaisi kokeilla?
<Tomin>  Lataushakemiston tyhjentäminen ei vaikuta tuohon. Kyse on siitä ettei /boot-osiolla ole riittävästi tilaa. Sitä voisi kokeilla lisätä komentamalla "sudo apt-get autoremove", jolloin poistetaan vanhoja ytimiä. Ne ovat yleisin syy miksi boot täyttyy. Yleensä ei kuitenkaan ole erillistä boot-osiota vaan se on samassa juuriosion kanssa, kannattaa siis ehkä tarkistaa myös paljonko juuressa "/" on tilaa.
<Mikaela> `df -h` kertoo osioiden tilatietoja
<poro_1> jumittaakohan chatti... /boot -osiosta on 90% käytettynä sanoo df -h
<Tomin> ja siitä on varmaan jotain varattu root-käyttäjälle
<poro_1> vissiin 5%
<Tomin> tietysti minkä verran tuo 10 tai 5% on sitten käytännössä eli riittääkö se uusien ytimien asentamiseen
<poro_1> sitä se varmaan sitten herjas että ei riitä
<heikki_> onko joku kokeillut noita openwrt:tä? mitä tuo "trunk" tuossa status-kohdassa meinaa?
<Mikaela> yleensä trunk tarkoittaa sitä kehityshaaraa missä kaikki kehitys tapahtuu
<Tekno__> takakontti se on
<ath> openwrt:n kohdalla varmaan tarkoittaa missä versiossa tuki katsomallesi laitteelle on.
<ath> Tässä tapauksessa missään julkaistussa versiossa ei ole tukea vaan vasta parhaillaan kehitysvaiheessa olevassa.
<heikki_> eli joo, etin siis laitteen jossa ei lue trunk jos haluan kaikki ja heti? :>
<ath> Todennäköisesti helpointa.
<ath> Trunk versiokin voi toimia ihan hyvin (OpenWRT:llä taisi olla nightly buildeja sitä varten). Mutta yhtä hyvin se voi olla toimimatta ja on vähän vaikeaa arvioida kumpaan lokeroon se osuu.
<heikki_> joo
<heikki_> noh, kauppaan sitten vain -> kiitti vinkeistä
<Kaardemumma> o/ Onko jokin yleinen ongelma ettei nvidia gtx760 ajureita saa toimimaa ubuntu 10,04  versiossa tämmöi tavis? Resoluutio jää siihe 800x600.
<Kaardemumma> Kokeiltu sieltä ubuntun oma lisäajureitten kautta lataa ja asentaa muttei ollut vaikutusta ja sit koittanut suoraan nvidia sivuilta jotkin viimisimmät 346 versiota ja sit iha netistä ohjeitten avulla nvidia-current ja nvidia- 319 muttei millään ole mitään vaikutusta
<Kaardemumma> Asennuksenkin yhteydessä oli vaikeuksia kun ei tullut ku musta ruutu että piti jokin nomodeset laittaa päälle
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-27
<Mirv> heikki_: kannattaa katsoa että speksit miellyttää (n/ac, 2,4/5GHz), tsekata tosiaan että 14.07:ssa on tuki (varmistaa esim. että löytyy nimellä varustettu asennustiedosto http://downloads.openwrt.org/barrier_breaker/14.07/ - tosin en ole varma tarvitseeko kaikilla piireillä edes olla vai onko vain geneerinen), ja vähän voi lukea kokemuksia/yleisarvostelujakin
<Mirv> mulla on http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/netgear/wndr3800 joka on ihan erinomainen mutta on jo vanha (ei niinkään vanhentunut jos ei ac:ta kaipaa mutta ei taida löytyä enää kaupoista)
<Mirv> ja toinenkin reititin on, http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/linksys/wrt320n , sillä aloitin trunk:lla koska ei ollut vielä silloin stablessa tukea. sekin toimi.
<Mirv> köykäisempi toki noin reitittimenä, mutta se onkin vain lisukkeena legacy-laitteille
<Mirv> ai niin ja jos on eri revisioita laitteesta niin kannattaa tietty olla tarkkana. dokumentoitu noilla wikisivuilla
<czr> hmph. orobas.canonical.com on jotenkin jumissa
<czr> security.ubuntu.com:ista apt:in päivitys jumii oikein kunnolla
 * Mikaela käyttää yksinkertaisesti http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt:tä
<czr> no, kyse on security:stä kuitenkin :-)
<czr> hmm. joskus menee syn läpi joskus ei.
<czr> varmaan kuormaa liikaa yms
<czr> argh, tää on niin tätä aina
<Mikaela> minulla ei näköjään ole koko pääsecurityä tuolla
<czr> nii, se on varmaan ihan hyvä? :--)
<Mikaela> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt utopic-security main restricted universe multiverse
<Mikaela> Debianillahan oli aina tuo security missä tahansa ja se http.debian.net heitti aina sinne
<Mikaela> kyllä minä olen tuoltakin saanut turvallisuuspäivityksiä
<czr> juu, ei kyse ole etteikö niitä muualtakin löytyisi, tai ainakin samannimisiä repoja joissa on mitä tahansa jonka allekirjoitus löytyy jostain toivottavasti
<Mirv> no kyllä siitä isohkot herjat alkaa tulla jos allekirjoituksia puuttuu. eri asia tietty jos on tottunut kirjoittamaan Yes :)
<czr> negatiivisuus syö ihmistä, tottakai pitää sanoa kaikelle kyllä :--)
<czr> no ei, W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/Release.gpg  Connection failed , timeouttien jälkeen sit lopussa seisoo kiitos: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-security/Release.gpg  Connection failed
<czr> hauskaa sinänsä et selain saa kyllä tuon tiedoston haettua
<czr> jännää. oisko taas apt-cacher-ng rikki, ngh
<Mirv> täällä kyllä tuntuisi yhdistyvän
<czr> noni, täälki lähti ainakin toi yksi, katotaas noita muita sit
<Mikaela> kyllä kaikkien peilejen pitäisi antaa samat allekirjoitukset ja nehän ovat luotettuina valmiiksi. yesiä ei ole tullut kirjoitettua
<czr> pitänee joskus analysoida mitä tarkoittaa ettei käytä security-upstreamia suroaan
<czr> varmaan voi jäädä jälkeen päivitykset, ellei peilit ole just ajantasalla
<Mikaela> ja silloin kun se valittelee ihmeellisiä virheitä, `cd /var/lib/apt/lists;rm *;cd partial;rm *;cd` on yleens auttanut.
<czr> vai päivitetäänkö niitä muuten kuin öisin?
<Mikaela> minusta oletusasennuskin laittoi vain fi.archive.ubuntu.com:in securityksi
<czr> ei?
<ansa> noi kaikki apt-proxyt ovat tuntuneet olevan enemmän tai vähemmän jollain tapaa rikki
<Mirv> oletusasennus laittaa fi.archive.ubuntu.com:n muuhun ja aina security.ubuntu.com securityihin, juuri sen takia että mirroreiden toimivuudesta ei voi mennä takuuseen
<czr> no kyl toi cacher-ng on toiminu ihan ok. https-repojen kans ei, mut johtuu ca-cert-ongelmista
<Mikaela> voin kai lisätä tuon upstreaminkin sinne
<Mirv> kyllä se ihan fiksua on
<czr> onko mitään hajua kuinka useasti toi suomessa oleva peili päivittyy?
<ansa> olikohan siinä että se sekoili jos on liian monta rinnakkaista clientiä hakemassa
<Mikaela> ai, muistan sitten väärin
<Mikaela> minulla ei ole ollut apt-proyistä kokemusta, mutta debdelta tai tuo torrent olivat kiinnostavia, mutten saanut niitä toimimaan
<markosu> Hyvin toimi civ5 eli pääsi pelaamaan. Tiedä sitten miten toimii kun tulee kuormaa enemmän.
<Mirv> markosu: ++
<ath> Kuormaa? Millä jännällä setupilla sitä pelataan?
<Mirv> mietin myös, mutta en jaksanut kysyä :) että tarkoitetaanko civ5:n pelikuormaa pelin edetessä vai millä palvelimella sitä pelataan :)
<markosu> Juu siis pelin edetessä tulee kuormaa
<ath> Joo toki
<ath> Mutta sit vaan odotus pitenee :)
<markosu> Asus S301LA läppärillä i5-4200U ja 8GB, eikä tosiaan lataamisessa mennyt kauaa
<markosu> ath: odottaminen ei ole hyväksi #onemoreturn peleissä, sitä huomaa että kello on yön puolella ja lapset herää klo 6 :
<markosu> :)
<Mirv> joo on parempi jos ei ehdi vilkaisemaan kelloa
<Mikaela> akku loppui
<czr> ansa, ah. nice to know
<czr> isommissa ympäristössä olen pystyttäny yleensä omat peilit niin välttyy niin monelta päänsäryltä
<czr> markosu, ihan hyvin se toimii vaikka pelais isojakin pelejä. hidastuu toki kun ei raasu oikein osaa käyttää useampaa prossaa kuorman jakamiseen
<czr> jos tarkoitat civ5/steam/linux-versiota
<markosu> czr: Jep juurikin tuota
<czr> itsellä oli lähinnä ongelmia joidenkin modien kanssa
<czr> mut peruspeli virallisine laajennuksineen on toiminut ihan bueno. valitettavasti. menny elämästä hukkaan aika monta tuntia noiden parissa :-)
<czr> vielä kun joskus tulis endless space linuxille niin avot.
<markosu> czr: Toimiiko modit siis ollenkaan?
<czr> en mä ole testannu pitkään aikaan. oli jotain mitä testasin ja ne ei ainakaan aktivoitunu jos oli dlc:t päällä samalla. mut tuosta on jo pitkä aika.
<markosu> czr: Itseäni kiinnostaa peliä tasapainottavat modit, ei niinkään ns. erikoismodit.
<markosu> Ok
<Mikaela> korjailen nyt noita sources.list:ejä
<Mikaela> 79 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them.
<Mikaela> milloinkohan tämä kone oli viimeksi käynnissä
<czr> ei 79 ole vielä paha :-)
<StockAntenna> toihan tulee alle kuukaudessa rästiin
<czr> urgh tuota verkon odotusta buutissa jos ei ole dhcp:tä tarjolla
<czr> vieläkään oppinu muistamaan tuota
<Mirv> jos joku ehtii testaamaan 14.04.2 LTS Finnish Remixiä niin vastaukset foorumille kiitos! http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=48503.0
<Mirv> ennen kuin laitan isompaan jakoon
<Mikaela> missä ovat torrentit?
<puhuri> ikkunoiden hyppiminen työtilasta toiseen unityssä on kyllä häiritsevä, mutta mitenkö tuosta tekisi bugiraportin
<puhuri> eli kun ottaa tai laittaa telakkaan niin ikkunat vaihtaa työtilaa - telakassa on siis ulkoinen näyttö oman näytön lisäksi
<Mikaela> "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-desktop-environment" ehkä
<puhuri> toi nyt näyttäisi vähän liittyvän https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz-plugins-main/+bug/755842
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 755842 in Compiz Desktop Wall Plugin "Non-maximized windows which sit on the border of a workspace move when called" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Mirv> Mikaela: torrenteja ei ole hetkeen tehty, mutta voipi tehdä kyllä sitten kun tuon julkaisee. tai jos laittaa magnetina niin tuostahan tuon saa jakoon
<Mikaela> niitä vain on mukavampi latailla
<Mirv> voiko transmissionista suoraan rekisteröidä noihin trackereihin
<Mikaela> eikö se rekisteröiminen ole, että lisäät vain jonkin avoimen seurantapalvelimen sinne ja se toimii suoraan?
<Mirv> joo siis hetki olen vain vähän taas ruosteessa torrentien suhteen :D
<Mirv> jeah
<Mirv> Mikaela: kokeilepa ladata magnet:?xt=urn:btih:e6d8978e9d1a9ffb497ba7a7558fd474abd2e6bb&dn=ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64-finnishremix.iso&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.coppersurfer.tk%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.leechers-paradise.org%3A6969
<Mikaela> laitettu lataukseen
<Mirv> en tiedä onko nykyään muita järkeviä avoimia trackereita, tuosta Demoniista näin uutisen jossain valtamediassa ja bookmarkkasin, ja siellä mainitaan kaksi muuta
<Mikaela> coppersurfer.tk ja leechers-paradise löytävät yhden lataajan, demonii antaa aiakatkaisua
<Mikaela> openbittorrent ja publicbt ovat minun tietääkseni hyviä
<Mirv> ja muutkin saavat laittaa ^ bittorrent-clienttiinsä niin jos saadan jonkinlainen porukka aikaiseksi
<Mirv> joo en tiedä miksei niitä demonii mainitse, ne ovat tuttuja nimiä entuudestaan
<Mirv> oiskohan että public + open kannustavat lailliseen jakoon ja nuo kolme muuta eivät välitä
<Mirv> lisäänpä
<Mirv> molemmat nuo ovat myös piilottaneet osoitteensa html-sorsaan, siis kommenttina, jottei kaikki lisäisi
<Mikaela> ai se on siellä, minä mietin, että minne se on kadonnut. muistin tosin muuten tuon osoitteen
<Mirv> no nyt lähti lähettämäänkin
<Mikaela> yhteydessä niihin vikuttaisi myös olevan jokin ongelma
<Mirv> joo niin on
<Mikaela> joo, täällä akoi vastanotto. 18 minuuttia
<Mikaela> *alkoi
<Mikaela> mikä minun kirjoittamisessani on tänään
<hahlo> ma vaihdoin ubuntuun passwd
<Tekno__> mikäs se on nyt
<hahlo> nyt se graaffinen login ei sita tottele
<hahlo> mutta tekstitilassa paasen loggaamaan
<hahlo> voisko joku neuvoa mista kyse?
<hahlo> selvis, merkistö eri
<tale> hahlo: Minullakin oli yksi tapaus, jossa GUI-ruudussa pääsi kirjautumaan sisään mutta konsolilla ei.
<tale> En keksinyt mistä se johtuu.
<hahlo> tässä oli toistepäin
<hahlo> joko näppis tai merkistö eri
<tale> Kyllä tarkistin että näppäimistä tulee sama merkki kummassakin.
<tale> Se salasanakenttään kirjoitushan ei näy, mutta ei kai siinä kentässä vaihdeta merkistöä tai näppäimistöasettelua?
<Kaardemumma> Jouduin asentaa ubuntun nomodeset päällä ku muuten olis ollut musta ruutu. Nyt kun asennettu resot on 800x600. Yrittänyt asentaa eri nvidia ajureita mutta millään ei vaikuttaisi olevan merkitystä että aina on se sama 800x600 reso jota en voi säätää. Näyttis on gtx760. Mitä teen väärin?
<Kaardemumma> Ja ubuntu versio on 14.04
<tale> Kaardemumma: Onko se läppäri?
<Kaardemumma> pöytäkone
<tale> Tai mikä malli tietsikka se on?
<tale> Kaardemumma: Oliko Ubuntun mukana valmiiksi tulleen ajurin kanssa tuo sama ongelma ettei isoa resoa saanut?
<Kaardemumma> Emo: ASRock Z87 Extreme3, Näyttis: Asus GeForce GTX 760, CPU: Intel Core i5 4670K
<tale> Kaardemumma: Jos asennat NVidian ajurin Ubuntun jakelusta, siinä pitäisi tulla nvidia-settings mukana jolla voi säätää sitä näytönohjainta ja näyttöä.
<Kaardemumma> Sielä lisäajurit kohdasta oli ubuntun omat käsittääkseni jossa sama ja nvidia-settings ei antanut sekään
<tale> Eikös i5:ssä ole yhdysrakenteinen näytönohjain? Pitääkö se ottaa pois käytöstä jottei sotke?
<Kaardemumma> Onko mitä merkitystä sillä nomodeset että pitääkö se olla päällä myös bootissa että vaikuttaisi nvidia ajureihin vai mitä se tekee?
<tale> En tiedä mitä nomodeset tekee. En muista koska olisin joutunut jotain tommoista käyttämään jotta saan Ubuntun asennettua.
<Kaardemumma> Oon netistä koittanut ettii ratkasuu mutta sit on että pitäisi xorg.config tiedostoo muokata muttei mulla semmosta oo siellä /etc/X11/ kansiossa
<tale> Kaardemumma: Sen tiedoston voi tehdä.
<tale> Kaardemumma: Poistitko kaikki entisetn nvidia-* ajurit ennen kuin asensit uuden?
<Kaardemumma> Joo poistin
<tale> Kaardemumma: Sitten sun pitänee vaan tehdä tuo xorg.conf -tiedosto, ja merkitä siinä käytetään nvidia -ajuria eikä nv joka on se ubuntun mukana tuleva vapaa NVidian ajuri.
<mjr> "sudo nvidia-xconfig --enable" tai jotain sinnepäin tais olla komento
<tale> mjr: Joo, voi olla nykyään. En ole aikoihin asentanut enää NVidialta ajuria, valmiiksi paketoituja vaan.
<mjr> niin no toi oli valmiiksi paketoidun
<Kaardemumma> No meen kokeilee säätä sitä. ja tuun huutelee tarvittaessa
<DrGrov> Syy miksi tuo ei toimi on suurella todennäköisyydellä epämääräinen EDID-tieto joka tulee näytöltä ja sen takia antaa sen pelkän mustan ruudun
<DrGrov> Äh, aivan sama. Hänhän jo katosi
<pesasa> Kaveri sanoi menevänsä huomenna Giganttiin ostamaan itselleen läppäriä, johon pitäisi saada Windows-Linux (Ubuntu luultavasti) dualboot. Pyysi mua mukaan.
<pesasa> Onko raadilla mitään hyviä vihjeitä, mitä kannattaa ostaa tai mitä ei ainakaan kannata.
<pesasa> Ja kone on tarkoitus olla luokkaa "halpa", joten vastaus "älä osta markettiläppäriä" ei tähän kohtaan oikein sovellu.
<mjr> jos ei ole isoja tehovaatimuksia niin intel-näyttis suositeltava
<pesasa> Totta. Taitaa olla vähimmällä puljaamisella, kun voi mennä suoraan avoimilla.
<DrGrov> Toki jos tuos läppärissä pyörii UEFI nii voipi olla suht takkuisaa saada dualboottaus toimimaan ongelmitta.
<pesasa> Meinasin just sanoa, että omat läppärihankintakokemukset ovat ajalta ennen UEFIa tai Mac-raudalla, joten onkohan tuosta jotain ongelmaa odotettavissa.
<DrGrov> Todellakin on ongelmia odotettavissa
<ninnnu> Mun ratkaisu oli ekana kaivaa biosin tapainen esiin ja vääntää uefi/secure boot pois
<DrGrov> En kylläkään suosittele tuon twiikkaamista sillä et toimii kyl-periaateella.
<pesasa> Kaveri on aiemmalla koneellaan käytellyt Ubuntua, mutta tarttis nyt joidenkin opiskelujen takia Win-laitetta.
<tale> Ubuntun UEFI-ohje väittää homma toimii, mutta oma kokemukseni on että joskus toimii, joskus ei.
<ninnnu> Win8:ia ei ihan hirveästi häirinnyt vaikka secure boot meni pois
<DrGrov> ninnnu: Niin, tuo ei valitettavasti aina ole tietääkseni se ratkaisu.
<ninnnu> tyyppaa laitteen ensin että voiko noin tehdä..
<DrGrov> Jees boks
<DrGrov> Itse kyllä olen tuota tehnyt mutta voin todeta että se ei ole niinkään suoraviivaista kun voisi uskoa. Jos on aikaa ja malttia paljon niin kyllähän se ennenmmin tai myöhemmin saa toimimaan :)
<DrGrov> pesasa: Käy täältä lukemassa ja varsinkin kohtaa kritiikistä UEFI:a vastaan niin saat selville enemmän, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<pesasa> Kiitos
<DrGrov> Toki, monta muutakin paikkaa mistä lukea mutta tuo on ollu hyvin informatiivinen
<DrGrov> pesasa: No problem :)
<DrGrov> pesasa: Lue tämä myös samalla, hyvin tärkeää infoa liittyen Linuxin system partitioniin ja EFI:n http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition
<StockAntenna> vieläkös uutta UEFItöntä konetta saa kaupasta?
<Mikaela> eiköhän sellaistakin saa jostakin
<ninnnu> Veikkaan vahvasti että ei
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-28
<pesasa> Lieneekö hyvä vai huono merkki, jos läppärin mallilla ja ubuntu-hakusanalla (tai linux) ei Googlella löydy mitään oleellista.
<pesasa> Ainakaan kukaan ei ole valitellut, mutta ehkä ei ole edes kokeiltu.
<Mikaela> mielenkiintoinen, pääsee itse kokeilemaan :)
<pesasa> Possu pussissa.
<Mikaela> FB:ssä on tukikysymys, jos joku osaa sanoa jotakin https://www.facebook.com/ubuntusuomi/posts/10152687062006088
 * Mikaela huomasi äsken saavansa sivukirjoituksista ja kommenteista sähköpostit ja tuo on ilmeisesti tunti sitten kysytty
<StockAntenna> olipa taas säätö
<StockAntenna> että sai tuon Unityn kaamean alt-tabin pois käytöstä
<StockAntenna> luulisi että Canocical hukkuisi valituksiin tuosta ja palaisi järkevään
<StockAntenna> tai ainakin laittaisi helpomman tavan kuin useamman paketin asennuksen vaativan tuon poistamiseen
<pesasa> Ja tilannetietoa. Kaverille ostettiin sitten Gigantista HP 15-r068no läppäri (349 €) http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-15-Notebook-PC-series/6875200/model/7298454
<pesasa> Ubuntun asennus meni oikeastaan yllättävänkin kivuttomasti.
<pesasa> Asennuksen jälkeen laite toki boottaili yhä Windowsiin, mutta kun UEFI:stä kävi valitsemassa boottijärjestykseksi, että Ubuntu on ensisijainen, niin sen jälkeen bootissa tulee aina GRUB, josta voi valita, kumpi järjestelmä käynnistetään.
<pesasa> Nyt ainakin tähän saakka ainoana hämmennyksenä on, että jos Ubuntusta loggaa ulos, tulee kirjautumisruutu rummunpäristyksineen pimeällä ruudulla.
<pesasa> Tuon jälkeenkin laite periaatteessa toimii, mutta ruudulla ei vaan näy mitään.
<pesasa> Jos jollain on tuohon jotain ideaa, mistä mahtaa johtua, niin olisin kiitollinen.
<pesasa> Ja grafiikat ovat siis ihan Intelin piireillä.
<elias_a> Oho. Onpa erikoinen ilmiö.
<StockAntenna> kumpi lie erikoinen ilmiö, noin helppo UEFI-asennus vai musta ruutu:)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-03-01
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Phatch
<puhuri> darktable on kanssa aika kiva isomman kuvasession käsittelyyn
<puhuri> pitäisi vain opetellla se kunnolla
<puhuri> käyttää gpu:ta kiihdyttämiseen, mistä näkee ison eron raw-kuviin
<tale> puhuri: http://viikonvalo.fi/Darktable
<puhuri> ai niin olikin esitelty jo, ei vain ollut linkkiä kuin muihin oli
<pesasa> Joo, totta. Unohdin linkittää tuonkin.
<Echramath> Huh, toimisko tää uusi spotify oikeasti
<Echramath> Ei ollut tullut päivityksiä kun versiopäivitys aina tiputtaa sen
<Echramath> sources.lististä siis
<ramla> minulla suht kurasesti
<ramla> eikä pelaa yhteen androidclientin kans niinku windowsclientti
<ramla> paremmi kuitenki ku winellä \:D/
<elias_a> Onkos Ubuntussa rikottu firewire niin, ettei enää pysty lainkaan kaappaamaan kuvaa kamerasta?
<elias_a> Kameran kun kytkee kiinni FW-korttiin, syslogiin tulee kerran sekunnissa tällainen: kernel: [  331.752120] firewire_core 0000:07:00.0: rediscovered device fw0
<elias_a> Ja dvgrab väittää, että kameraa ei ole tunnistettu.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-02
<StockAntenna> onpas noita kerneleitä taas kertynyt siivottavaksi
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-03
<StockAntenna> http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/afrikacd2i4hvyzpk0.jpg
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-04
<Mirv> hmm toihan olis hyvä jos uudella Meizulla sais langattomasti Miracastilla konvergenssikokemuksen kuitenkin
<hahlo> Mirv: myykö niitä joku suomessa? tai pohjoismaissa, siis Meizua
<Mirv> hahlo: tulee saataville verkon kautta Suomeenkin, http://www.meizu.com/en/products/pro5ubuntu/
<Mirv> ja käyttöliittymä on suomenkielinen, kiitos kääntäjiemme :)
<hahlo> Cool :)
<puhuri> olipas harvinaisen hieno sähköpostiverifiointi. Ei saanut olla suurakkosia Etu.Suku@example.com
<Tekno_> hep
<Tekno_> missä opit
<Mikaela> noudattavat freenoden politiikkaa, jota vastustan. https://mikaela.info/noops
<StockAntenna> mitäpä niillä täällä kun topiccia ei tarvitse vaihtaa ja häiriköitä on erittäin harvoin
<Mikaela> 14.04 perään voisi heittää .4, mutta sitä taas ei koskaan muisteta päivittää ja 14.04 on riittävän selvä
<StockAntenna> kukas tän kanavan muuten omistaa?
<Mikaela> mjr sanoo /cs info #ubuntu-fi
<mjr> kas
<mjr> toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2016-03-06
<Tehdastehdas> Hankin uudemman tietokoneen ja asensin siihen kokeeksi Ubuntu 15.10. Tämä valinta alkaa vaikuttaa virheeltä, koska 14.04 LTS:stä tutut kikat eivät toimi: en saa overlay scrollbars poistumaan tavallisella päätekomennolla, enkä löydä Nautiluksen asetuksia mistään, en ikkunan valikoista enkä yläpalkin valikosta. Olisiko vain helpompaa asentaa 14.04 LTS kuin säätää tämä toimimaan?
<Tehdastehdas> Käytän siis Gnome session flashbackiä. Sekin vika löytyi, että kun Synapticilla on asentanut sovelluksen, se ei ilmesty valikkoon ennen kuin kirjautuu uudelleen.
<Mikaela> minä kai suosittelisin Ubuntu MATEa, mutta se ei taida olla ratkaisu. En myöskään osaa sanoa kumpi kannattaa asentaa, koska 16.04 on tulossa joskus ensikuussa ja molemmista voi päivittää siihen. 15.10:stä on lyhyempi matka ja vaikka 14.04 on tuettu vielä muutaman vuoden niin kaikki uusimmat paketit ovat 16.04:llä
<Tehdastehdas> Mieluummin en sotkeentuisi pienempiin jakeluihin, koska muinoin turhauduin Kubuntun ja Xubuntun bugeihin, ja mielestäni ei ole järkevää tehdä erillistä jakelua pelkän työpöytäympäristön takia, vaan kannattaa olla useampi vaihtoehto samassa jakelussa kuten perus-Ubuntussa on, jolloin on helpointa vaihdella niiden välillä. Koneeni on tehokas, joten haluaisin näyttävimmän, mikä on käsittääkseni Compiz...? Ubun
<Tehdastehdas> tu Gnomea harkitsen, mutta en tiedä mitä hyötyä siitä olisi verrattuna flashback sessioniin.
<Tehdastehdas> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Gnome flashback sessionissa on eniten ärsyttänyt, että sovellukset eivät muista millä työpöydillä ikkunat olivat, joten niitä joutuu järjestelemään muutaman minuutin aina uudelleenkäynnistyksen jälkeen. Muuten on ollut hyvin luotettava ja opittava.
<jjo> nuo eri "jakeluthan" ovat aina sama ubuntu, mutta oletuksena asennetut paketit vaihtelevat
<Tehdastehdas> Miksi Ubuntu Gnome tehtiin flashback sessionin lisäksi? Maksoiko vaivan?
<jjo> Joku varmaan haluaa käyttää sitä :)
<Tm_T> Tehdastehdas: ne jotka teki halusivat sen tehdä (:
<Tm_T> kai se kannattaa jos tykkää tekemisestä
<jjo> ei munkaan mielestä kannattais tehdä jakeluita muuten kuin cinnamonin kanssa, mutta kaikki eivät siitä tykkää, kun niillä on huono maku
<Tehdastehdas> Mutta eikö Gnome flashback session ole parempi kuin Unubtu Gnome, koska siitä on niin helppo siirtyä Unityyn yksinkertaisesti kirjautumalla sisään uudelleen, ja koska se tulee samasta asennusmediasta kuin suosittu Ubuntu?
<jjo> No siis ainakaan minä en halua siirtyä mun käyttämästä työpöydästä mihinkään muuhun vaikka se olisi kuinka suosittu
<jjo> Ehkä kaikki eivät halua asentaa Unityä, jos eivät sitä koskaan käytä
<jjo> Siitäkin huolimatta, että levytila on halpaa
<Tehdastehdas> Entä bugien määrä? Oletan että Ubuntu Gnomella on kovin vähän kehittäjiä verrattuna flashback sessioniin, ja siitä seuraa minulle hankaluuksia?
<jjo> Kun se Ubuntu Gnome on edelleen täsmälleen sama jakelu kuin perus Ubuntukin. Ainoa ero on, että siihen asennetaan oletuksena eri valikoima paketteja.
<jjo> Ne käyttävät samoja repoja ja niissä on täsmälleen samt bugit, ehkä installeria lukuun ottamatta.
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-28
<Sm1thY> Tyhmä kysymys, päivittelin Ubuntua Ubuntu Softwaren kautta ja kestää melkein minuutin että tuo käy ne läpi
<Laodikea> mitkä läpi?
<Sm1thY> Eli avaan Ubuntu Softwaren, klikkaan tuota päivitysnappulaa
<ninnnu> ihan normaalia
<Sm1thY> Okok, kiitos taas
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-01
<ppedro> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Sm1thY> No nyt sähläsin kunnolla, testasin tota Cairo Dockkia, poistin sen mutta se jää vaihtoehdoksi tonne alkuvalikkoon, miten sen saa pois?
<Sm1thY> Mahtaakohan kukaan olla hereillä, eli väännän nyt Cairo Dockin kanssa, toimii hyvin tuo alapalkki mutta yläpalkista lähti kaikki kellonajat, ohjelmat jne pois, mitenköhän ne saisi takaisin?
<pesasa> Mirv: Valittelin joku päivä sitten Ubuntun live-levyn ohjelmistovalikoiman toiminnasta universen lisäyksen yhteydessä. Olisiko liittynyt tähän? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1601971
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1601971 in appstream (Ubuntu) "update fails, "AppStream cache update failed."" [High,Confirmed]
<pesasa> Ylipäätään live-levyssä tuntuu se graafinen ohjelmavalikoima toimivan hiukan epästabiilisti. Esimerkiksi tänään pitämälläni Linux-kurssilla oli useampia tapauksia, että se ei vaan käynnistynyt.
<pesasa> Toki live-levyn tyollainen käyttö taitaa vähän koetella rajoja muutenkin.
<hahlo> toimiiko nvidian hdmi audio nykyään kuinka helposti?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-03
<topi> Hei haluaisin yhdistää kaksi 2 pöytäkonettani tiedon siirtoa varten yhteen onistuuko tämä verkon kautta ja kuinka tämä tapahtuu ??????
<Laodikea> onnistuu esim. sftp:llä. Toiselle koneelle ssh-server ja sen asetukset: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring ja sitten modeemin tmv. kautta tämän toisen koneen ip-osoite tietoon
<Laodikea> ja sitten ensimmäiseltä koneelta yhteys toiselle esim. ssh <toisen_koneen_käyttäjätunnus>@ip-osoite
<mjr> jos niissä on zeroconf-verkotus päällä (kai ubuntuissa oletuksena oli?) niin riittää yhdistää ne verkkopiuhalla ja sitten sanoa osoitteeksi toisenkoneennimi.local
<mjr> (tai laittaa ne muuten samaan lähiverkkoon)
<Laodikea> mä en ole saanut tuota toimimaan, tosin olen vain kerran yrittänyt
<Laodikea> ja silloinkin n. 10 vuotta vanhoilla tietokoneilla
<Laodikea> toki tuota kannattaa ensin yrittää, niin ei tarvitse säätää ssh-palvelimen kanssa
<pesasa> mjr: Joo, Ubuntussa on zeroconf (Avahi) oletuksena päällä.
<pesasa> mjr: Tosin se ei aina välttämättä toimi. Muistaakseni Soneran verkossa taisi dns-palvelin ottaa .local-domainin kontolleen. Avahi huomaa tämän ja ei käynnisty.
<pesasa> Sen saa korjattua muuttamalla tiedostosta /etc/default/avahi-daemon sen ainoan rivin arvon 1 -> 0.
<pesasa> Eli: AVAHI_DAEMON_DETECT_LOCAL=0
<Laodikea> Joo, soneran netillä tulee ilmoitus Avahin poiskytkennästä aina kun asennuksen jälkeen ensimmäisen kerran käynnistää järjestelmän
<Laodikea> hyvä, täytyykin käydä säätämässä
<pesasa> Eli tuolloin Avahi ei tarkista, uskaltaako käynnistyä vai ei, vaan käynnistyy kaikesta huolimatta.
<mjr> tarvii sen ssh-palvelimen (tai jonkun jolla siirtää ne itse tiedostot) joka tapauksessa, zeroconf vaan auttaa osoitteen löytämisessä
<mjr> pesasa, kiitti muuten, tosta voi olla hyötyä
<mjr> toihan on toki soneralta väärin tehty
<mjr> mut on tullut vastaan
<pesasa> Joo ja toki tiedostojen siirtelyä voi tehdä ihan sillä Ubuntun normaalilla tiedostohallinnalla, jos ei halua komentoriviltä kikkailla.
<pesasa> Tossa vähän viime päivieni tuotosta aiheesta. (Sivusto vielä kesken.) http://petrit.net/Linux-kurssi/jarjestelma/verkko/
<Talikkaf> olen ihmetellyt miksi päivitykset eivät asennu ubuntuihin vaikka valitsen "asenna automaattisesti"  -  pitääkö asentaa myös unattended-upgrades?
<Talikkaf> .local-toimialue-ilmoitus häiritsee aina kun ubuntun yhdistää nettiin... turhaa käyttäjien kiusaamista, kun ei saa poistetuksi ilmoittamasta
<mjr> joo, varsinkin kun siihen on tuo asetus olemassa niin sen asetuksen säätämiseen saisi olla myös käyttöliittymä
<Laodikea> Talikkaf: missä valitset "asenna automaattisesti"?
<Laodikea> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1561195 jotain häikkää on ainakin ollut tuossa
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1561195 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "unattended-upgrades not work in Ubuntu 16.04" [Critical,Fix released]
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-04
<Sm1thY> Nyt tuli taas probleema joten kysyn, eli koitan päivittää Ubuntua Software Centerin kautta niin tulee että "Failed to download repository information" ja "Chech your internet connection"
<Sm1thY> Ajoin ClamTKn läpi sekä boottasin modeemin, ei vaikutusta
<Laodikea> Toimiiko netti muuten?
<Sm1thY> Toimii
<Sm1thY> Esim Steam ja Spotify toimivat
<Laodikea> Käy katsomassa Asetukset->Ohjelmistot ja päivitykset-> Muut ohjelmistot
<Laodikea> mitä lähteitä siellä on täpättynä
<Sm1thY> Tää on englanniksi =)
<Laodikea> Oikeastaan aja päätteessä sudo apt update ja katso mitä virheitä se antaa
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/dep11/icons-64x64.tar.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:708:310:54::102 80]
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:708:310:54::102 80]
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/dep11/icons-64x64.tar.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 2001:708:310:54::102 80]
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/multiverse/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz
<Sm1thY> E: Failed to fetch http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/main/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<Sm1thY> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Sm1thY> Hups
<hahlo> onko repo alhaalla?
<Laodikea> Ei oo
<hahlo> miksi se antaa 404?
<Sm1thY> "repo" ?
<Laodikea> Sm1thY: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760896/how-can-i-automatically-fix-w-target-packages-is-configured-multiple-times tuolla on ohjeet
<Laodikea> eli "Reset your repositories like this"-vastaus
<Laodikea> ja sitten tuolta software-properties-gtk -ohjelmasta valitaan main, universe, restricted ja multiverse (sourcella et tee mitään)
<Sm1thY> Klikkaanko myös "Properietaty drivers for devices (restricter) ?
<Laodikea> klikkaa vaan
<Laodikea> Hahlo: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/universe/dep11/ tuolla ne näkyvät olevan, ja muokattu tänään varttia vaille 11
<Sm1thY> Jeee
<Laodikea> Toimiiko?
<Sm1thY> Nyt toimii, iso kiitos =)
<Laodikea> siellä on näköjään lauantain kunniaksi sählätty jotain noiden kanssa
<hahlo> ok mäkin oon saanu joskus samaa virhettä kun mulla oli ubuntu
<Sm1thY> Pistin sudo apt update ja nyt ei löydä mitään
<Laodikea> Sm1thY: eli ei tulosta mitään?
<Sm1thY> All packages are up to date
<Laodikea> joo, se toimii sitten niin
<Laodikea> eli oikein
<Laodikea> hahlo: joo, mä olen saanut tuota, kun on ollut joku kuollut ppa listalla
<Laodikea> "ai, ei täällä ollutkaan mitään"
<Sm1thY> Mie jo pelästyin että pitääkö taas asentaa koko setti uudelleen ^_^
<Laodikea> Joo, vähän raskas toimenpide tuollaisen korjaamiseen
<Sm1thY> Nooh, kaikkea uutta sitä oppii
<hahlo> joo oppia ikä kaikki
<Sm1thY> Ensi viikolla pitäis tulla Ubuntu-kirja englannista
<Sm1thY> Tämmösen tilasin : https://www.bookdepository.com/The-Official-Ubuntu-Book-Matthew-Helmke-Elizabeth-K-Joseph-Jose-Antonio-Rey/9780134513423?ref=grid-view
<hahlo> kirja on hyvä tapa oppia
<Sm1thY> Juuh, ei vaan viitti noista +40e maksaa
<hahlo> joo se on liikaa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-03-05
<Talikkaf> oho, luulin että ubuntu matea 16.04 tuetaan vain kolme vuotta mutta tämän mukaan tuki onkin viisi vuotta https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_MATE
<Talikkaf> eikun 14.04 tarkoitin, anteeksi
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-26
<soshiant> i want link download repository ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-fi 2018-03-04
<rkantos_> Osaisko joku sanoo mistä näkisin mistä ohjelmasta tulee Ubuntu Matessa ilmotus? Itse ikkunasta ei ole mitään mikä kertoisi mistä se tulee...
